# Nobby Nic 29X2.60



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Any news on this tire?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

First I've heard of it


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Been waiting for something like this for years. Expecting to continue waiting, but I'm in on this this if it actually becomes readily available for purchase.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

QBP is where I get my Schwalbe tires. QBP usually builds a page, complete with part number, weight, description, ETA, etc... for any new product a month (often much more) before said product comes into inventory.

QBP does not yet have a page or a part number for this tire.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

This is the bike they are on at Eurobike.

https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb13656664/p5pb13656664.jpg


----------



## island trader (Jun 11, 2007)

I would think announcements from a couple different tire manufacturers will be happening next week at the Eurobike show. Those pictures of the Nobby Nic's have been floating around for a while and Maxxis has already confirmed they will be producing a 29x2.6 soon. A tire this size on a 35mm internal width rim is going to be amazing!


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Next question: what bikes will fit a 2.6 wide 29er tire in the back. I really want a mini 29er plus bike


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I wonder if that will be much different than the minion dhf 2.5 tire

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

dmo said:


> I wonder if that will be much different than the minion dhf 2.5 tire


It will be very different. NN's suck, Minions don't.


----------



## island trader (Jun 11, 2007)

rushman3 said:


> Next question: what bikes will fit a 2.6 wide 29er tire in the back. I really want a mini 29er plus bike


As far as what bike will fit this new size, I would say your best bet would be any newer 29er that has boost hub spacing front and rear. If you look at a 2017 Trek Fuel ex 29, those bikes already run a 29x2.4 tire on a 30mm internal width rim and have tons of room not only width wise to the seat and chainstays but also to the bridges which is so important for a taller tire like this.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, this would fit a lot of bikes and even more forks. I went from 2.35 Hans Dampfs to 3.0 Dirt Wizards. And I feel like somewhere in between is going to be ideal for me.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

island trader said:


> Maxxis has already confirmed they will be producing a 29x2.6 soon. A tire this size on a 35mm internal width rim is going to be amazing!


OH I hope this isn't just a rumor!


----------



## joop (Dec 11, 2006)

Geachte heer ,
Wij zullen volgende week op de grootste Europese beurs, de Eurobike, ons nieuwe assortiment uitrollen. 
De Schwalbe Nobby Nic zit hier ook bij met een aantal nieuwe maten. Ook de 65-622 ( 29 x 2.60 ) zit hierbij. De Nobby Nic zal in twee versie uitkomen. 
De TrailStar en PaceStar versie.

Hierna zullen wij deze binnen krijgen en verdelen aan de groothandels die op hun beurt de fietsvakdetaillisten zullen beleveren. 
Wij zullen deze band naar alle waarschijnlijkheid in week 40 bij ons binnen krijgen. De digitale Schwalbe prospectus zal naar alle waarschijnlijkheid de week na de Eurobike online staan. Hierin **** u de artikelnummers van de Nobby Nic vinden.

Mocht u naar aanleiding van deze mail nog vragen hebben zijn wij uiteraard bereid deze voor u te beantwoord.

Vertrouwende uw mail met uiterste zorgvuldigheid beantwoord te hebben, verblijven wij,

Met sportieve groet,

Bas Leibbrand | Service 
SCHWALBE Nederland B.V.
2132 PX Hoofddorp | Dirk Storklaan 25 | Nederland
+31-23-5555265 | Fax +31-23-5612407
Start - Schwalbe Fahrradreifen und Rollstuhlreifen | [email protected]

In short:
It is true and confirmed by Schealbe Europe!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

^^ is that Swaheelie?? :crazy:


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

So when does it happen?


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ is that Swaheelie?? :crazy:


Courtesy of google translate.

Dear Sir ,
We will be next week at the largest European trade fair, Eurobike, roll out our new range.
Schwalbe Nobby Nic is here also with some new dimensions. The 65-622 (29 x 2.60) is here. Nobby Nic will be released in two versions.
Star Trail and PaceStar version.

After this we will get it inside and distribute to wholesalers who will supply the fietsvakdetaillisten turn.
We will this tie in all probability at week 40 have reached us. Digital Schwalbe prospectus will in all probability the week after the Eurobike are online. **** Here you find the article numbers of the Nobby Nic.

If you are following this email have any questions, we are of course prepared to answer them for you.

Trusting to have answered your mail with utmost care, we remain,

With sporty greetings,

Bass Leibbrand | Service
SCHWALBE Netherlands B.V.
2132 PX Hoofddorp | Dirk Stork Avenue 25 | Netherlands
+ 31-23-5555265 | Fax + 31-23-5612407
Start - Schwalbe Fahrradreifen und Rollstuhlreifen | [email protected]


----------



## joop (Dec 11, 2006)

Week 40

Thanks for the translation Arc(bedankt in dutch and southafrican


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

jonshonda said:


> It will be very different. NN's suck, Minions don't.


I beg to differ. The Nobby Nic 2.8 on the front of my Rocky is better than any Minion I've had and that is all of them.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

GRPABT1 said:


> I beg to differ.


Beg all you want, I have never read anywhere that someone has switched from a Minion to a NN and felt good about themselves. 

I would be interested to see how the new 3" DHF will stack up against the 2.6/8" NN.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

jonshonda said:


> I would be interested to see how the new 3" DHF will stack up against the 2.6/8" NN.


It will be much heavier and much slower!

Seriously, not a very good caparison right there, totally different tires for totally different applications.

Count me as someone interested in this 2.6 NN.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bikeny said:


> Seriously, not a very good caparison right there, totally different tires for totally different applications.


Interesting that they are often referenced in comparison tire threads. I personally have ridden both as front tires and while I agree they "look" like very different tires, I didn't notice the weight or rolling resistance difference when I switched from a 2.35" NN Trailstar to a 2.5" minion DHF 3c tbh. I just love the grip, but I won't deny they might be intended for different types of riding.


----------



## MrIcky (Oct 2, 2007)

"with sporty greetings" is my new favorite closing. I've always liked NNs. I can see this being a real good tire for my part of the world.


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

The tire, along with a 27.5x2.6, is now listed on the Schwalbe website. 

I wonder how the contact patch on 29x2.6 will compare to 27.5+ tires. I'm tempted to get a wide 29er front wheel and one of these anyway for next summer to jack up the bottom bracket clearance - and for the Motocross vibe 😀


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

MrIcky said:


> "with sporty greetings" is my new favorite closing. I've always liked NNs. I can see this being a real good tire for my part of the world.


Also see they have the sidewalls beefed up with their Apex system. Adds serious weight though. Anyone selling yet?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ALC0R73Z (Jun 2, 2014)

just wondering if this'll fit my sc hightower..


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Hopefully we'll see more info on this tire in the next couple days (from Interbike).


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

After squeezing some plus tires on Specialized and Treks today at a dealer I am less likely to ever go so big as a 2.8". These new 2.6" tires may check a lot of boxes and hopefully clear many non plus frames and forks.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone get their hands on these yet?


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

Also curious. When is the U.S. release date?


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi folks,

Subscribed to find U.S. release date.

Thanks!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

I just ordered a 2.6 butcher off speashs site. We'll see how that shreds while waiting for the NN!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

ejewels said:


> I just ordered a 2.6 butcher off speashs site. We'll see how that shreds while waiting for the NN!


Hi Mr. ejewels,

Thanks for that info but I went to their website and couldn't find a 29" / 2.6 Butcher. Would you be able to post up a link?

Thanks in advance!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry, shoulda mentioned it was 27.5 x 2.6!


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone know what the minimum rim ID will be to run a 2.6? I assume my 27mm ARCs will be too small.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm gonna (attempt) to run them on my 26.6 ID rims. Back in the day we ran 2.4s on way skinnier rims. It might not be *ideal* but it'll work.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's not whether they'll work. It's more about getting the performance out of them worth using that size tire. I like 30mm id rims for 2.2-2.35 rounded profile tires like Bonty XRs. I'd want to try 40mm id rims for a true 2.6 or 2.7" tire with a rounded profile.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Averbuks said:


> Anyone know what the minimum rim ID will be to run a 2.6? I assume my 27mm ARCs will be too small.


That should fit fine. 2.2" tires worked well on 19 mm for a long time.
As far as the optimum performance rim width, that would depend on your weight and riding style, terrain, tire construction, tire shape and preferences.

American Classic is proposing using their new 40mm rims for 2.3" tires.
Stumpie 6fatties come with 3.0" tire on 30mm rims.
Those are the two most extreme examples, but it does show how broad the range is that might work.

My suggestion(and plan) is to run them on the rims you have. They will work. Then, if you find out you love the tire size, but are getting to much tire squirm in corners, go out and get a wider wheel set.
You might find you need to run a high enough pressure to prevent pinch flats that the narrower rims are sufficient.
Or maybe you just need a wide rim in front, since the front doesn't pinch flat as quickly.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I have Arc 30s and want to get a NN 2.6 for my front. I don't think it will clear my back.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

2.1-2.35 tires for 19-23 mm wheels
2.5 tires for 25-30mm wheels
2.6-2.8 tires for 30-35mm wheels
3.0 tires 35-40mm wheels

2.2 tires on 40mm wheels = really stupid set up.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> 2.1-2.35 tires for 19-23 mm wheels
> 2.5 tires for 25-30mm wheels
> 2.6-2.8 tires for 30-35mm wheels
> 3.0 tires 35-40mm wheels
> ...


Now if only manufacturers would make tyres that actually measure correctly...


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

GRPABT1 said:


> Now if only manufacturers would make tyres that actually measure correctly...


I have had good luck with the Schwalbe and Specialized tires lately.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Suns_PSD said:


> 2.1-2.35 tires for 19-23 mm wheels
> 2.5 tires for 25-30mm wheels
> 2.6-2.8 tires for 30-35mm wheels
> 3.0 tires 35-40mm wheels
> ...


Saying something is stupid is rather shortsighted. Just because *YOU* tried *a* 40mm rim with *a* 2.2 tire and didn't like it, doesn't mean that there isn't a tire that wouldn't work great on a 40mm rim on certain trails for certain riders.
There is a huge variety of trails, riding styles and tire constructions out there.

Your list of rim width - tire width (erto chart?) is a good starting point, but we now know from extensive experience by many people all over the world that a wider rim than that can be beneficial, showing that it's only a starting point, not a hard and fast rule.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

2.2" tire on a 40mm rim:









I think it would be a bit of a "stretch."


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

SteveF said:


> 2.2" tire on a 40mm rim:
> 
> View attachment 1098032
> 
> ...


I agree, it seems odd to me. However, rather than saying it's "_really stupid_" I'd rather wait and see some ride reports, or better yet, try it for myself.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

2.2's, 2.35's, 2.4's and 3.0's all work well on 50mm rims. There may be an optimum tire size for a given rim width, but it's more of a guideline than a rule. Experimentation is part of the fun.


----------



## Vance72 (Jun 4, 2016)

R2 Bike in Germany are showing these bad boys in stock! 34.50 euro including VAT. That works out to about $33.32 USD excluding VAT and about $22.40 USD for postage. If you buy two 29 2.60 tyres it will equate to about $44.52 USD per tyre inclusive of postage!

Unfortunately these are too wide for my 19mm internal width cross country rims! I'm sure they would work well with 26.9 mm internal width rims.


----------



## detroitguy1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine just shipped but with no tracking info. I'll post pics when they arrive in MN.


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

Volsung said:


> Mine just shipped but with no tracking info. I'll post pics when they arrive in MN.


where did you order from?!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

R2-bike. Brush up on dein Deutsch because it's not all auf Englisch.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Wondering if this tire is going to be a plus tire, as in being taller than a normal 29er.
Personally I'm hoping that it will be wider only, so that it fits my 29er frame.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Windigo said:


> Wondering if this tire is going to be a plus tire, as in being taller than a normal 29er.
> Personally I'm hoping that it will be wider only, so that it fits my 29er frame.


I'll let you know, I have a SC Hightower, which has tons of width in the rear, but so far with wider rims (35mm internal) I have had some 2.4 and 2.5 tires that don't have a ton of clearance in BB area. I figure I can fit the 2.8 on my front (have the massive boost Pike fork that will fit true 29+ tire) but really hoping I can fit this on the rear...


----------



## ALC0R73Z (Jun 2, 2014)

backinmysaddle said:


> I'll let you know, I have a SC Hightower, which has tons of width in the rear, but so far with wider rims (35mm internal) I have had some 2.4 and 2.5 tires that don't have a ton of clearance in BB area. I figure I can fit the 2.8 on my front (have the massive boost Pike fork that will fit true 29+ tire) but really hoping I can fit this on the rear...


I'm in the same boat as you.. I also have a
Hightower and wondering if these will fit...let me know..


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

ALC0R73Z said:


> I'm in the same boat as you.. I also have a
> Hightower and wondering if these will fit...let me know..


cool. I have 27.5x35mm(internal) and 29x35mm(internal) rims and have played around and here is what I have found:

27.5x35mm- 3.0" tire fits with boat loads of room, I am waiting for a 3.2 or 3.25 to give that a try. I have the Maxxis Chronicle mounted on these, unimpressed with sidewalls of these, get huge wash out on corners with pressure under 20psi, so I generally ride downhill at 22psi on these.

29x35mm- Trail king 2.4" is super high volume, width is fine, height is a bit too close to bb for my comfort and tread is "turned up" a bit too much (meaning not enough knobs sticking out to sides). Minion 2.5" fits fine, plenty of clearance in bb area, and loads of room side-to-side. So I am hoping these 2.6's are more the shape of the Minion.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

backinmysaddle said:


> cool. I have 27.5x35mm(internal) and 29x35mm(internal) rims and have played around and here is what I have found:
> 
> 27.5x35mm- 3.0" tire fits with boat loads of room, I am waiting for a 3.2 or 3.25 to give that a try. I have the Maxxis Chronicle mounted on these, unimpressed with sidewalls of these, get huge wash out on corners with pressure under 20psi, so I generally ride downhill at 22psi on these.
> 
> 29x35mm- Trail king 2.4" is super high volume, width is fine, height is a bit too close to bb for my comfort and tread is "turned up" a bit too much (meaning not enough knobs sticking out to sides). Minion 2.5" fits fine, plenty of clearance in bb area, and loads of room side-to-side. So I am hoping these 2.6's are more the shape of the Minion.


As FS 29ers go, would you say the HT has more clearance than most? If you've been around enough of them.

My guess is likely yes as SC has omitted the FD and so they are more free to widen the lower pivot, which hopefully permits more tire clearance. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Miker J said:


> As FS 29ers go, would you say the HT has more clearance than most? If you've been around enough of them.
> 
> My guess is likely yes as SC has omitted the FD and so they are more free to widen the lower pivot, which hopefully permits more tire clearance. That's my theory anyway.


Yup, way more space back there both side to side and between tire and bb, when compared to "regular" 29ers I have and friends I have measured.


----------



## joop (Dec 11, 2006)

backinmysaddle said:


> Yup, way more space back there both side to side and between tire and bb, when compared to "regular" 29ers I have and friends I have measured.


I just got my NN 29x2.6 and mounted it on the back of my pre 2009 Jones spaceframe..it fits! 
But. Will it not rub the frame after a night of growing? 🤔I'll let you know!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

joop said:


> I just got my NN 29x2.6 and mounted it on the back of my pre 2009 Jones spaceframe..it fits!
> But. Will it not rub the frame after a night of growing? 🤔I'll let you know!


Can you post some pics and measure them?


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Give us the deets, Joop!

Your inner rim width + casing, knobs, and diameter would be sweet.


----------



## joop (Dec 11, 2006)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Give us the deets, Joop!
> 
> Your inner rim width + casing, knobs, and diameter would be sweet.


This is after one night:

Inner rim width 50mm (Surly RH)
Overall width 67mm
Knob to knob 66mm
Diameter 750mm

Cant seem to post pics anymore..


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

What pressure were those measurements taken at?


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Schwalbe lists the diameter for a regular Nobby Nic 29er at 751mm, could that be right?


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks joop, that diameter is reassuring to me, makes me think they designed this for a wider rim to bulge out to sides as opposed to widely increasing diameter. That would be good for me, can't wait for mine to arrive so I can give it a try...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Tjaard said:


> Saying something is stupid is rather shortsighted. Just because *YOU* tried *a* 40mm rim with *a* 2.2 tire and didn't like it, doesn't mean that there isn't a tire that wouldn't work great on a 40mm rim on certain trails for certain riders.
> There is a huge variety of trails, riding styles and tire constructions out there.
> 
> Your list of rim width ..."
> ...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Suns_PSD said:


> 2.1-2.35 tires for 19-23 mm wheels
> 2.5 tires for 25-30mm wheels
> 2.6-2.8 tires for 30-35mm wheels
> 3.0 tires 35-40mm wheels
> ...


There are people all over the world riding tires that don't "fit" into your chart.

Calling people that have tried many variants and decided that something works for them stupid is, er, a bit on the ignorant side.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't really understand why I want to know,or give a sh1t what a pro rider thinks of something, I much prefer to get thoughts and experience from regular, "lesser" Joes like me and in my experience, those of us "lesser Joes" that have tried wider rims, have loved them. 
FYI, I ran my On One Smorgasbord 2.2" tyre on my Dually 45 as a front to test what a wide rim might do for the tyre and it totally made it a worthwhile front tyre, where before it was all right. As has been said, depends on the tyre and rider and that tyre had a very round profile that did not square off too much and worked fantastically.

Before you believe some BS that some marketing or Pro tells you, why not stop being a sheep and actually do some testing yourself, or listen to those of us who actually have to pay for the stuff that we test.



Suns_PSD said:


> I don't mean to be rude. So my apologies. *Fortunately there are companies with testing resources and skilled riders that far surpass what I can provide, or any of us normal working guys really. *Testing isn't fun for me cause I have limited time to ride and work on the bike (not to mention $) so I trust those professionals that have tested.
> 
> I read all of the time here how a rider added some extremely wide rims and just 'loves it, traction out of this world'. But the people that test this stuff for a living have found otherwise. That's just a fact.
> 
> ...


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Why is this even a 'thing'? People all spun up over rim and tire width. I can see a general rule of thumb application if mounting a rim/tire combo at the edges of the spectrum, but even then, there's lots of accounts of 2.2's happily mated to 50mm rims and 3.0's on 19mm rims.

The oddest thing is that this is all brought up in a thread about a 2.6 tire. Like maybe the 'middlest' of the road in big tires. I expect a 2.6 to fit pretty nicely on anything that isn't a freaking cross rim. Scratch that. even cross rims are as wide as 23mm some times. maybe a road rim.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

Back to NN 2.6...
looks like they're not that big on narrow to average rims... Reifenbreite Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2016 29x2,60
61mm carcass is equal to the NN 2.35 I have on i30mm rims, but good thing is that it's wider at studs than the carcass (2.35s are narrower at studs instead)


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Windigo said:


> Schwalbe lists the diameter for a regular Nobby Nic 29er at 751mm, could that be right?


That sounds right.


Tire dimension are fairly imprecise
Joop is running them on super wide rims. This will make a tire 'flatter'


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

Tjaard said:


> That sounds right.
> 
> 
> Tire dimension are fairly imprecise
> Joop is running them on super wide rims. This will make a tire 'flatter'


I do not second your #2 assumption.
IMHO rim width does not affect outer diameter, carcasses are not elastic enough to allow a tire to stretch in diameter depending on rim width


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

joop said:


> This is after one night:
> 
> Inner rim width 50mm (Surly RH)
> Overall width 67mm
> ...


Thanks, now figure the pics out! 
What PSI was it measured at?


----------



## joop (Dec 11, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> Thanks, now figure the pics out!
> What PSI was it measured at?


20psi was when I inflated to have the tire seated. 12 psi when I measured.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys 
Anyone mounted already NN 2.6 on 29 ? I'm wondering on some second setup for local trainings. 
FOr now i do already have MaMa+HD and need soemthing lighter , more XC oriented but with big volume.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Are these available online yet? Seems like the perfect tire for 2 of my bikes.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Wider rim > lower tire*



savo said:


> I do not second your #2 assumption.
> IMHO rim width does not affect outer diameter, carcasses are not elastic enough to allow a tire to stretch in diameter depending on rim width


 It really does lower the width but it probably depends on the tire casing whether or not it's noticeable.

It does not require any stretching. Hold a tire with the beads together, then pull the beads apart, the top has to get lower simply to span the greater distance between the two beads.

I have seen it on several of my own tires.
It's also measured here:

http://45nrth.com/files/pages/13193_45N_Tire_Geo_Update_V3.pdf


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

coke said:


> Are these available online yet? Seems like the perfect tire for 2 of my bikes.


Ordered 27.5x2.6 from Tweeks Cycles, the 29 and 27.5x2.6 are available from the UK distributor, they don't have them online yet but drop them an email and I'm sure they'll be able to help


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

My Trailstar/Pacestar pair are en-route from R2bikes. I'll be mounting them on my 33mm internal rims and measuring with pics as soon as I get them!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Are you putting the 2.6 on a 27.5 bike or a 29er that you are converting to 27Plus?


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping they fit in my regular 27.5 2017 Whyte T130C. It's boost front and rear, PIke's up front should be fine, but a little concerned about the rear end clearance, will be fine around the seatstays but not sure about the chainstays. Will report back when they're fitted!


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Windigo said:


> Are you putting the 2.6 on a 27.5 bike or a 29er that you are converting to 27Plus?


Better option would be on a 27.5 bike. It's only a few mm wider and compressed height would be identical.
Putting them on a 29er would lower the BB by a huge amount and reduce the trail a lot.
So only a good idea if your 29er is too tall and too slack.


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

Tjaard said:


> Better option would be on a 27.5 bike. It's only a few mm wider and compressed height would be identical.
> Putting them on a 29er would lower the BB by a huge amount and reduce the trail a lot.
> So only a good idea if your 29er is too tall and too slack.


Agreed. Have seen a 2.8 Butcher in a regular 27.5 non-Boost Lyrik so the front end shouldn't be a problem on my bike, have a 2.35 Nobby Nic in the shed if the 2.6 doesn't work on the rear but having now seen it in the flesh I reckon it could be good to go!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

lawman1991 said:


> Agreed. Have seen a 2.8 Butcher in a regular 27.5 non-Boost Lyrik so the front end shouldn't be a problem on my bike, have a 2.35 Nobby Nic in the shed if the 2.6 doesn't work on the rear but having now seen it in the flesh I reckon it could be good to go!


It seems like you guys are talking about a 650b 2.6NN now?


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

Placek said:


> Guys
> Anyone mounted already NN 2.6 on 29 ? I'm wondering on some second setup for local trainings.
> FOr now i do already have MaMa+HD and need soemthing lighter , more XC oriented but with big volume.


I've got one mounted on a 28i rim for 3 days now and they measure out to 64.5 mm at the outermost knob and 64.2 mm at the casing, 751mm tall at 16 psi.Weight is 792 & 796 for the Pacestar and 810 for the Trailstar compound. It does fit in a non boost '17 Sid World Cup with room to spare (8-10 mm) and just clears the stays (4 mm) on the back of my '16 carbon Salsa Spearfish that I usually run a 2.35 RR.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine had only been on for a few hours by the time I took this pic. They measured 2.5" on 26 internal rims (Velocity Blunt SS). Plenty of room in my Reba and my chain isn't long enough to move my alternators back farther.


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

joecx said:


> I've got one mounted on a 28i rim for 3 days now and they measure out to 64.5 mm at the outermost knob and 64.2 mm at the casing, 751mm tall at 16 psi.Weight is 792 & 796 for the Pacestar and 810 for the Trailstar compound. It does fit in a non boost '17 Sid World Cup with room to spare (8-10 mm) and just clears the stays (4 mm) on the back of my '16 carbon Salsa Spearfish that I usually run a 2.35 RR.


Schwalbe site has them at 855g for the 29er and 810g for 27.5 in TR Snakeskin


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Not Schwalbe related, but has anyone heard of any other manufacturers coming out with a 2.6? I may have to pick a set of these up, but if I hear that Maxxis has one right after I buy these I will be annoyed...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Maxxis is sposed to be releasing the Forekaster in 2.6", when no one seems to know yet.



garcia said:


> Not Schwalbe related, but has anyone heard of any other manufacturers coming out with a 2.6? I may have to pick a set of these up, but if I hear that Maxxis has one right after I buy these I will be annoyed...


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

garcia said:


> Not Schwalbe related, but has anyone heard of any other manufacturers coming out with a 2.6? I may have to pick a set of these up, but if I hear that Maxxis has one right after I buy these I will be annoyed...


Bontrager xr4 29x2.55 should be out any time now.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Good to know, thanks. I don't NEED new tires now, and will be riding less this winter. Hopefully there are more options readily available by spring.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Hold the phone. http://m.vitalmtb.com/photos/featur...h-Maxxis-Forecaster-Tire,110211/iceman2058,94

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Let's hope that Maxxis is making it in 29" as well as 27.5".


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

sslos said:


> Let's hope that Maxxis is making it in 29" as well as 27.5".


I don't see why they wouldn't but you never know.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't wait for the 29"x2.6" Forekaster, hoping it'll just sneak in the back on my Monkey and Paradox frames so I can get the benefits of 29" and some volume instead of having to run B+. Right now can just fit a Ardent 2.4" on a 39mm internal rim, so thinking this on a 30-35mm internal rim should fit with a bit taller profile.



noose said:


> Hold the phone. 2.6-inch Maxxis Forecaster Tire - INTERBIKE - 2017 Mountain Bike Components - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

noose said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't but you never know.


Well, since they have Rekon+ and Ikon+ in 27.5" only...

Los


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Volsung said:


> View attachment 1101397
> 
> 
> Mine had only been on for a few hours by the time I took this pic. They measured 2.5" on 26 internal rims (Velocity Blunt SS). Plenty of room in my Reba and my chain isn't long enough to move my alternators back farther.


I'm giving you sexiest bike on MTBR for the day.

Well done.


----------



## rideeatrepeat (Mar 11, 2008)

Volsung said:


> View attachment 1101397
> 
> 
> Mine had only been on for a few hours by the time I took this pic. They measured 2.5" on 26 internal rims (Velocity Blunt SS). Plenty of room in my Reba and my chain isn't long enough to move my alternators back farther.


Can you give the height measurement from the top of rim to the top of tire?
Thanks.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are in! Not installed yet, but I did weigh em

Pacestar is 792g
Trailstar is 842g

Glad they're underweight for once, my 29x2.35 was way over.


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

noot said:


> Mine are in! Not installed yet, but I did weigh em
> 
> Pacestar is 792g
> Trailstar is 842g
> ...


I just got my 27.5 trailstar. 805g vs the claimed 810g.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

noot said:


> Mine are in! Not installed yet, but I did weigh em
> 
> Pacestar is 792g
> Trailstar is 842g
> ...


So are you doing Trailstar in the front and Pacestare in the rear?


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Windigo said:


> So are you doing Trailstar in the front and Pacestare in the rear?


Yes sir. Have always ran that combo with my schwalbes.


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

My 27.5x26's have just turned up, rear already fitted to check clearance, will get the front weighed, mounted and measured tomorrow


----------



## sjaakoo (Jun 17, 2008)

My 29x2.6 NN TS is on its way from R2.
Unfortunately the PS version is sold out.
I want to use them on my YT Jeffsy.
Will try the TS version in the back first to see if it fits in the frame and to find out if my 25 mm ID Rims are wide enough.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Just mounted a 2.6 NN Pace Star on a 50mm Nextie and its 2.65" at 15 psi, it looks like I'll have just enough clearance on my Spearfish. This should go perfect with the 3.0 Minion up front :thumbsup:
The Pace star was 790G and the meaty Minion was 1120G and 3.07" wide


----------



## velib (Nov 26, 2015)

sjaakoo said:


> My 29x2.6 NN TS is on its way from R2.
> Unfortunately the PS version is sold out.
> I want to use them on my YT Jeffsy.
> Will try the TS version in the back first to see if it fits in the frame and to find out if my 25 mm ID Rims are wide enough.


Let us know how it fits and performs! I'm also very eager to try them on my Jeffsy. My rims are the stock ones though, ID 22.5 mm, but I can't see why they wouldn't work since there are no problems with the 2.4" Ibex.


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just weighed my 27.5x2.6 Nic, Trailstar with the standard Snakeskin carcass. Came out at bang on 780g! :O That's the best part of 50g lighter than the 2.3 High Roller II I took off!


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I just mounted my 29X 2.6 NN on a 35 mm (internal) width rim. I have a Trail King 2.4 mounted up on the same rim... and guess what , the trail king is a larger volume tire by a hair. What the NN 2.6 really has going for it though is that it is definitely made to be on a wider ram like this. So it has a really nice side tread profile even on a wide rim like this. The trail king by contrast gets sort of squared off and has very little tread around the side.

Note fits rear of a SC Hightower no problem.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

backinmysaddle said:


> I just mounted my 29X 2.6 NN on a 35 mm (internal) width rim. I have a Trail King 2.4 mounted up on the same rim... and guess what , the trail king is a larger volume tire by a hair. What the NN 2.6 really has going for it though is that it is definitely made to be on a wider ram like this. So it has a really nice side tread profile even on a wide rim like this. The trail king by contrast gets sort of squared off and has very little tread around the side.
> 
> Note fits rear of a SC Hightower no problem.


Hey Mr. backinmysaddle,

Thanks for sharing that info! Most important question...where did you buy the tire??? A link to a website would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, in advance!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

backinmysaddle said:


> I just mounted my 29X 2.6 NN on a 35 mm (internal) width rim. I have a Trail King 2.4 mounted up on the same rim... and guess what , the trail king is a larger volume tire by a hair. What the NN 2.6 really has going for it though is that it is definitely made to be on a wider ram like this. So it has a really nice side tread profile even on a wide rim like this. The trail king by contrast gets sort of squared off and has very little tread around the side.
> 
> Note fits rear of a SC Hightower no problem.


Thanks so much for that info.
Can You maybe share some photos, maybe comparision ?


----------



## javisst44 (Jun 27, 2016)

michaelsnead said:


> Most important question...where did you buy the tire??? A link to a website would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, in advance!
> 
> Michael:thumbsup:


https://r2-bike.com/


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

javisst44 said:


> https://r2-bike.com/


Hi Mr. javisst44,

Thanks! That seemed to work...now I'll wait to see if I actually get a tire. I say that because the website was an interesting mix of both English and German verbiage. Since I don't speak German the results could be in question.

Thanks again,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

sjaakoo said:


> My 29x2.6 NN TS is on its way from R2.
> Unfortunately the PS version is sold out.
> I want to use them on my YT Jeffsy.
> Will try the TS version in the back first to see if it fits in the frame and to find out if my 25 mm ID Rims are wide enough.


I've got 2 PSs because I didn't think to look for the TS.If you're interested I'll swap one of the for your TS.1 of them is still in the packaging,I did pull it out to check the weight,792 grams.The one I've got mounted at 16psi for a week now is 63.2mm wide and 728mm diameter at the knobs,751mm diameter overall.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys
WHan You receive/mount NN's please share setup (rim internal width, pressure, tire diameter) - pics welcomed as well.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

this thread definitely lacks in pictures!


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

savo said:


> this thread definitely lacks in pictures!


Mounted on a 50mm Nextie @13.5 psi








Hitting my steps at 15mph @ 13.5 psi








Here's a 3.0 Maxxis Minion at 10.5 psi


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Got my Pacestar mounted up tonight. This is on a 33i Nextie.

A bit small right now, but I expect it to stretch out soon. It's currently exactly the same casing width as my 6mo old Rock Razor, and it's actually smaller than my 6mo Magic Mary.

Casing width is 62mm =~ 2.45in

The casing on these seems a bit different than on my previous Schwalbes too. Supple and more... rubbery and smooth almost. They don't have the crosshatching that the Mary and Razor do on the sidewalls either, despite being Snakeskin.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Seems that despite 2.6 size the diameter is ~62mm. My 2,35 MaMa, Razor and HD are all 62-63 mounted on LB 32mm rim. 
So we don't get anything newer in terms of size?


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Placek said:


> Seems that despite 2.6 size the diameter is ~62mm. My 2,35 MaMa, Razor and HD are all 62-63 mounted on LB 32mm rim.
> So we don't get anything newer in terms of size?


My 2.35s all stretched a bit. I'm going to keep the new Nic at max psi for a few days and report back...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

noot said:


> My 2.35s all stretched a bit. I'm going to keep the new Nic at max psi for a few days and report back...


I always put a tube in new Schwalbes, throw them on a spare rim, and inflate them to max (tubed) PSI for a few days.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

2.35 still seems quite relevant due to larger tires running small it seems. I'll focus more on getting a wider and lighter wheelset and run my 2.35 HD's on them for now. Any aluminum wheelset suggestions? I'm thinking 30 to 35 id. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Update today. After sitting overnight at 20psi it now measures just shy of 2.5

I have it jacked to 45psi now. It measures 2.6 exactly at that pressure, which doesn't mean a whole lot  

Will report back in a few days. 

One other thing - it held 20psi exactly, overnight, with no sealant.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

noose said:


> 2.35 still seems quite relevant due to larger tires running small it seems. I'll focus more on getting a wider and lighter wheelset and run my 2.35 HD's on them for now. Any aluminum wheelset suggestions? I'm thinking 30 to 35 id.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


The WTB asym models are a cheap and relatively light way to try out wider rims. I ran i35s for a while and probably still would be if I hadn't seen the damn sale at Nextie...


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

I just mounted it a few hours ago, so I expect it to stretch a bit still.
Right now it's 64mm both casing and knobs, on i28mm rims at ~24psi. So already wider than my stretched Rock Razor and N.Nic 2.35.

Looking at it like this, I would say that 28mm is about the narrowest rim I'd want to mount it on because the casing is quite pinched, but I wouldn't want to go much wider either, as the casing would budge out past the tread, leading to way more casing damage and possibly some scary moments during extreme cornering.
I think Schwalbe should come up with a 'wide trail' series like Maxis, where the tread curves further down and around for better shape on the widest rims.









And here held next to a Nobby Nic 3.0 on i28mm rim, at 12 psi:


----------



## ALC0R73Z (Jun 2, 2014)

backinmysaddle said:


> I just mounted my 29X 2.6 NN on a 35 mm (internal) width rim. I have a Trail King 2.4 mounted up on the same rim... and guess what , the trail king is a larger volume tire by a hair. What the NN 2.6 really has going for it though is that it is definitely made to be on a wider ram like this. So it has a really nice side tread profile even on a wide rim like this. The trail king by contrast gets sort of squared off and has very little tread around the side.
> 
> Note fits rear of a SC Hightower no problem.


I have a SC Hightower as well. Would like to see some pics as well..


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

noot said:


> The WTB asym models are a cheap and relatively light way to try out wider rims. I ran i35s for a while and probably still would be if I hadn't seen the damn sale at Nextie...


Thanks I will keep those in mind for a possible wheel build this winter. The price seems good.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

jonshonda said:


> I would be interested to see how the new 3" DHF will stack up against the 2.6/8" NN.


It's not even close.

The 29 x 3" Minion will rip your face off in corners. Lean hard, then harder, then drag bars on the ground -- and it's still gripping and ripping around that corner. _Almost_ as much traction as a full-fat tire.

The 29 x 2.6" NN is a high volume XC tire by comparison. And by "high volume" I mean _maaaaaaaaaaaybe_ 1mm wider than my 29 x 2.5" Minion DHF's, but with nowhere near as much traction.

I like how light the NN's are. When I need to actually ride in places that demand traction, and not just light weight, I'll choose the DHF in whichever size makes the most sense for that day.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

mikesee said:


> It's not even close.
> 
> The 29 x 3" Minion will rip your face off in corners. Lean hard, then harder, then drag bars on the ground -- and it's still gripping and ripping around that corner. _Almost_ as much traction as a full-fat tire.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Schwalbe needs to make a 29x3.0 Magic Mary to dethrone that Maxxis


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone have comparison to TK 2,4 on front? 
And second, any pics from profile when mounted on bike?


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Placek said:


> Does anyone have comparison to TK 2,4 on front?
> And second, any pics from profile when mounted on bike?











Mounted tubeless for one day, on i28mm rims, 65mm casing and widest knobs, most knobs a bit narrower. At 30 psi.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks massive. Thanks for info. Have any pca from side view?


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*In a 2017 Trek Fuel EX*


----------



## justinnardella (Jun 23, 2016)

Tjaard said:


> View attachment 1102889


I am literally am considering these tires for my 17 fuel ex 9! (If you are in the US, how did you get a hold of them?) Do they raise the bb height a good deal? And how else do they affect the feel of the bike?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Tjaard said:


> 65mm casing and widest knobs, most knobs a bit narrower. At 30 psi.


Such a bummer. I had high hopes.
I'm not saying it's the tire's fault, but sidewalls wider than knobs, I'd be better served just giving my money to charity. At least then I wouldn't be walking home. I can't even member the last time I killed a tire in any other manner than sidewall rip.


----------



## javisst44 (Jun 27, 2016)

What is a bummer? 65mm is 2.6" and everyone else says that the knobs are wider that the casing.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Correct me if i'm wrong. 
Tire doesn'r look baloony like Conti?
Less corner-agressive than Hans?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Knobs wider than casing is a requirement for me. After seeing pics of the tire on an i28, I would really not want to put it on anything wider than a 25.5 Flow Ex. Although I think it would work fine with that rim, if not ideal.


----------



## sjaakoo (Jun 17, 2008)

velib said:


> Let us know how it fits and performs! I'm also very eager to try them on my Jeffsy. My rims are the stock ones though, ID 22.5 mm, but I can't see why they wouldn't work since there are no problems with the 2.4" Ibex.


It easily fits on the back of my Jeffsy on my 24mm ID rim.
Casing 61 mm nobs 62,5 mm
It is not much wider then a 2.35 Nobby Nick but much nobbier.
The 2.35 measured 58/58 mm on the same rim.

How it performs I don't know yet, the trailstar version is on its way.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

justinnardella said:


> I am literally am considering these tires for my 17 fuel ex 9! (If you are in the US, how did you get a hold of them?) Do they raise the bb height a good deal? And how else do they affect the feel of the bike?


R2bike shipped to the US. Haven't ridden it yet(note no brake rotor on the wheel because they only had Trailstar left. It's been amazingly dry here this October in Duluth MN, no need for sticky rubber in the rear. They only reason I put them in was that Placek asked for a pic in a bike.
I have been riding plus tires in the bike, and 29x2.35

As far as raising the BB, they are only about 5mm or taller than the regular 2.35 so if you drop the mino link to low you will be at the BB height.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Placek said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong.
> Tire doesn'r look baloony like Conti?
> Less corner-agressive than Hans?


Can you explain a bit more of what you mean with those two questions?
By baloony, doe you mean the casing is wider than the tread?
What do you mean with corner aggressive?
Hans Dampf 2.35 was a very round tire is all I remember. Don't have it anymore.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Tjaard said:


> Can you explain a bit more of what you mean with those two questions?
> By baloony, doe you mean the casing is wider than the tread?
> What do you mean with corner aggressive?
> Hans Dampf 2.35 was a very round tire is all I remember. Don't have it anymore.


Sure. 
Baloony to me is when tire has large volume without tread. Conti Trail king looks biiig and i'm wondering if NN went the same way. 
When speaking of cornering, the corner casing looks less agressive than Hans so most probably i can't expect similar performance when cornering fast.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I currently run Hans Dampf 29x2.35 on rims with 19 mm ID. Would these rims be too narrow for 29x2.6 NN?


----------



## velib (Nov 26, 2015)

sjaakoo said:


> It easily fits on the back of my Jeffsy on my 24mm ID rim.
> Casing 61 mm nobs 62,5 mm
> It is not much wider then a 2.35 Nobby Nick but much nobbier.
> The 2.35 measured 58/58 mm on the same rim.
> ...


Thanks! Though it seems it's not much wider than the stock Ibex. With the Ibex I measured 58,7mm casing and over 63mm on the widest knobs. On average the knobs were around 62mm. I hoped the Nobby Nick would have been a bit wider. But I guess it's still worth considering!


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

Guerilla gravity Trail Pistol

Guerrilla Gravity | Denver, Colorado, USA Mountain Bike Manufacturing


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

For the record the Rekons are only a hair over 2.6....


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

A final measurement followup. It seems that the casing has finished stretching and is at around 67mm at 40psi.

They also held 40psi since the weekend with 0 Stans sealant added - a first for me with any tire. I'm impressed. 

Knob width is basically identical to casing width on my 33i rims. We don't have sharp rocks around here, so I'll gladly take the extra volume. 

For those concerned with the "exposed" sidewalls, if it's really a problem just go magic mary and never look back. Same weight ish, more grip, and if your terrain is that gnarly the slight increase in rolling resistance shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

As my 2,6 29 NN came yesturady than maybe some of You will find below helfull.

I do have also HD 2,35, MaMa 2.35 and RockRa 2,35

Firstly i compared NN to HD by putting to both tubes and putting 2,5 BAR (36PSI) - want to stretch a bit new tire.
Rim is LB 31.6 internal
Results:
both have exactly same knob width = 62mm
both have exactly same on tire body = 63mm

I was expecting a bit more from NN but maybe it's all about new tire or to high pressure.
Profile is more rounded than HD with less agressive side knobs line.
Fits PIKE 29 with plenty of space.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Santacruzer...could you post a photo of your Spearfish with this tire/wheels combo.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Compared to Rock Razor 2,35

Rim is LB 31.6 internal
Results at 2,5 BAR (36PSI):
Razor have knob width = 61mm and tire body = 62mm
so tad smaller than NN.

When i put 3.0 BAR to both the diameters increase by 1mm.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

rushman3 said:


> Santacruzer...could you post a photo of your Spearfish with this tire/wheels combo.


Here ya go


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that minion 3.0?


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Santacruzer.. thanks for the photo. I always wanted a Spearfish.

Are those 50mm Nextie rims and the 2.6 NN tires on your bike, any mods for clearence?

Thanks


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Nobby Nic 29 x2.6

Tire has been mounted for a while now, should be pretty well done stretching.

At 25psi on an internal 28mm rim:

Casing less than 67mm, widest knobs about the same, other two sets of knobs narrower.

Definitely not much for cornering knobs/sidewall protection, due to the fact that it has the same knobs as the 2.35 tire, they just pulled every other side knob further out.


----------



## avex (Apr 20, 2016)

santacruzer said:


> Just mounted a 2.6 NN Pace Star on a 50mm Nextie and its 2.65" at 15 psi, it looks like I'll have just enough clearance on my Spearfish. This should go perfect with the 3.0 Minion up front :thumbsup:
> The Pace star was 790G and the meaty Minion was 1120G and 3.07" wide


SO what's your verdict on the NN 2.6 / 50mm rim combo?

I just ordered once of these (PaceStar version) for the rear of my expedition tourer with the intention of improving mud clearances on a Scraper i45 rim, over the Maxxis Chronicle I'd been using. Would love to hear what your experience with it has been so far. =)


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

avex said:


> SO what's your verdict on the NN 2.6 / 50mm rim combo?
> 
> I just ordered once of these (PaceStar version) for the rear of my expedition tourer with the intention of improving mud clearances on a Scraper i45 rim, over the Maxxis Chronicle I'd been using. Would love to hear what your experience with it has been so far. =)


How about Your Chronicles. Can you share some thoughts as many of us are considering them. Some pic also apreciated.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Mid ride report. Really muddy here right now. High temp this time of year is normally 0C, but it's 12C today. 

Lots of surface slick mud and wet roots. These tires are great. 

I'm running the rear quite low pressure, I'd guess around 15psi. Climbing traction is incredible. Cornering is fine, slides nicely with lots of notice. 

Front is quite good as well. The extra width seems to help when navigating slippery roots.

The downsides:

The tread pattern is quite square on my 33i rim. Doesn't bother me personally as I tend to corner like a child on a tricycle, but for some it might. I definitely wouldn't go with a wider rim unless you're really sure what you want. 

Once or twice, on firmer ground, I felt a bit of "self steer", like you get with fat tires. Definitely not a problem, and likely curable with pressure change, but is a good reminder to myself that there's such a thing as "too fat", and this may be the sweet spot. 

Pics to come when I get home.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

rushman3 said:


> Santacruzer.. thanks for the photo. I always wanted a Spearfish.
> 
> Are those 50mm Nextie rims and the 2.6 NN tires on your bike, any mods for clearence?
> 
> Thanks


Yes on the Nexties, NN on the back and a 3.0 Minion up front
I've been riding a Gnarvester for the past couple of years and had the Spearfish sitting around gathering dust. So...I cut the seatstay brace out and installed an old Amp Research bolt on brace a half inch higher. So far it's made it though a 12 hour solo race and a month of hard riding and its holding up fine


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info... Salsa, please make a carbon Spearfish mini 29+


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Just fitted mine. 65mm sidewall and 67mm outer lugs at 40psi brand new on narrow 21mm internal width SRAM Roam 50 rims. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## dyg2001 (Jul 31, 2004)

Would like to try a 29 x 2.6" Magic Mary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rideeatrepeat (Mar 11, 2008)

So when will these be available in the US market???
I contacted Schwalbe but all I got was an estimate of December so far. These seem to be a perfect match for my 30mm IW rims.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

They are now available today from bike24.com in Germany, and in stock. Delivered price to the US is about $90 for two.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Placek said:


> As my 2,6 29 NN came yesturady than maybe some of You will find below helfull.
> 
> I do have also HD 2,35, MaMa 2.35 and RockRa 2,35
> 
> ...


I have 30mm internal ARC 30s. Can you confirm that at the same pressure, HD 2.35s are just as wide as the new NN 2.6?

I will be unhappy if Schwalbe is just doing a marketing trick and renaming their 2.35 casings 2.6 and then saying it is 2.6 at 45 psi, a pressure that no one would ever use.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

burtronix said:


> I currently run Hans Dampf 29x2.35 on rims with 19 mm ID. Would these rims be too narrow for 29x2.6 NN?


My Shimano 700c road-bike wheels are wider than that. I would use 2.0 wide tires on those.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

These are Giant S-XC2 wheels. They came with 2.25 Racing Ralph. Hans Dampf 2.35 have run great for 2 years with no problems.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

rsilvers said:


> I have 30mm internal ARC 30s. Can you confirm that at the same pressure, HD 2.35s are just as wide as the new NN 2.6?
> 
> I will be unhappy if Schwalbe is just doing a marketing trick and renaming their 2.35 casings 2.6 and then saying it is 2.6 at 45 psi, a pressure that no one would ever use.


Well as stated above they're very similar ~1mm NN wider. 
Need to take in account stretching and low pressures with Stans sealant. 
Maybe when this setup will change and i push 15-20PSI than this difference increase.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks. I know that HD 2.35 are as wide as what some other brands would have called a 2.5.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

rsilvers said:


> Thanks. I know that HD 2.35 are as wide as what some other brands would have called a 2.5. I think Scwalbe realized that consumers are stuoopid and they are missing out by trying to be accurate with their measurements. They know this tire will sell more if called a 2.6 over what it really seems to be - a 2.4. I cancelled my order.


Sorry, you're wrong - there's no misleading by schwalbe here. My 2.6 measures _exactly _2.6, on a perfectly appropriate rim width of 33mm. And i'm not the only one - maybe read this thread more closely.

The HD may be _over _width, but it's an exception in the schwalbe lineup. In my experience (and others) schwalbe is typically far more accurate than most other companies, and that's no different with this new Nobby Nic.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

What psi was the tire at when it was 2.600 inches? Is your 33mm internal or external? I assume you measured with a caliper, but if it was a ruler, it would be good to know.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

rsilvers said:


> I am convinced this is a large tire, and a great one to buy for someone who needs tires. It is just in my specific situation, I have HD 2.35s already - so I only want the 2.6 if it is significantly larger. My tires are not worn out yet, and they measure 2.46" at 25 psi on 30mm internal.
> 
> What psi was the tire at when it was 2.600 inches? Is your 33mm internal or external? I assume you measured with a caliper, but if it was a ruler, it would be good to know.


Hi Mr. rslivers,

Your concern about the size of these tires on a 30mm ID rim is valid. Here is my experience.

Current Gear:
Two 2.35" Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires mounted on 29mm ID Derby carbon rim in a 29" size. I have two of these and one tire measures out to 62mm (2.44") wide at the side knobs with the casing narrower and protected by continuous row of side knobs. The other tire measures out to 64mm (2.51") wide at the side knobs with the casing narrower and protected by continuous row of side knobs. There is a nice round profile to both tires.

The tires are the Trail Star version from the Evo line. Even with the variation in final tire width all of them are significantly wider, when installed on these rims, than the advertised 2.35" they're sold as. I run the front at 18psi and the rear at 23 psi.

I wanted to try out "Plus" tires on my 29" Lenz Lunchbox. Mikesee was kind enough to share his experience and let me know that the Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 2.6" would fit in my 2014 (non-boost / 100mm) Pike fork. Additionally, the Nobby Nic would fit the back of the Lenz Lunchbox as well. I bought the NN tire and was excited to mount them up when they arrived!

My excitement turned to dismay when I found the following:

2.6" Schwalbe Nobby Nic: Mounted on my 29mm ID Derby carbon rim in a 29" size the final width was only 63mm (2.48") at the side knobs and 64mm (2.51") at the tire casing. The side knobs aren't continuous and the wider casing is exposed to rock cuts. With the final width being what it was as well as the lack of continuous side knobs I saw no advantage to what I currently have.

Interestedly, on Derby 29mm ID rims this "plus" tire didn't measure anywhere near close to it's stated size. The obvious guess is that you need at least a 39mm ID rim to get these tires to come closer to their stated sizes. I make that guess based on my experience with the 2.35" tires on the 29mm ID rims.

Thanks for reading and I hope some of you found this to be helpful. Good luck on your own journey to the many advantages of "plus" tires!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

First off, let's assume that "tire width" is more accurately represented by casing width, not knob width. This just makes sense, as casing width is tied to tire volume, ride quality etc, whereas knob width is not.

Let's also assume that tire companies make assumptions about rim width based on tire width. These aren't always publicized, but for example expecting a 4in tire to be 4in wide on a 23mm rim is unreasonable.



michaelsnead said:


> Hi Mr. rslivers,
> 
> Your concern about the size of these tires on a 30mm ID rim is valid. Here is my experience.
> 
> ...


You need to provide a measurement of the casing width, as "significantly wider than 2.35" doesn't mean anything unless you specify _how much _wider. Further, a 2.35 tire from 2011 before the 'wide rim craze' on a 29mm rim is likely going to be wider than 2.35.



michaelsnead said:


> I wanted to try out "Plus" tires on my 29" Lenz Lunchbox. Mikesee was kind enough to share his experience and let me know that the Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 2.6" would fit in my 2014 (non-boost / 100mm) Pike fork. Additionally, the Nobby Nic would fit the back of the Lenz Lunchbox as well. I bought the NN tire and was excited to mount them up when they arrived!
> 
> My excitement turned to dismay when I found the following:
> 
> 2.6" Schwalbe Nobby Nic: Mounted on my 29mm ID Derby carbon rim in a 29" size the final width was only 63mm (2.48") at the side knobs and 64mm (2.51") at the tire casing. The side knobs aren't continuous and the wider casing is exposed to rock cuts. With the final width being what it was as well as the lack of continuous side knobs I saw no advantage to what I currently have.


Can you be more specific about what 'final width' means? I let my tires stretch out at 40PSI to accelerate the process, but they'd likely have stretched on their own after a few weeks of riding.

Your thoughts on protection and knobs are valid, but we're primarily talking about size here.



michaelsnead said:


> Interestedly, on Derby 29mm ID rims this "plus" tire didn't measure anywhere near close to it's stated size. The obvious guess is that you need at least a 39mm ID rim to get these tires to come closer to their stated sizes. I make that guess based on my experience with the 2.35" tires on the 29mm ID rims.
> 
> Thanks for reading and I hope some of you found this to be helpful. Good luck on your own journey to the many advantages of "plus" tires!
> 
> ...


Where do you see these marketed as "plus" tires? Because they aren't - 2.6in tires have been available for years on many 26in tires, long before "plus" or "fat" existed. IMO 2.8 and larger is "plus" size.

Further, you don't need to "guess you'd need a 39mm rim", as both myself and one other person, on this thread alone, have _proven _otherwise:



Tjaard said:


> Tire has been mounted for a while now, should be pretty well done stretching.
> 
> At 25psi on an internal 28mm rim:
> 
> Casing less than 67mm, widest knobs about the same, other two sets of knobs narrower.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

rsilvers said:


> I am convinced this is a large tire, and a great one to buy for someone who needs tires. It is just in my specific situation, I have HD 2.35s already - so I only want the 2.6 if it is significantly larger. My tires are not worn out yet, and they measure 2.46" at 25 psi on 30mm internal.
> 
> What psi was the tire at when it was 2.600 inches? Is your 33mm internal or external? I assume you measured with a caliper, but if it was a ruler, it would be good to know.


My tires measure ~66mm on in 33mm internal rims at 25PSI. Measured with a caliper, with pictures earlier in the thread.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok. So it seems fair for them to call them 2.6. 

It would take a 250 lb rider + 30 lb bike to justify running them at 25psi, by the way. But that is ok for the maker to quote size based on a highish psi to ensure frame fit.

They probably should have called the 2.35 HD a 2.45.


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

27.5 x 2.5 WTB Breakouts on.32mm internal rim measures right at.2.6. (disclaimer: after beers)


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Mr. rslivers,
> 
> Your concern about the size of these tires on a 30mm ID rim is valid. Here is my experience.
> 
> ...


No idea how you got them to measure so small when mine measure 5mm wider on 21mm ID rims. You must have got a pair made late on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

ordered mine today, I have used these guys before and you can pay with Amazon
https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Tire-Nobby-Nic-29-x-260-PaceStar-EVO-SnakeSkin-TL-Easy


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

KgB said:


> ordered mine today, I have used these guys before and you can pay with Amazon
> https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Tire-Nobby-Nic-29-x-260-PaceStar-EVO-SnakeSkin-TL-Easy


Thanks for the tip. Just ordered a set too.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

R2 is where I got mine too. 

Looking forward to reviews from you guys!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I ordered a Pacestar for the back and a Trailstar for the front from Bike24.


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

rsilvers said:


> I ordered a Pacestar for the back and a Trailstar for the front from Bike24.


Just did the same here.

Throwing them on a set of 30mm internal rims for my process 111 and hoping theyll fit. Ill post pics, dimensions, and weights when they arrive.


----------



## ALC0R73Z (Jun 2, 2014)

To the guy who has the SC Hightower, can u please post pics of your bike with the 2.6. Thanks.


----------



## javisst44 (Jun 27, 2016)

Works on a On-One Codeine 29 with Easton ARC 30 rims =) 30mm inner width


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any miles on these in the desert Southwest? AZ, NM, NV, UT, SoCal? Curious more for the durability on sharp rocks; sidewall cuts and tread punctures. 
I'm curious about the grip, but suspect that any tire that wide run at mid-low teens PSI will grip fine.


----------



## SLC29er (Mar 29, 2010)

I think I'm going to order a pair of these for my Turner Czar which has quite a bit of clearance. I got a screaming deal on a Rocky Mountain Sherpa this fall and my czar has been neglected since. I'd like to give this a shot and see how this 29x 2.6 compares to 27.5x 2.8. So far I am totally hooked on 27.5 x 2.8 and now curiosity is killing me more than anything. If anyone else had an issue with their 29 x 2.6 NN let me know if you want to unload them before I order a pair myself. Thanks!


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, a Czar with 2.6 x 29 NN sounds fun. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

In my case I decided to try the 2.6 NN first on 650B size, and also play with 27.5x2.8 on my 29ers before committing to 29x2.6 tires since I could not find them at the time.
The 2.6 on i29 rims measure only 2.45 so they should fit most frames. They do provide a bit of a bouncy ride if inflated too hard, definitely need time to toy around with the pressure and rebound suspension settings. Bit more info about the 27.5x2.6 NN here in case it helps anyone -


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Mr. rslivers,
> 
> Your concern about the size of these tires on a 30mm ID rim is valid. Here is my experience.
> 
> ...


Excellent info.

I too have a Derby 29i rim that I wasnt sure what to do with. I like Maxxis tires but find their 2.35" flavor does not match well with a rim that wide. Schwalbes can be good and have had luck with the HD and MM (hated the NN, most over rated tire ever, IMO).

Was not sure how the HD would play on the Derby. By your post, sounds like a good fit. I've run the MM on a Derby 275 35i and it worked great. So the HD on the 29 may be just the ticket. For everyday riding the MM is too much.

Problem is getting Schwalbe tires on a Derby - its been really tough in the past.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Miker J said:


> Schwalbes can be good and have had luck with the HD and MM (hated the NN, most over rated tire ever, IMO).


Do you mean the current NN or the previous one? It was changed for 2015 to be like a HD but lighter. Here is what PinkBike said:

"Schwalbe took its time to answer the pleading masses and upgrade its most popular trail tire, but the wait seems to be over. While the new Nobby Nic is similar to its 2014 brother in name only, it fills the gap between Schwalbe's host of lightweight XC/trail offerings and the burly Hans Dampf, which has never been fast enough to be considered an efficient trail option. I have always wanted a more robust version of the Nobby Nic, or a lighter, faster-rolling Hans Dampf, and the new Nic sits squarely between the two. As it stands, the new Nobby Nic is set to make a lot of trail riders happy."

I am running HD 2.35s now and like them. As for if they are slow-rolling or not, I would never know unless someone tested the rolling resistance on a machine. I find it hard to believe people can quantify the feel of a few watts difference between tires.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Miker J said:


> Excellent info.
> 
> I too have a Derby 29i rim that I wasnt sure what to do with.....Was not sure how the HD would play on the Derby. By your post, sounds like a good fit.....Problem is getting Schwalbe tires on a Derby - its been really tough in the past.


Hi Mr. Miker J,

I've been running the Schwalbe HD on Derby 29i rims installed on my Lenz Lunchbox for the last 14 months. While they are a pain to mount they've given me wonderful service on the trail! I think you'll enjoy this combination of tire and rim.

Good Luck,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## SLC29er (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, so with all the measurements I have been seeing. Are the 2.6 NN even going to be any bigger than a 2.4 racing ralph? Anyone have that for comparison? Obviously the RR is not as aggressive tread wise, but volume is more of my goal.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

I should clarify my NN statement. It is not the 2.6. It was the 2015 remake. 

Ran a Pace Rear, Trail front. 

Front was just ok. The rear felt like plastic and had no grip at all on anything even damp. For dry stuff maybe they'd be great.

Tire swap.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Miker J said:


> Ran a Pace front, Trail rear.


Shouldn't the softer tire be on front?


----------



## javisst44 (Jun 27, 2016)

Normally yes


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

rsilvers said:


> Shouldn't the softer tire be on front?


Oooops... Yes. I wrote that wrong. Will edit.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Bikes are the opposite of cars. With cars, you want the best tires on the back so that you don't oversteer in snow and rain.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

SLC29er said:


> Ok, so with all the measurements I have been seeing. Are the 2.6 NN even going to be any bigger than a 2.4 racing ralph? Anyone have that for comparison? Obviously the RR is not as aggressive tread wise, but volume is more of my goal.


Not sure if you're just trolling or what "measurements you're seeing", but the majority of us are seeing the 2.6 measure almost exactly 2.6 on rims around 30mm wide.

So yes, unless the Racing Ralph 2.4 measures 2.6 (it doesn't), the 2.6 Nic will be larger.

From what I can tell, this tire is possibly the most accurately sized Schwalbe tire in recent memory, but all people seem to want to do is whine and complain :madman:


----------



## SLC29er (Mar 29, 2010)

noot said:


> Not sure if you're just trolling or what "measurements you're seeing", but the majority of us are seeing the 2.6 measure almost exactly 2.6 on rims around 30mm wide.
> 
> So yes, unless the Racing Ralph 2.4 measures 2.6 (it doesn't), the 2.6 Nic will be larger.
> 
> From what I can tell, this tire is possibly the most accurately sized Schwalbe tire in recent memory, but all people seem to want to do is whine and complain :madman:


Not trolling. I have some RR 2.4 and they've beet my go to tire since the 2.55 wtb weirwolf is no longer. I'm excited for these. I'll run them on a 29mm internal width rim. Now I just have to wait till spring or head to AZ to get a ride in.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

noot said:


> ........the majority of us are seeing the 2.6 measure almost exactly 2.6 on rims around 30mm wide.......From what I can tell, this tire is possibly the most accurately sized Schwalbe tire in recent memory, but all people seem to want to do is whine and complain :madman:


Hi Mr. noot,

Not that it will change the price of tea in China but your first statement doesn't fit my experience. 

I mounted the 2.6" Schwalbe Nobby Nic on my 29mm ID Derby carbon rim in a 29" size and the final width was 63mm (2.48") at the side knobs and 64mm (2.51") at the tire casing. I took those measurements with the tire aired up to 30 psi. Those are just facts and don't represent a "complaint". Additionally, I'd guess this tire would measure out in the 2.6" range, and perhaps higher, if it was mounted on a 34mm or 39mm ID rim.  Perhaps I'm even wrong about that guess if you're measuring them at 2.6" mounted on a 30mm ID rim. Was that your experience and if so what PSI did you have in the tire when you measured it?

I only make mention of the preceding information as a cautionary admonition for those of us with 29mm ID, or smaller, rims.

Take care and have fun however you get dirty!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Mr. noot,
> 
> Not that it will change the price of tea in China but your first statement doesn't fit my experience.
> 
> ...


It's interesting that 2 of you with small measuring tires are running derby rims. Perhaps they're smaller than advertised, or have a weird deep bead hook or something compared to other rims?

Did you let the tires stretch out before measuring? Mine measured 2.45 before they stretched out at 40psi over a few days. Of course I have no doubt they'd stretch at riding pressure too, it'd just take longer.


----------



## foxmango (Jun 26, 2015)

In regards to the size of these tires, when people measure them and they are not hitting 2.6" wide, this reminds me of when Schwalbe released their 2.8" tire and people said it measures only 2.6" wide. Come to find out, if you had adequately sized rims and gave the tires time to naturally stretch out, they hit their claimed dimensions. I personally know because I had some when I tried plus tires/wheels. I cannot verify these tires will do the same because I have not received them yet. But once I do, I'll report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

Has anyone tried running Nobby Nics 29x2.6 on Pivot 429 Trail?

I was thinking of giving it a go. I'm currently riding NN 2.35 on the front but would love to try these almost plus tires.

They should probably perform as well as 27.5 plus that are 2.8 or 3.0?

My 2.35 NN is about 62mm wide on XM481 rims. Should 2.6 be at least 65-66mm?

How about compound? I'm riding mostly dry rocky/loose over hard, rarely something soft, so I thought about getting PS compound for both tires as my current NN in front is also PS and TS compound can be a bit too sticky for dry rocks and can deform too easily which actually results with worse grip than a tire with harder knobs. Should last longer and offer less rolling resistance.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

MarinCRO said:


> Has anyone tried running Nobby Nics 29x2.6 on Pivot 429 Trail?
> 
> I was thinking of giving it a go. I'm currently riding NN 2.35 on the front but would love to try these almost plus tires.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that a 29 with 2.6 will perform as a 27.5+ does. A 27.5+ wheel + tire is actually slightly smaller than a 29 overall diameter ( Rekon). If you add a large 2.6 tire to a 29 rim you are having to pedal a much larger overall mass. I would think that this would perform differently from a 27.5+.

I have ridden a switchblade in 27.5+ flavor and it felt very snappy when you put the power down. How does a 29 with 30id perform with a 2.6? does it feel like a dog when climbing. I really feel trading climbing ease in favor of DH capabilities is not worth it, Coming from a guy that has to climb alot in SoCal.

Someone with experience of both please chime in.

I was also wondering if anyone has tried the 2.6NN on a 30 id rim on a DVO Diamond?

Does it fit?

I am very intrigued by the 2.6 Forekaster as i already run the 2.35 and think a 2.6 would be awesome. I doubt the 2.6 will actually be 2.6 as were talking about Maxxis.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowsed341 said:


> I highly doubt that a 29 with 2.6 will perform as a 27.5+ does. A 27.5+ wheel + tire is actually slightly smaller than a 29 overall diameter ( Rekon). If you add a large 2.6 tire to a 29 rim you are having to pedal a much larger overall mass.


Like 1% of the total weight of bike and rider even accounting for the fact that rim / tire weight = 2x for purposes of acceleration? Really don't see the weight difference between the two as significant. I can easily spin my 29+ wheel / tire with my index finger. A 27.5 3.0 wheel / tire isn't going to weigh much less than a 29x2.6 wheel / tire when compared to the total weight of the bike + rider + gear.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I just read two different Switchblade reviews and both of them seemed to favor the 29 configuration over the 650B+ 

As for 650B+ in general, SC HighTower, Scott Genius 700 Tuned, and Switchblade all come with 2.8" tires. Reading why - they cite less squirm (and the obvious less weight). I find it interesting that in three of these high-end bikes, they are all favoring the most narrow tires made.

Makes me think a 29er with a 2.6 inch tire, the widest made, is also homing in on the same answer. Which makes me think 2.6 inch 29er vs 2.8 inch B+ are, while not the same, equally good or interesting in different ways.

I think we need to split the difference and need a new standard in between B+ and 29 and use 2.7 inch wide tires.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Agree. Really don't know why the tire manufacturers basically skipped from 29x2.35 to 29x3.0. 

So with the 2.6 Nic, I feel like a starving man being offered a piece of dry toast. I really shouldn’t complain; I’m very hungry and this is probably the closest thing to what I’ve been wishing for since 2012: A 20ish% bigger Hans Dampf or even a comparable sized Nobby Nic (including of course wider tread to match). Or some other brand, but basically something 2.8ish that rolls good and weighs less than 1000g.

I might even buy these as there are really no other options in between 2.35ish tires and 3.0 tires that I am aware of. I am currently running Dirt Wizard 3.0s, and they are not bad but a bit too big and bouncy for me. Also they roll much slower than my Dampfs, and I don’t think it’s just the size.

Apparently, this 2.6 NN is a tire that is slightly larger than a 2.35 Hans Dampf, but with a tread that requires a 25ish internal width rim to be ridden in rocky terrain. When I switched my HD 2.35s from 25.5mm internal rims to 35mm internal rims, I wore away the sidewalls on rocks within 1 month. They were down to threads on the sidewalls and looked like whitewalls. Based on the casing vs. tread measurements, I get the picture with these 2.6 NNs. If I get them I will need to put away my ASYSM i35s, and break out my old Flow EX rims.

I feel like I wasted my money on the i35s. Maybe by 2018 I will find a good 2.7 – 2.8ish tire for them. Anyway I’ll try to be thankful that Schwalbe has moved just slightly in the direction I am looking for.


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)

JACKL said:


> I might even buy these as there are really no other options in between 2.35ish tires and 3.0 tires that I am aware of.
> ***
> I feel like I wasted my money on the i35s. Maybe by 2018 I will find a good 2.7 - 2.8ish tire for them..


I dont think you have to wait until 2018, Vee has made a Trax Fatty 29x2.8 version, that hopefully will be available soon. The trax fatties are slightly smaller than stated size, so this tire should be similar och just slightly bigger than NN2.6


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

They jumped from 2.25 to 2.8 because plus bikes were designed for wide tires but many regular bikes and wheels can't fit over 2.25.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Transwave said:


> I dont think you have to wait until 2018, Vee has made a Trax Fatty 29x2.8 version, that hopefully will be available soon. The trax fatties are slightly smaller than stated size, so this tire should be similar och just slightly bigger than NN2.6


I didn't know this. I've got a 3.0 on my bike, definitely could use something a bit narrower to reduce a little rolling resistance. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

KgB said:


> ordered mine today, I have used these guys before and you can pay with Amazon


Do you have the tires yet? Curious how long it takes to ship to the US.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine came today.

Here is my timeline from Bike24 in Germany to MA USA:

11/25/16 ordered (3:40pm EST on a Friday, so they were probably closed in Germany).
11/29/16 shipped next Tuesday by the crappy DHL method. I guess they don't work on Monday or were too busy.
12/12/16 received.

I have got stuff from places in the UK in 5-9 days. I have also had some orders from the UK and Germany take three or more weeks. It is hard to pin these companies down on if they will use the faster DHL vs the ultra horrible DHL.

Maybe R-2 is faster, I don't know. They cost a few dollars more from them.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I have Arc 30 wheels that are 30mm internal width.

My 2016 HD 2.35 tires measure 61.68mm and 61.15mm wide at 20 psi. 61.42mm average.

This is the case width, not the knobs. The circumference is 2287mm as reported by my Garmin at 20 psi. I ride them around 14 psi, and use 2277 as my wheel circumference setting.

The new 29x2.6 NN measure 62.70mm and 62.72mm at 20 psi. 62.71mm average when first mounted. I let them sit overnight at 48 psi. In the morning, I lowered them back to 20psi. The front stretched to 66.88mm and back to 65.8mm! Average is 66.3mm. Wow, a legit 2.6 inches at 20 psi on 30mm internal rims.

At 12 psi my front is 65.2mm. At 16 psi my rear is 65.1mm.

But, I took them for a 13 mile ride, and then reset the pressure to 20 psi, and the front became 65.1mm and the back 64.1mm. Not sure why they got smaller - the rubber was colder, but the air pressure was still 20 psi. Garmin said the circumference is 2294 mm at about 19 psi using the same calibration route as with the HD. I rode it a bit farther and it then said 2304 mm.

I didn't weigh them, but joecx reported 792 grams. The HD is reported to be 830 grams on the Competitive Cyclist website.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

With my 30mm internal rims, it takes 48 psi to get them to be 2.60 inches wide.

Schwalbe could argue that the sidewall says 45 psi max, so they have to give the tire size at max psi to avoid fit issues, but the real reason is most likely marketing.

I did the calculation, and you would have to weigh 460 lbs (rider plus bike) to want 45 psi in the back tire.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

coke said:


> Do you have the tires yet? Curious how long it takes to ship to the US.


I ordered mine from r2-bike a week ago. They arrived today. I am just outside of Boston. 
Hopefully I will get them mounted tomorrow. They are going to LB carbon 30mm internal width. They are replacing Minion 2.35. I will leave one mounted until I get the new tire on to see the difference. I am not even sure the rear will fit in my frame.
Overall r2-bike was easy to deal with. CC went through with no issues, and two Schwalbe tires delivered to my door from Germany for $105 in one week is pretty good.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I am also near Boston. I paid $10 less overall, but it took me over a week longer.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

coke said:


> Do you have the tires yet? Curious how long it takes to ship to the US.


Yes, ordered on the first and arrived on the 12th,

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxmango (Jun 26, 2015)

I ordered my tires from Bike24 on November 24th. I received them yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I took them for a ride. I assume they roll faster than my HD because the must. I did set some PRs without working very hard and in fact being careful due to the conditions. It was wet out and there was some ice, and I had some front and rear slip on wet roots.

There is no way for me to know for sure if my HD would have slipped less or not. My gut feeling is that the HD would have slipped less on wet roots. It is making me wonder if I should keep a HD on front and use the 2.6 NN on the back only (for the benefit of less rolling resistance).

Center tread depth of these new NN is 3.94mm. Tread depth of my old (used) HD is 4.27mm.

If the answer is: "Yes, a HD being more aggressive will slip less, but it has more rolling resistance, so that is the tradeoff" then I would probably trade off some rolling resistance for less likely to slip up front. Or I could just put an Ice Spiker on the front whenever it is wet out (I have it on a separate wheel).

I have room for a wider tire on front. I wish they would make a 29x2.8 HD.

https://www.strava.com/activities/801352678


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I got mine mounted. I will likely get out in the next day or two to test them out. My initial impressions are that they are lighter than the Minion, and a little wider. I have a few very non-scientific pictures of how they compare to a 2.35 Minion DHR on the same rim, and a Chupacabra on a 6mm wider rim.


----------



## foxmango (Jun 26, 2015)

Just mounted one of my tires. On Ibis 941 rim at 30+PSI, the tire measures 2.59". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxmango (Jun 26, 2015)

I checked my tire this morning and it was 2.63" at 28 PSI.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fox.. Thanks for the info.

That is the wheel and tire combo I want on my next bike. The real world question is what bikes will this combo fit.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

My 2013 Giant Trance X 29er fits no problem in the back, and has room in the front for even something larger. If they made a 2.8 I think it would be fine in the front.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

rsilvers said:


> I have Arc 30 wheels that are 30mm internal width.
> 
> My 2016 HD 2.35 tires measure 61.68mm and 61.15mm wide at 20 psi. 61.42mm average.
> 
> ...


One bit of semantics: your Garmin is reporting circumference, not diameter. To get diameter from circumference, divide by Pi (ie 3.14).

2287mm circumference calculates to a 728mm diameter, which seems suspect for a 29x2.6 tire. It should be 750mm, or a little higher. Most 29x2.4 tires I've measured are 745-750mm OD.

Another question: what Garmin unit do you have? I use a Garmin Fenix 2, and I have to tell it what the circumference of the tires that I'm using. I do that by multiplying the measured diameter by Pi. How do you get yours to auto calculate it? I guess if it uses GPS for ground speed, and one of the wheel speed sensors that measures rpm of the wheel, that's all it needs.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

2016 Stumpy 29er. Fits with room to spare. I am running narrow rims tho. I-9 Trail 29ers, not sure of the internal width, external is 28 IIRC. My tires at 30 psi are currently 2.45 at the nobs and 2.35 at the casing. I will report back as I get more miles. Had to run with tubes for 25 miles, then tubeless for 15 so far. A 2.8 Racing Ralph Snakeskin would be ideal for my winter riding.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh, forgot. 788grams and 820 grams.


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

Can Anybody post precise OD of 29er 2.6NN on 30-35 id rims and after some use?

I'm curious to know if they fit in my swingarm


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

filbike said:


> Can Anybody post precise OD of 29er 2.6NN on 30-35 id rims and after some use?
> 
> I'm curious to know if they fit in my swingarm


Yes. My circumference is 2304mm at 20 psi on Arc 30 rims that are 30mm ID.

That is a diameter of 733.4mm.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

mtg7aa said:


> One bit of semantics: your Garmin is reporting circumference, not diameter. To get diameter from circumference, divide by Pi (ie 3.14).


Yeah. I corrected it.



mtg7aa said:


> 2287mm circumference calculates to a 728mm diameter, which seems suspect for a 29x2.6 tire. It should be 750mm, or a little higher. Most 29x2.4 tires I've measured are 745-750mm OD.


2287 was my 2.35 HD setting. 2304mm was for NN 2.6 at 20 psi. I trust what the Garmin reported because I was monitoring the GPS signal and it was in the 10-14 ft radius, and I was on a straight paved road for the calibration. Also I once verified the results that it gave by laying out a tape measure, and got the same results (on another bike).



mtg7aa said:


> Another question: what Garmin unit do you have? I use a Garmin Fenix 2, and I have to tell it what the circumference of the tires that I'm using. I do that by multiplying the measured diameter by Pi. How do you get yours to auto calculate it? I guess if it uses GPS for ground speed, and one of the wheel speed sensors that measures rpm of the wheel, that's all it needs.


Garmin 520. It counts wheel rotations and uses the GPS over about a 1/2 mile or longer distance. I make sure to let it set up automatically when I am on a long-straight paved road, and then change it over to manual mode, because I don't want it to update itself based on the curvy trail rides that I normally do. I then use Excel to keep a list of wheel settings so that I can move the sensor to my other bikes if I want (this is the Garmin wireless one that goes on the hub - a must have for trail riding).


----------



## foxmango (Jun 26, 2015)

It barley fits on my Jeffsy CF. I might need to get my rear wheel re dished. I'll follow up with pics and measurements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

rsilvers said:


> Yes. My circumference is 2304mm at 20 psi on Arc 30 rims that are 30mm ID.
> 
> That is a diameter of 733.4mm.


Uh, I expected some 745, 750 mm or more. 
In this case will fit with room to spare.

Thanks


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

foxmango said:


> I checked my tire this morning and it was 2.63" at 28 PSI.


LOL, everybody please measure your tires first thing each morning as they may continue to grow!

Seriously, thanks for the info, just couldn't resist having a little fun with it.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

rsilvers said:


> Yeah. I corrected it.
> 
> 2287 was my 2.35 HD setting. 2304mm was for NN 2.6 at 20 psi. I trust what the Garmin reported because I was monitoring the GPS signal and it was in the 10-14 ft radius, and I was on a straight paved road for the calibration. Also I once verified the results that it gave by laying out a tape measure, and got the same results (on another bike).
> 
> Garmin 520. It counts wheel rotations and uses the GPS over about a 1/2 mile or longer distance. I make sure to let it set up automatically when I am on a long-straight paved road, and then change it over to manual mode, because I don't want it to update itself based on the curvy trail rides that I normally do. I then use Excel to keep a list of wheel settings so that I can move the sensor to my other bikes if I want (this is the Garmin wireless one that goes on the hub - a must have for trail riding).


Good to know, thanks. That OD is smaller than I would have expected.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

filbike said:


> Uh, I expected some 745, 750 mm or more.
> In this case will fit with room to spare.
> 
> Thanks


The circumference of the tire off the GPS is falsely computed because of the "sag" or defection of a low pressure tire.Think of it this way,if you sit on your bike and the tire compresses,the distance from the axle to the ground will become smaller so the GPS will measure circumference smaller that the actual overall circumference.

I've got a set of these on a 28 internal rim and they do measure 746mm at 16 psi so I would be looking at at least 752-755 from the axle to the chain & seat stay yoke.


----------



## foxmango (Jun 26, 2015)

Pictures of the Nobby Nic 29 x2.6" on YT Jeffsy CF Comp 1 with Ibis 941 35 IW rims are below.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

rsilvers said:


> They jumped from 2.25 to 2.8 because plus bikes were designed for wide tires but many regular bikes and wheels can't fit over 2.25.


Yeah, I'm sure you are correct. The 29er bikes I've owned since I got my first in 2011 have had clearance for tires way bigger than a 2.35 Hans Dampf. But apparently that is not the norm.


----------



## foxmango (Jun 26, 2015)

Maxxis DHF 2.5" vs Nobby Nic 2.6"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

rsilvers said:


> Wow, a legit 2.6 inches at 20 psi on 30mm internal rims.


I don't want this to sound like an "I told you so", but I'm glad that these ended up being as big as you'd hoped! And underweight to boot.

Did you end up ordering the softer Trailstar compound for the front?


----------



## aenima (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of your stumpy with the 2.6 NNs on it? I also have a 16 Stump and would love to see how much clearance you have. 

Also what tires were you running before, and how do they compare?

Thanks


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

got mine installed today on enve 70/30 HVs with 30mm internal width. Surprisingly the pacestar was heavier than trailstar. 855 to 835. Measured just over 2.53 @ 50psi new.


----------



## FluorescentPinkPanda (May 4, 2015)

What do you think of the Maxxis Shorty 2.5WT?

Bicycle, Mountain, Shorty*

Looks like the Shorty did well in this test.

The best enduro tire: seven combos in comparison | Page 2 of 9 | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine

Here's another review of the Shorty.

Review | Maxxis Shorty 2.3 and 2.5 | Ride Report - WheelSizeAgnostic



JACKL said:


> ...there are really no other options in between 2.35ish tires and 3.0 tires that I am aware of...


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)

I will be buying new rims to fit NN 2.6 since my old ones are too narrow. Is 30mm ID width optimal for tires of this size (2.6 - 2.8 range) or should i go for 40mm ID?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

noot said:


> I don't want this to sound like an "I told you so", but I'm glad that these ended up being as big as you'd hoped! And underweight to boot.
> 
> Did you end up ordering the softer Trailstar compound for the front?


Yes. My back has been slipping in wet riding up hills what seems like more than my 2.35 TrailStar Hans Dampf, which is to be expected. Maybe I should have got TrailStar for the back too? But I set some good PRs, and I bet they are rolling much better. I just don't know by how much.

Here is the problem - no one knows for real, as a quantifiable number, how many watts you give up when going from PaceStar to TrailStar. So I cannot make an educated decision on if the extra traction is worth it. I would get the TrailStar if there was a 2 watt difference. I would not get it if there was a 10 watt difference. There is a guy who tests bike tire rolling resistance, but it is missing most of the MTB tires I care about.

I want to see these tires tested:

MAXXIS Shorty 3C 2.5″ 29er
Minion DHF DUAL 2.5″ 29er
Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35″ 29er
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35″ PaceStar 29er
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35″ TrailStar 29er
Nobby Nic 2.60″ PaceStar 29er
Nobby Nic 2.60″ TrailStar 29er

I assume it just comes down to funding. I asked him what it would take to get them tested. I think the results would be hugely valuable.

Bicycle Rolling Resistance | Rolling Resistance Tests


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Transwave said:


> I will be buying new rims to fit NN 2.6 since my old ones are too narrow. Is 30mm ID width optimal for tires of this size (2.6 - 2.8 range) or should i go for 40mm ID?


For these particular tires, 30mm would be perfect IMO. Or a bit narrower if you ride where the sidewalls tend to get damaged. Maybe i35s for 2.8 tires. Some people like a wider rim in those cases, but I'm not one of them.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

foxmango said:


> Maxxis DHF 2.5" vs Nobby Nic 2.6"


What do you get for the width of both at the same pressure? I read that the DHF is 2.37 at 20 psi on 30mm internal rims.


----------



## foxmango (Jun 26, 2015)

rsilvers said:


> What do you get for the width of both at the same pressure? I read that the DHF is 2.37 at 20 psi on 30mm internal rims.


 DHF measured 2.5".


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

rsilvers said:


> There is a guy who tests bike tire rolling resistance
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> Bicycle Rolling Resistance | Rolling Resistance Tests


Jarno's tests are some of the best information we have and no test will perfectly represent our own circumstances; that said, I have some concerns about BRR's testing:

By powering the drum, rather than the tire, there is mimimal shear load on the lugs. This tests casing efficiency more than rubber efficiency and biases the test in favour of slow-rebounding rubber.
The speed is very high and may raise the temperature above typical conditions. Again, this may mask some of the drawbacks of slow-rebounding rubber.
Micro-slippage of the tire on a dirt surface is not considered. A paper published by Continental at least ten years ago indicated this is a source of significant inefficiency on many surfaces. If so, the test is biased against tires with large lugs and/or sticky rubber.
My guess is the efficiency of a tire with large lugs and fast-rebounding rubber will outperform these test results, especially on soft or loose surfaces.


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

JACKL said:


> Agree. Really don't know why the tire manufacturers basically skipped from 29x2.35 to 29x3.0.
> 
> So with the 2.6 Nic, I feel like a starving man being offered a piece of dry toast. I really shouldn't complain; I'm very hungry and this is probably the closest thing to what I've been wishing for since 2012: A 20ish% bigger Hans Dampf or even a comparable sized Nobby Nic (including of course wider tread to match). Or some other brand, but basically something 2.8ish that rolls good and weighs less than 1000g.
> 
> ...



Maxxis is currently testing release candidates for at least three models of 29" x 2.6" tires, on the "WT" design (35 mm wide rims).
Bontrager briefly released the 2.55" XR4 & SE4, then pulled them for "redesign". I'm hoping this means wider tread for better sidewall protection.
Specialized should soon adapt the 650b x 2.6" models into 29" versions.

Unfortunately, most of the expected timelines I've heard are late summer. Here's hoping those are overly conservative estimates.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Maxxis 29"x2.6" WT?

Awesome, can't wait, or I guess I can haha

Hope they stretch them out to 2.75"


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Maxxis 29"x2.6" WT?


(Apologies for going off the original topic...)

My understanding is that new Maxxis products with widths of 2.5" & 2.6" are designed for 35 mm rims and 2.8" & 3" widths are designed for 40 mm rims. The "WT" designation is useful for 2.4" & 2.5" products where there is overlap between legacy designs and new designs; "WT" is implied for new designs because there is no plan to, for example, have different versions of a 2.6" model for narrow and wide rims.

Unfortunately, the current 2.5" WT models have a narrow tread that leaves the sidewalls exposed on the intended 35 mm rim width, making 30 mm a better choice for those who are hard on sidewalls. The 2.6" Nobby Nic and the withdrawn-before-it-was-released 2.55" Bontrager XR4/SE4 may have a similar issue; I've heard the 2.6" Rekon is faring better and I'm hoping for wider tread on other upcoming 2.6"s.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

R-M-R said:


> Maxxis is currently testing release candidates for at least three models of 29" x 2.6" tires, on the "WT" design (35 mm wide rims).
> Bontrager briefly released the 2.55" XR4 & SE4, then pulled them for "redesign". I'm hoping this means wider tread for better sidewall protection.
> Specialized should soon adapt the 650b x 2.6" models into 29" versions.
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the expected timelines I've heard are late summer. Here's hoping those are overly conservative estimates.


Thanks. Early Summer seems to mean spring of the following year in bike industry speak, but we will see. I went ahead and ordered a pair of the 2.6 Nics. If they don't work out, I will just go back to 2.35 Dampfs and wait this whole thing out. I just slapped a used pair of HDs on my i25 Flows and realized I had forgotten how much I love them.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Ordered three 29x2.6 tires from R2 bike. Took 18 days from order to delivery.

Pacestar = 850g
Trailstar = 850g
Trailstar = 890g

On a 30mm internal rim at 30psi, they measured 2.47" wide. They are now around 2.50" after sitting overnight in a cold garage at the same pressure,

Here's a picture next to a 29x2.35 Maxxis Forekaster on the same rim. The Forekaster has been on a while and should be fully stretched out, while I expect the Nobby Nic to grow a little more.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Got mine in today. mounted on ibis 942 35mm internal. True 65mm out of the box with a tube. 66mm mounted tubeless. Im sure they will grow over the next couple days. tread is narrower than the sidewalls by 1mm per side.
Just fits on the back on my tallboy 3, but its too close with the mud we have now. I'll stick with a 2.35 that measures 61.5mm


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Ordered mine on December 9 (Friday).
Shipped on December 13 (Tuesday).
Arrived December 23 (today).
My conundrum is what rims to mount them.
Stans Arch mk3 with an internal width of 26mm or the LB 30mm internal rims. I currently have 3.0 Rangers on the LB's (installed on a Gnarvester SS) and I do like this set up. I think I will mount them on the Stans (geared Gnarvester, currently with NN 2.35's) to test them out and decide if I then want to go with 2.6 on the SS rather than 3.0. 
Looking forward to getting them mounted and testing them out.


----------



## aenima (Jan 19, 2006)

Coach417 said:


> 2016 Stumpy 29er. Fits with room to spare. I am running narrow rims tho. I-9 Trail 29ers, not sure of the internal width, external is 28 IIRC. My tires at 30 psi are currently 2.45 at the nobs and 2.35 at the casing. I will report back as I get more miles. Had to run with tubes for 25 miles, then tubeless for 15 so far. A 2.8 Racing Ralph Snakeskin would be ideal for my winter riding.


Any pictures? Considering doing this myself.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is some video of 180 lbs rider and bike combined weight hitting a short granite curb at speed with no effort to de-weight the bike to see if the tire pressure is too low. This was 13 psi front and 16.5 back. Tire pressure looks good and could be lower (12/16 is what I ride with, but I measured it right after this video at 13/16.5).

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=y7DPVT-dPcs


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I bit the bullet and ordered 2 tires from bike-discount.de today. 
I've found only one other internet review of them being ridden in the desert SW, some guy's blog called crankjoy who looks like he lives in maybe Utah, Nevada or Colorado. He long-term tested them on the western slope and they survived, so here's hoping.

Im reasonably sure the tire will do nicely as a front, I'm guarded about it holding up as a rear on a singlespeed. I'll give it a fair try, and if it's not my thing, then I have 2 front tires.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Just weighed mine on my Park Tool bike scale - 
Pacestar - .84 to .85 kg
Trailstar - .80 to .81 kg

So figuring scale error and lack of decimal, I'm thinking 805g for the trailstar and 845g for the pacestar.


----------



## bigwhls (Dec 6, 2010)

ARandomBiker said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered 2 tires from bike-discount.de today.
> I've found only one other internet review of them being ridden in the desert SW, some guy's blog called crankjoy who looks like he lives in maybe Utah, Nevada or Colorado. He long-term tested them on the western slope and they survived, so here's hoping.
> 
> Im reasonably sure the tire will do nicely as a front, I'm guarded about it holding up as a rear on a singlespeed. I'll give it a fair try, and if it's not my thing, then I have 2 front tires.


The test you read on the Crankjoy site done by Chad Davis was for the 27.5x2.8 NN, not the 29x2.6 version this thread centers on. So not exactly apples to apples from a purely "survivability" standpoint. Regardless, I also recently ordered a set of the 29 2.6 Nics to run on my Trek Fuel EX 9.9. I ride in super harsh SW US desert conditions and have always had great luck with all Schwalbe rubber....hope these are no different.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd like to hear how you like them on the Trek. Also curious as to the clearance. Mine are on my hardtail, but my days of hardtail riding are limited.

Of note is that the Pacestar rear seems to be one burly tire. It also was the hardest to seal tubeless on the rim.

The trailstar is a lot more flexible and sealed on the first hit with the compressor.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

True, not apples to apples, but triple compound PaceStar, mini-plus width, and harsh terrain seem about a parallel as I've found in a firsthand account. 
Everyone I ride with is pretty much on Maxxis or Specialized tires, so Schwalbe doesn't have much of a reputation, good or bad. 
It's funny I was telling a friend of mine who is the owner of a LBS here about my above-mentioned tire dilemma and he says 'I haven't ridden these Knards in a long time, you can have them' 
So, now I have some 20% worn Knards, some NoNis on the way and really really need a rigid fork. Lol


----------



## lloydgoodman (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anybody else found that the 2.6 pacestar is noticeably narrower than the trailstar?

The rims I'm running them on are narrow for the job, only 22.5 (dt spline ones that dt say are good for up to 2.5)


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

lloydgoodman said:


> Has anybody else found that the 2.6 pacestar is noticeably narrower than the trailstar?
> 
> The rims I'm running them on are narrow for the job, only 22.5 (dt spline ones that dt say are good for up to 2.5)


Have you put a caliper on it to see if this is true and by how much?


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

lloydgoodman said:


> Has anybody else found that the 2.6 pacestar is noticeably narrower than the trailstar?
> 
> The rims I'm running them on are narrow for the job, only 22.5 (dt spline ones that dt say are good for up to 2.5)


I found the opposite to be true. The pacestar was 2.63 while trailstar was 2.55 on 30mm rims


----------



## dromayn (Jul 7, 2006)

May I know where did you buy your NN 2.6? Thanks!


----------



## bigwhls (Dec 6, 2010)

dromayn said:


> May I know where did you buy your NN 2.6? Thanks!


Bike24.com
I ordered mine on the 12/22, they shipped 12/23 and arrived today 1/2....all for $38USD each which is CRAZY cheap!! Pretty stoked.


----------



## lloydgoodman (Mar 7, 2013)

I've not got a caliper with me but a rough measurement gives 61 for the trailstar and 57 or 58mm for the pacestar


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

bigwhls said:


> Bike24.com
> I ordered mine on the 12/22, they shipped 12/23 and arrived today 1/2....all for $38USD each which is CRAZY cheap!! Pretty stoked.


Good for you! I ordered mine from r2-bike on 12/7 and all I got so far is "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment".

Hopefully soon.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Ordered on the 26th from bike-discount.de; shipped on the 27th.

DHL tracking says theyve arrived in 'destination coutry' but not where, or any other info. I'm playing it cautious and thinking early next week.


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

NN trailstar just arrived and mounted on a 24mm ID rim (not its destination).
Inflated @45 psi, 63mm at knobs, 62mm at casing. I'll let sit for few days and see how it changes.


----------



## tsurun (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, this thread. bought from R2.
It's with Nextie ID43mm.
there are many pics in this thread


----------



## tsurun (Mar 13, 2009)

with this rim, tire width is about 67-8mm.


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

tsurun said:


> with this rim, tire width is about 67-8mm.


Thanks for the photos and measurement! How do you feel about the sidewall exposure on such a wide rim - do you feel they're considerably prominent of the knobs and possibly vulnerable? It's always difficult to get a feel for it from photos.


----------



## tsurun (Mar 13, 2009)

since replacing it, no time to ride on (sharp)rocky trail yet, so no problem at all for now.
it seems thicker sidewall than Chupacabra, no rim hit on rooty descend even same low pressure.
but I think it has the risk to cut sidewall for sure but choose air volume rather than the risk, hahaha.


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

filbike said:


> NN trailstar just arrived and mounted on a 24mm ID rim (not its destination).
> Inflated @45 psi, 63mm at knobs, 62mm at casing. I'll let sit for few days and see how it changes.


NN grow 2 mm at casing and 1mm at knobs after being sit for 1 night @ 45psi, now they are both at 64 mm.
I expect to be 66mm on its 32mm ID destination rim, and grow more after use.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

filbike said:


> NN grow 2 mm at casing and 1mm at knobs after being sit for 1 night @ 45psi, now they are both at 64 mm.
> I expect to be 66mm on its 32mm ID destination rim, and grow more after use.


How about measuring them at riding pressure, like below 20 psi?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Carve It Up said:


> Good for you! I ordered mine from r2-bike on 12/7 and all I got so far is "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment".
> 
> Hopefully soon.


I ordered mine from R2 on 12/15. Said in stock at the time, and still says in stock. They have not shipped yet. Either they don't actually have them in stock, or they don't have their act together. Today I asked them to cancel my order. I may order a pair from bike24, or just wait until they pop up on Ebay.


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

bikeny said:


> How about measuring them at riding pressure, like below 20 psi?


I will, as soon I'll mount it on its destination rim.
But I think I'll hardly go below 20psi considering my weight and riding style.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Picked up from Post Office this morning.
Weights: 790 and 810. Both PaceStar


----------



## skicycle (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a 2017 Fuel EX 9.9 29er with the LINE XXX rims and also looking at putting on the 2.6 Nobby Nics. When you get the tires would you please send me a report and pics on how they fir and perform. Thanks!!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Once they stretched overnight they stayed at 65mm. I run 16 to 18 on the front.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Ordered 1 TS & 1 PS

Trailstar was 868g
Pacestar was 785g


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone compared the ride on these vs. 27.5x2.8-3.0 yet?


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Rear 2.6 tire was rubbing like mad on my process 111 so i cut the knobs down. A bit time consuming but good to go now.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

ATXZJ said:


> Rear 2.6 tire was rubbing like mad on my process 111 so i cut the knobs down. A bit time consuming but good to go now.


Uuuuhhhh. You need a smaller tire.


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

alexbn921 said:


> Uuuuhhhh. You need a smaller tire.


tried that, and the 2.35 Racing ralph was way too small as was the rock razor. Sick of wasting money playing actual width roulette with tire manufactures, and cut the ones i had.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

TimoA said:


> Anyone compared the ride on these vs. 27.5x2.8-3.0 yet?


Compared to the MOJO 3 with 2.8 Pacestar, they feel smaller and about the same weight. Your splitting the difference between a 2.35 and the 2.8 and it feels in between those two tires. Great volume and grip in most conditions. It's be deep and loomy on Briones single track. The tire works good but I wish the knobs where longer. A Magic Mary is perfect for conditions. When it dries to a tacky clay nothing rolls as fast and grips as good as a big fat NN. I set all kinds of PR's on the 2.6 before the rains came.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

JACKL said:


> I ordered mine from R2 on 12/15. Said in stock at the time, and still says in stock. They have not shipped yet. Either they don't actually have them in stock, or they don't have their act together. Today I asked them to cancel my order. I may order a pair from bike24, or just wait until they pop up on Ebay.


I ordered on 12/1 and it shipped on 12/2 to arrive a week later. Others had similar experiences. I am guessing they are out of stock.


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

alexbn921 said:


> Compared to the MOJO 3 with 2.8 Pacestar, they feel smaller and about the same weight. Your splitting the difference between a 2.35 and the 2.8 and it feels in between those two tires. Great volume and grip in most conditions. It's be deep and loomy on Briones single track. The tire works good but I wish the knobs where longer. A Magic Mary is perfect for conditions. When it dries to a tacky clay nothing rolls as fast and grips as good as a big fat NN. I set all kinds of PR's on the 2.6 before the rains came.


Thanks, though I was more interested in the 29er version vs. the bigger 27+ tires. The extra length of the contact patch should compensate some of the width loss but what extent...


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

TimoA said:


> Anyone compared the ride on these vs. 27.5x2.8-3.0 yet?


In particular, has anyone who experienced the downsides of 2.8" tires (ex. lateral squirm/collapse, undamped rebound) found the problem to be significantly improved at 2.6"? For me, the 2.8" Nobby Nic on a 40 mm rim had just enough lateral collapse and vertical bounce to be annoying, so I'm hoping the sweet spot will be ~2.6" tires on ~35 mm rims.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

ATXZJ said:


> tried that, and the 2.35 Racing ralph was way too small as was the rock razor. Sick of wasting money playing actual width roulette with tire manufactures, and cut the ones i had.


My "last gen" Nobby Nic (with the split knobs) 2.35 on a 33mm rim measured at 2.5 after it stretched out. Significantly wider than my "new gen" 2.35 stretched out.

Might be an alternative for you if you can find one, and will surely have more grip than what you've now got...


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

noot said:


> My "last gen" Nobby Nic (with the split knobs) 2.35 on a 33mm rim measured at 2.5 after it stretched out. Significantly wider than my "new gen" 2.35 stretched out.
> 
> Might be an alternative for you if you can find one, and will surely have more grip than what you've now got...


Thanks for the heads up. Ive seen the measurements from the old NNs and they do come in a little wider. Not into hunting down out of production tires though.

Not worried about traction with the cut rear tire. There is very little in the way of loose dirt on the trails i ride and would prefer a shorter lugged, less aggressive tire like a racing ralph or rapid rob in the rear anyway. Unfortunately, those are not offered in 2.6 at the moment.

Ill post how it performs once it dries up down here.


----------



## cale (Jul 23, 2007)

R-M-R said:


> In particular, has anyone who experienced the downsides of 2.8" tires (ex. lateral squirm/collapse, undamped rebound) found the problem to be significantly improved at 2.6"? For me, the 2.8" Nobby Nic on a 40 mm rim had just enough lateral collapse and vertical bounce to be annoying, so I'm hoping the sweet spot will be ~2.6" tires on ~35 mm rims.


29x2.6 is way more stable than the 27.5x2.8. I've taken to running it on front of my HT w/ARC35 and a RR 27.5x2.8 on the rear w/ARC40. The NN squirms way less, hasn't collapsed or made me squeal with fear when speeds/compressions are high or hitting hips. I did notice that instead of squirming or collapsing, it created enough traction in off camber section/turns that I noticed some heavy transverse sheer in the Pike for the first time ever, which, frankly, is an impressive amount of grip. Thats a beefy fork, I run it fairly firm and have never felt that kind of grip/sheer with 29x2.35 MM's or 29x2.5 DHF's or 2.8 Rekon. Might be a different story with the new DHF/DHR/HR Muffin Tops, though. I suspect those are plenty stout/sticky. Out of fear, however, I'm gonna stick with the HT Enduro Mullet configuration.


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

cale said:


> 29x2.6 is way more stable than the 27.5x2.8. I've taken to running it on front of my HT w/ARC35 and a RR 27.5x2.8 on the rear w/ARC40. The NN squirms way less, hasn't collapsed or made me squeal with fear when speeds/compressions are high or hitting hips. I did notice that instead of squirming or collapsing, it created enough traction in off camber section/turns that I noticed some heavy transverse sheer in the Pike for the first time ever, which, frankly, is an impressive amount of grip. Thats a beefy fork, I run it fairly firm and have never felt that kind of grip/sheer with 29x2.35 MM's or 29x2.5 DHF's or 2.8 Rekon. Might be a different story with the new DHF/DHR/HR Muffin Tops, though. I suspect those are plenty stout/sticky. Out of fear, however, I'm gonna stick with the HT Enduro Mullet configuration.


This is what I'm looking for! I've had more problems with lateral collapse on the rear, but either way, it seems we're zeroing in on the ideal balance of smoothness, traction, and stability, and it's happening somewhere around 2.6".

(Of course, this will depend on trail conditions and I'm assuming we both have firm trails; if I was riding off-camber gravel or sand all day, I'd be riding much wider tires.)

Thank you!


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Just rode these tires last night. Unfortunately the trails were too wet and icy to ride and I was forced to ride on the paved path.

The only comment I can make is that these tires are slow, slow, slow, on pavement. My friend I was riding with was on normal width Rocket Rons, an I had a hard time keeping up.

Hopefully they roll better in the dirt.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Zerort said:


> The only comment I can make is that these tires are slow, slow, slow, on pavement. My friend I was riding with was on normal width Rocket Rons, an I had a hard time keeping up.


Was that on the front, rear or both?

I have just mounted 2.6 NN front and 2.6 RR rear (27.5 bike, but still) both in Pacestar and I'm hoping it's not too much of a drag. I'm coming from a Magic Mary front/DHR2 rear, surely it'll roll better than that. I often ride on the road to the trails and the commute was punishing my legs, as much as I loved the grip for the descents.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Trailstar front, pacestar rear.

I would imagine they would roll as well if not better than your setup. 

I think i just noticed it more because I couldn't keep up with my friend.

Think they will be great on the dirt though. Especially at the 18-19 psi, that I was running them at last night. Im assuming this was another factor slowing me down.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

SPAM pair of tires
Pair Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6 PaceStar EVO SnakeSkin TL Easy - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Zerort said:


> Trailstar front, pacestar rear.
> 
> I would imagine they would roll as well if not better than your setup.


You think that the Nobby Nic rolls better than the Rocket Ron? Or are you putting it down simply to 29 vs 27.5?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Rolling resistance seemed really good to me. I was actually pleasantly surprised. I mean, obviously they don't zip along like an XC tire would, but i didn't buy 2.6 tires for pavement performance.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

phreeky said:


> You think that the Nobby Nic rolls better than the Rocket Ron? Or are you putting it down simply to 29 vs 27.5?


Hell no. Rocket Ron always roll better than NN.

I should have been more clear and said your "previous" setup of MM/ DHR2


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Selling my rear 29 x 2.6 Pacestar with 17 miles of paved road on it.

Best offer above $40. Shipped within 48 states.

I'm keeping the front.


----------



## aenima (Jan 19, 2006)

Zerort said:


> Selling my rear 29 x 2.6 Pacestar with 17 miles of paved road on it.
> 
> Best offer above $40. Shipped within 48 states.
> 
> I'm keeping the front.


I might be interested, where are you located?

Also curious what you're going to run on the rear.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

aenima said:


> I might be interested, where are you located?
> 
> Also curious what you're going to run on the rear.


Im in Michigan but ill ship it Fedex.

Im going to run a Rocket Ron in the rear.


----------



## aenima (Jan 19, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## R3D2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mounted front and rear 29x2.6 NN on my wreckoning with nox kitsuma rims. Front measures 2.55 with my caliper (dhf I took off measured 2.60). I wasn't even going to try to mount the rear one but decided I had nothing to lose. It actually fits with room to spare. Will let it sit over night and see what happens. Rode it on the street with no issues.


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

R3D2 said:


> Mounted front and rear 29x2.6 NN on my wreckoning with nox kitsuma rims. Front measures 2.55 with my caliper (dhf I took off measured 2.60). I wasn't even going to try to mount the rear one but decided I had nothing to lose. It actually fits with room to spare. Will let it sit over night and see what happens. Rode it on the street with no issues.


Was this DHF a 2.8"?


----------



## R3D2 (Jun 26, 2007)

No. 2.5. Outside Knob to outside knob was 2.6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

R3D2 said:


> No. 2.5. Outside Knob to outside knob was 2.6.


I didn't realize the new 2.5" was so large. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## R3D2 (Jun 26, 2007)

R-M-R said:


> I didn't realize the new 2.5" was so large. Thanks for clarifying!


It is on a 40mm rim lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

R3D2 said:


> It is on a 40mm rim lol


Well, 36 mm internal, but yeah, that's wide. About the same as I'm hoping to use, though. Have you been having any issues with the rim width, such as leaning the tire beyond the side lugs or excessive sidewall damage?


----------



## Enurjetik (Apr 24, 2007)

Can anyone who has been running the 29X2.60 NN with a Reba 29 (non boost) report their experiences? I'm curious to see how well it fits after some break in and the normal subsequent stretching. 

I squeezed a 29X3.0 Fat B Nimble in the rear of my Superfly SS that measures 67.1mm after breaking in. Reports in this thread indicate the NN is about that size. If memory serves me right, the FBN juuuust rubbed the Reba's crown when I popped it in my Reba on an i35 rim before I mounted it on the rear wheel. 

I'd love to throw a NN 2.60 on my spare i25 front wheel with a Reba 29 120mm in my 2015 Cruz Superlight 29. For those who are curious, the Superlight has massive lateral clearance in the rear but this tire will absolutely hit the seat tube when the shock is fully compressed. I will likely go with a 27.5+ in the rear.


----------



## R3D2 (Jun 26, 2007)

R-M-R said:


> Well, 36 mm internal, but yeah, that's wide. About the same as I'm hoping to use, though. Have you been having any issues with the rim width, such as leaning the tire beyond the side lugs or excessive sidewall damage?


3" of snow on the ground here in Sedona so haven't ridden it on trail yet. Should be able to get out this weekend. I'll likely have to swap out the rear, tread fits in the wrecker but the sidewalls might rub chainstay yoke when cornering....we'll see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

R3D2 said:


> 3" of snow on the ground here in Sedona so haven't ridden it on trail yet. Should be able to get out this weekend. I'll likely have to swap out the rear, tread fits in the wrecker but the sidewalls might rub chainstay yoke when cornering....we'll see.


Sounds good. Looking forward to hearing how you get on with it.


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

huggyt said:


> Can anyone who has been running the 29X2.60 NN with a Reba 29 (non boost) report their experiences? I'm curious to see how well it fits after some break in and the normal subsequent stretching.
> 
> I squeezed a 29X3.0 Fat B Nimble in the rear of my Superfly SS that measures 67.1mm after breaking in. Reports in this thread indicate the NN is about that size. If memory serves me right, the FBN juuuust rubbed the Reba's crown when I popped it in my Reba on an i35 rim before I mounted it on the rear wheel.
> 
> I'd love to throw a NN 2.60 on my spare i25 front wheel with a Reba 29 120mm in my 2015 Cruz Superlight 29. For those who are curious, the Superlight has massive lateral clearance in the rear but this tire will absolutely hit the seat tube when the shock is fully compressed. I will likely go with a 27.5+ in the rear.


Have 2.6 on 30mm internal rims and just tested it on my 120mm reba. 3/8 clearance all the way around.

I did something similar on my wifes old juliana (superlight) by converting it to 27.5. Used a small shock spacer to limit travel in rear to 80mm and tire stopped hitting seat tube.

HTH-Marcus


----------



## Crave SL (Apr 12, 2016)

Why cant my shop get these through qbp or jbi?


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

Crave SL said:


> Why cant my shop get these through qbp or jbi?


JBI doesn't appear to stock Schwalbe off-road tires. QBP is probably in a better position to answer this question than anyone here. Here's their contact info.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Enurjetik said:


> Can anyone who has been running the 29X2.60 NN with a Reba 29 (non boost) report their experiences? I'm curious to see how well it fits after some break in and the normal subsequent stretching.


I believe the Reba and Revelation share the same lowers/arch. The 29x2.6NN fits my Revelation just fine on a 33i mm rim after stretching. You should have no problem with your setup.


----------



## R3D2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's my TS NN on 32id rims, pike and banshee prime rig.
95 kg rigged tried 20psi (min. suggested pressure) but I think I can go down to 16-17. 65mm wide so far.
Very good rolling and grip.


----------



## ru-tang (May 20, 2009)

I'm getting ready to build up a '15 steel honzo frame and I've got a velocity dually front wheel that I haven't used in a while, does anyone have any experience with these 2.60 NN on a Dually rim?

I feel like the sweet spot is going to be a rim with 30-35mm internal width, and the dually is listed as 39. I might be spitting hairs here, but I'm interested in these sizes of tires especially for my hardtail. 

Anyone mounted these up on a Dually?


----------



## cale (Jul 23, 2007)

ru-tang said:


> I'm getting ready to build up a '15 steel honzo frame and I've got a velocity dually front wheel that I haven't used in a while, does anyone have any experience with these 2.60 NN on a Dually rim?
> 
> I feel like the sweet spot is going to be a rim with 30-35mm internal width, and the dually is listed as 39. I might be spitting hairs here, but I'm interested in these sizes of tires especially for my hardtail.
> 
> Anyone mounted these up on a Dually?


I've had a 29x2.6 NN-TS mounted on both ARC35 & ARC40 (front only). I thought 35mm internal width was the sweet spot for this tire, as 40mm seem to push the casing out past the tread block by a mm or two and also flattens out the casing a bit so lean angles are reduced, (which might be good or bad, depending on how you like to corner). All that being said however, I'm gonna keep it on the ARC40 for now until either the sidewall goes or I end up leaning over past the blocks and skating out the front door on the casing (which has yet to happen on the ARC40 despite my trying, BUT it did happen once on the ARC35 despite the casing being just inside or inline with the tread blocks). Could be a PSI thing in that the tire was conforming to trail surface better on the ARC40. I was at 22PSI on ARC35, and 20PSI on ARC40. Also, on ARC40, tire casing width is clocking in at 2.74 @ 20PSI. It was 2.62 on ARC35 @ 22PSI. Either way, though, It's a hell of a tire. Now if they'd only make a 29x2.6 MM...


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Curious about 2.6 NN vs a 2.35 Hans Dampf.....anyone who has used the 2.6 have any thoughts?

I know its bigger which should ostensibly let you run at a lower PSI, but maybe that makes it more squirmy and the tread may not be as grippy as the Trailstar HD.


----------



## MindEyeSight (Nov 19, 2013)

Anybody tried to run these on WTB i19 Speed Disc rims? Any ill effects of going so narrow?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Curious about 2.6 NN vs a 2.35 Hans Dampf.....anyone who has used the 2.6 have any thoughts?
> 
> I know its bigger which should ostensibly let you run at a lower PSI, but maybe that makes it more squirmy and the tread may not be as grippy as the Trailstar HD.


NN in trailstar has crazy off the carts grip at 17psi on the front. It's also a little slow on the climb. No problems at all with stability or squirming, just grip for days. Used on a ibis 942 35mm internal.



MindEyeSight said:


> Anybody tried to run these on WTB i19 Speed Disc rims? Any ill effects of going so narrow?


I would advise against using them on that narrow of a rim. You won't have the sidewall support and they will fold over in the corners. you will have to run high pressures to keep them from burping too. Just not a good combo.


----------



## R-M-R (Jan 26, 2009)

alexbn921 said:


> NN in trailstar has crazy off the carts grip at 17psi on the front. It's also a little slow on the climb. No problems at all with stability or squirming, just grip for days. Used on a ibis 942 35mm internal.


What are you comparing to? Not doubting you, just trying to put it into context.

Thanks!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

R-M-R said:


> What are you comparing to? Not doubting you, just trying to put it into context.
> 
> Thanks!


Context is important. Where I ride it's mostly clay and loom. It ranges from deep soft to hero to dry over hardpack. Not a lot of sharp rocks, but a decent number of rooty, rough descents. Everything is steep up and down. IE 20-25% down with some straight fall lines and swoopy single track with jumps.
I'm an up and over ride, so drag is important and I usually ride around my lack of grip.
Tires I've tried or demoed in the last year or so.
Nobby nic 2.35 trailstar F. Rocket ron rear 2.25 26 Fast, decent grip and wear.
Nobby nic 2.25 trailstar F. Rocket ron rear 2.1 27.5 Fast, decent grip and wear.
Highroller 2.3 F R 27.5 Slow and heavy. Decent grip but not really my style.
Nobby nic 2.8 trailstar FR 27.5 Old and wore out. Still had good grip and where faster than I expected.
Rocket ron 2.1 F, racing ralph 2.1 R 27.5 Rocket ship fast. Grip what grip? I slide them all around front and rear. They are very predictable and FAST.
Nobby nic 2.6 trailstar F, Nobby nic 2.35 pacestar R 29er Slowish. Fast for the level of grip. I can almost drag my bars on the ground in the burms. Confidence is off the charts on hero dirt. In the deep loom the knobs are a little short and a magic mary would work better. Loose of hard was very good, but a shorter knob would be faster without giving up much grip.
Overall a great well rounded tire that gives great feedback. I will go with a trailstar front next time and a faster tire in the rear. I feel i'm losing too much time on the pedal sections for the increased confidence and grip.


----------



## grecor62 (Jan 21, 2017)

I want to change my Bontrager XR3 front tire on my Fuel ex 2017. Bontrager Line Comp 30 are the rims.
I 'm thinking about HD TrailStar 2,35 (used for years on 26") but interested also in NN 2,6.
In few words, what I lose and what I gain with NN instead of HD?
I 'm searching for an all around tire that give me confidence between rocks and stones, sometimes wet.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

What tire pressure are people running for the NN 29x2.6? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I ran 15-16F/18R. I think.
155-160# ride-ready, on an i30 rim. 
Was on a singlespeed with a 120mm fork, so no big drops, but plenty of rocks and square hits with no rear suspension to mitigate.

I really liked this set up. I've been doing rigid/plus for the last few weeks, but won't be getting rid of my suspension fork or the tires. Not sure I *love it* as a rear, but I do really really like it as a front tire, even in the harder PaceStar version. 
I'd love to see a 29x2.5 rock razor for the rear.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I love these tires so far. Running them front and rear on my Pivot Switchblade. Pressures are around 21 and 25. ~30mm internal width rim.

Put about 70 miles on them in Moab this past weekend. They're incredible on the chunk.

Ordered another set this AM just in case they go out of stock when I need more.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Curious about 2.6 NN vs a 2.35 Hans Dampf.....anyone who has used the 2.6 have any thoughts?
> 
> I know its bigger which should ostensibly let you run at a lower PSI, but maybe that makes it more squirmy and the tread may not be as grippy as the Trailstar HD.


I'm currently running HD 2.35s - trailstar front, pacestar rear. I just got my 2.6 NNs in and have one mounted. I will post my observations later this week after I get them out on the trail.


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you guys running the APEX versions, or regular? Anyone know what weights are between them? Trying to decide if its worth going a little heavier or not.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what APEX is, but I weighed one of my 29x2.6 NN Pacestars and it was 825g.


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

Its an added layer of "beefiness" to the snakeskin... you can get them both with trailstar or pacestar.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting - was not aware of that. I'm not seeing that it is available for the 29x2.6 NN. But I sure would have preferred that if it is available.


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe not in the 29 but it is for the 27.5. Just wondering if its overkill for more aggressive XC / Trail riding.


----------



## bigwhls (Dec 6, 2010)

ejewels said:


> Are you guys running the APEX versions, or regular? Anyone know what weights are between them? Trying to decide if its worth going a little heavier or not.


The Apex casing is not available for the Nobby Nic 29x2.6 size this thread is centered on, it is available only on 27.5 rubber.


----------



## ejewels (Jul 16, 2009)

I apologize, forgot it was 29. Anyone know if the added weight of the APEX worth it?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

ejewels said:


> I apologize, forgot it was 29. Anyone know if the added weight of the APEX worth it?


Are you riding in an area with sharp rocks? Do you pick you line or smash everything in your way? If I was riding Northstar, then tougher the better. My mountain is clay with no sharp rocks, so I would never need it. Hell snakeskin is overkill. It does seal up tubeless easier and longer. Lightskin tires tend to leak through the sidewalls and after 6 to 8 months they just don't want to hold air anymore. Plus if I travel they fall apart on rocky terrain.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

What is the opinion on how the NN 2.6 would perform on an I23 rim (for front only)?


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Simplemind said:


> What is the opinion on how the NN 2.6 would perform on an I23 rim (for front only)?


It works fine. I had the same setup. Industry Nine trail 23.4 ID


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

2.6 on an i23? 
Probably at least as well as a 3.0 on an i30, which I and several people I know are doing with success. 
I personally think i28-30 is ideal, but my NNs sidewalls are pretty stout. 
Unless you're one of those 'edge of the spectrum' outliers who is a big guy, who rides hard and insists on absolutely lowest psi possible, you'll be fine


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

ejewels said:


> I apologize, forgot it was 29. Anyone know if the added weight of the APEX worth it?


alexbn921 more or less covered it - it depends on where you ride and how you treat your tires. I would just like to add that I would be less concerned with the weight than the rolling resistance. And all else equal, it is my belief that thicker heavier sidewalls will increase rolling resistance. For sure the ride won't be as supple.


----------



## jd1spd9 (Nov 14, 2013)

Subscribed 
Distinct possibility I may use these on new (pro4 - XM481) wheel build..


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Ride report:

Strange issue. Within 3 miles the intermediate tread blocks on the left side of the tire were cracking, and these miles were not at speed and just on smooth hardpack leading up to the actual trail. Ive owned dozens of tires and with the exception of the x-king, ive never seen a tire have issues this quickly. Sending email and pics to schwalbe this week.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

ATXZJ said:


> Ride report:
> 
> Strange issue. Within 3 miles the intermediate tread blocks on the left side of the tire were cracking, and these miles were not at speed and just on smooth hardpack leading up to the actual trail. Ive owned dozens of tires and with the exception of the x-king, ive never seen a tire have issues this quickly. Sending email and pics to schwalbe this week.
> 
> View attachment 1121374


Tire looks normal to me. Can you highlight what your taking about?


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

alexbn921 said:


> Tire looks normal to me. Can you highlight what your taking about?


cracks at the base of the intermediate blocks (center of pic)


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm 4 rides in on this tire. Just checked and no cracks or issues with the tread, and I'm been on a few somewhat rocky trails. My tires are both Pacestar BTW. I did get a sidewall cut and I will get to that.

For now I'm going to just compare it to 2.35 Hans Dampfs since that is what I was on immediately before going to this tire. As far as the overall performance of the tire, it's very good. It rolls very well, without a doubt at least as good as my 2.35 Dampfs. Traction is a little better than the Dampfs in all situations, and rollover on big chunk is better, so a pretty good record as far as I'm concerned. 

I thought it might be weak on leaned-over grip, but that is not the case at all, even on i35s. Even though the tread doesn't extend as far toward the sidewall as I would like, I was able to lean the bike over on a fast loose over hardpack corner and it stuck nicely.

Handling feel is subjective, but it is not as good as the Dampfs in that area. No big deal, but at higher speeds it feels a bit more bouncy, and not as precise in regard to steering. Also in high-G dips the bike mores around a little more. I'm sure that is all par for the course with bigger tires.

I was very happy with the tires until I got a minor sidewall cut last night. During the last 4 years of running Nobby Nics, Hans Dampfs, and Dirt Wizards tubeless, I have NEVER cut a tire on local trails. I couldn't quickly get it to seal by laying the bike over, so I nursed it back by putting air in it every 5 - 10 minutes. It did seal overnight after I pumped up the tire and laid the bike on it's side so that the sealant was covering the cut. So maybe it's a fluke, but not bloody likely. Anyway I am going to patch the tire internally just to be safe, and give it another go. Another cut? I think I will have to call it quits with these.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Once the sidewalls stick out past the tread then sidewall cuts become a real risk. I'm fairly happy with it on a 29mm rim as a result (mine is a 27.5), however it's crazy to think that a 35mm rim would be too wide - Schwalbe probably should have spread the tread out further.

Was the cut on the rear? Thankfully I have a Rocket Ron 2.6 on the rear that has tread reaching further out to the sides. Tread out past the sidewall is more important on the rear IMO.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, rear tire. I can hardly manage to save the front tire from rock damage, much less the rear....it goes where it goes. I might try them on my 25.5mm internal Flows, but I do think the handling will suffer.


----------



## rijndael (Sep 19, 2016)

FWIW: The 2.6 on a 30mm (internal) rim makes the knobs flush with the side wall. On my 23mm rims, the knobs were 1mm further out (on each side).

@ 20 PSI on the 30mm rim: 
Trailstar 62.7mm 
Pacestar 60.7mm


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Have had mine for a while, but could not decide what bike to put them on. Decided on the SS with 30mm (internal) LB carbon rims. They aired up nicely and look pretty darn good with the current 30psi. Plan on riding them this weekend, starting at ~17psi (I'm 190+ loaded up).

Shown with a WTB Ranger 3.0 and NN 2.35 and also on the Carver AL SS.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

S.O.B. said:


> Have had mine for a while, but could not decide what bike to put them on. Decided on the SS with 30mm (internal) LB carbon rims. They aired up nicely and look pretty darn good with the current 30psi. Plan on riding them this weekend, starting at ~17psi (I'm 190+ loaded up).
> 
> Shown with a WTB Ranger 3.0 and NN 2.35 and also on the Carver AL SS.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in how they compare to a 3.0 ranger as a front.

Looks good on that bike!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

JACKL said:


> I was very happy with the tires until I got a minor sidewall cut last night. During the last 4 years of running Nobby Nics, Hans Dampfs, and Dirt Wizards tubeless, I have NEVER cut a tire on local trails. I couldn't quickly get it to seal by laying the bike over, so I nursed it back by putting air in it every 5 - 10 minutes. It did seal overnight after I pumped up the tire and laid the bike on it's side so that the sealant was covering the cut. So maybe it's a fluke, but not bloody likely. Anyway I am going to patch the tire internally just to be safe, and give it another go. Another cut? I think I will have to call it quits with these.


Update on the cut. I checked the inside of the tire and found that it was a pretty superficial cut. It only had one small hole that made it to the inside. I patched it with a piece of inner tube and super-glue. It's not bulging or leaking thankfully.

No leaks since then. I've had some cringe-worthy rim strikes while trying to find the right air pressure. The worst of them on sharpish rocks and one I thought sure would have done the tire in. I took the tire out on a tire-destroying trail today. I had my Dampfs in the car because I thought I'd kill the Nics on this trail, but it didn't happen. The sidewalls are scuffed up, but all is well otherwise. I'm a happy camper with these tires for now - again they perform really great. I'd prefer a little more beef, but Schwalbe is the only game in town with this size. Overall, I find the 2.6 a really good middle ground, and glad I finally got this option.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I took my hardest ride on 29x2.6 Nobby Nic on a 35mm internal rim today (on Santa Cruz Hightower). I'm in Palm Springs and did Dunn Rd climb followed by Cat Canyon decent. This combo of rim/tire really brings out the Hightowers best traits! Got my PR on the climb and while i had never done Cat Canyon, I was leaning into turns that after this rain would have washed out w a 2.3-2.4 tire. I generally kept a decent pace w a very fast rider who commented that I seemed to be killing it. In more technical areas, i didnt really miss the 27.5x3.0 combo I used when I last rode here in November on the Hightower, 2.6 seems to have enough volume for me. And climbing, wow these tires are savage, great grip and none of the downsides of climbing with 27.5+ setup. 

I'm 250 geared up, and found that i liked the volume of a true plus tire, but the sidewalls were too flexy unless I pumped them way up. The 2.6 is the perfect compromise, for me at least.


----------



## kpm700 (Aug 7, 2007)

backinmysaddle said:


> I took my hardest ride on 29x2.6 Nobby Nic on a 35mm internal rim today (on Santa Cruz Hightower). I'm in Palm Springs and did Dunn Rd climb followed by Cat Canyon decent. This combo of rim/tire really brings out the Hightowers best traits! Got my PR on the climb and while i had never done Cat Canyon, I was leaning into turns that after this rain would have washed out w a 2.3-2.4 tire. I generally kept a decent pace w a very fast rider who commented that I seemed to be killing it. In more technical areas, i didnt really miss the 27.5x3.0 combo I used when I last rode here in November on the Hightower, 2.6 seems to have enough volume for me. And climbing, wow these tires are savage, great grip and none of the downsides of climbing with 27.5+ setup.
> 
> I'm 250 geared up, and found that i liked the volume of a true plus tire, but the sidewalls were too flexy unless I pumped them way up. The 2.6 is the perfect compromise, for me at least.


What psi are you running? Thinking of giving these a try on my Hightower and I'm about 230


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

kpm700 said:


> What psi are you running? Thinking of giving these a try on my Hightower and I'm about 230


I honestly didnt know, I pumped up at the car and let down on the trail until it felt right. Just checked now and wow, can't believe it but I am at 23psi, which in my experience is really low for my weight. This thing is soooo much more solid at that pressure than a 27.5x3.0. Now that I see the pressure and reflect back on the ride I totally understand what I like and why I think I will stick with this combo of rim/tire on the HT.

BTW, rear side to side clearance is very good (could go much wider in my opinion) but front to back is tight (and so knobs have 2mm clearance w the suspension pivot piece that is right behind the BB). But the ride yesterday was in the kind of small loose rock that would cause a problem and i never once sucked anything in there. I will post a couple of picks showing the fit, now that these things have been inflated and ridden for a few weeks.


----------



## kpm700 (Aug 7, 2007)

backinmysaddle said:


> I honestly didnt know, I pumped up at the car and let down on the trail until it felt right. Just checked now and wow, can't believe it but I am at 23psi, which in my experience is really low for my weight. This thing is soooo much more solid at that pressure than a 27.5x3.0. Now that I see the pressure and reflect back on the ride I totally understand what I like and why I think I will stick with this combo of rim/tire on the HT.
> 
> BTW, rear side to side clearance is very good (could go much wider in my opinion) but front to back is tight (and so knobs have 2mm clearance w the suspension pivot piece that is right behind the BB). But the ride yesterday was in the kind of small loose rock that would cause a problem and i never once sucked anything in there. I will post a couple of picks showing the fit, now that these things have been inflated and ridden for a few weeks.


Thanks for the reply! That's great feedback. Sounds like I need to give them a go


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

Good to hear another good report about the 2.6 tires with 30-35 id rims being a 'sweet spot'. This bodes well for people running non boost bikes and wanting great traction. I run low pressure so can't wait to try this setup. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Obligatory beauty shots. Banshee Prime, WTB i35 Rims.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

JACKL said:


> Obligatory beauty shots. Banshee Prime, WTB i35 Rims.


Sharp!! Guessing this is with the stock length dropouts too, correct (not the 650B dropouts)?


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

JACKL said:


> Obligatory beauty shots. Banshee Prime, WTB i35 Rims.
> 
> View attachment 1123218
> 
> ...


Good to know that 2,6 NNs have enough longitudinal clearance on Prime's swingarm.
Mine has a selfmade fender that eats some mm but I'll give a try at rear as well.
Now I got it only at front with i32 carb rims and @ 210 lbs I run it at 17 psi.
Great grip at this pressure and no evident side rolling so far. It has the hard task to make me not missing Magic Mary that at low pressure has tooo much drag. 
spot on so far !!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> Sharp!! Guessing this is with the stock length dropouts too, correct (not the 650B dropouts)?


Yep, standard dropouts. I ran Dirt Wizards for a while and had to use the longer dropouts. Even at that I had to clearance the edges of the side knobs as they would rub on occasion. I am happier with this size tire so far. The wizards did have virtually unlimited traction, but overall the bike is funner and faster with the 2.6s. It seems to be about the optimal size for me.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone try a nn on a i25? My 2009 fargo needs new tires, a true 2.6 would be cutting it close, very close. I have Stans flow rims, the old ones, i25. I might order the Ardent 2.4, or the nn 2.6.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

29er 2.6 Nobby Nic on a non-boost Pike fit? 
Has to be pretty close, right?


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Krigloch said:


> 29er 2.6 Nobby Nic on a non-boost Pike fit?
> Has to be pretty close, right?


Hi Mr. Krigloch,

I installed it on a 29 mm ID Derby carbon rim and put that in my non-boost 29er Pike. It easily fit. That said I haven't put any miles on the Nobby Nic yet because my current Hans Dampfs haven't worn out yet.

Good luck with the change!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

At my end 2.6 NN fit NonBoost Pike with 6mm clearance on each side. Rim is 32ID LB


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

chrisx said:


> Anyone try a nn on a i25? My 2009 fargo needs new tires, a true 2.6 would be cutting it close, very close. I have Stans flow rims, the old ones, i25. I might order the Ardent 2.4, or the nn 2.6.


I've mounted it on an i25 for a test fit but not ridden it. However I have a 2.6 Rocket Ron on the i25 rim (on the rear) with some time on it, mostly at 25psi to prevent tyre roll. Today I tried 23psi and no sign of burping. There were some odd noises but I think it was just rocks moving around as the trail was in bad shape.

Up front I think you should try and go a bit wider than i25 so that you can get away with lower pressures.


----------



## hece (Feb 27, 2017)

I wonder how is the clearance going to be with i30mm rim in my non-boost 2014 SID. I currently have a 2.25 ice spiker on i21mm rim which is about 55m wide. There is plenty of clearance (over 10mm) at the sides and about 10mm or more on top. So it's the vertical clearance which will be tight.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

hece said:


> I wonder how is the clearance going to be with i30mm rim in my non-boost 2014 SID. I currently have a 2.25 ice spiker on i21mm rim which is about 55m wide. There is plenty of clearance (over 10mm) at the sides and about 10mm or more on top. So it's the vertical clearance which will be tight.


Just measure your Sid clearance without wheel. The NN 2.6 with 31.8ID rim is ~67mm at 25PSI.Do simple math and you're home.


----------



## hece (Feb 27, 2017)

Width is not problem, it's 75mm minimum and 80mm at the widest point. But the max height is around 68mm from the top of the rim to the arc. Probably need to seddle to 2.35 NN.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALC0R73Z (Jun 2, 2014)

Would this fit on a specialized enduro?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anyone compared the NN 2.6 directly to the DHF 2.5 as a front tire for AM/ Enduro riding? Thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm sure lots of folks have. I think Mikesee even did in this thread. The DHF is *MUCH* heavier, burlier and a lot grippier. Maybe rolls a bit slower, though that's not really a concern in a front tire if you need all the grip you can get. They measure very closely at the shoulder knobs. 

The NN is lighter and more trail/everyday friendly.

DHF is really a DH tire according to Maxxis. NN is a trail tire.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

R3D2 said:


> Mounted front and rear 29x2.6 NN on my wreckoning with nox kitsuma rims. Front measures 2.55 with my caliper (dhf I took off measured 2.60). I wasn't even going to try to mount the rear one but decided I had nothing to lose. It actually fits with room to spare. Will let it sit over night and see what happens. Rode it on the street with no issues.


Can I get a ride comparison from you on this NN vs. DHF 2.5? I run the same rims as you and I ride the bike in rocky conditions doing AM/ Enduro riding.

Thanks.


----------



## ALC0R73Z (Jun 2, 2014)

backinmysaddle said:


> I took my hardest ride on 29x2.6 Nobby Nic on a 35mm internal rim today (on Santa Cruz Hightower). I'm in Palm Springs and did Dunn Rd climb followed by Cat Canyon decent. This combo of rim/tire really brings out the Hightowers best traits! Got my PR on the climb and while i had never done Cat Canyon, I was leaning into turns that after this rain would have washed out w a 2.3-2.4 tire. I generally kept a decent pace w a very fast rider who commented that I seemed to be killing it. In more technical areas, i didnt really miss the 27.5x3.0 combo I used when I last rode here in November on the Hightower, 2.6 seems to have enough volume for me. And climbing, wow these tires are savage, great grip and none of the downsides of climbing with 27.5+ setup.
> 
> I'm 250 geared up, and found that i liked the volume of a true plus tire, but the sidewalls were too flexy unless I pumped them way up. The 2.6 is the perfect compromise, for me at least.


I have a Hightower as well.. was wondering if u can take pics of the rear. I'd like to get an idea on how much clearance the rear tire is. Thanks.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

I got mine nobby nic 29 x 2.60, trailstar snake skin, it was 2.48in on first day, grew to 2.57in on second day. No ride yet...
weight is 800gram on my digital scale.
Fork is regular / non boost pike solo air 140mm, has enough clearance.
Rim is LB carbon with 29mm ID.
Installation was PITA, super tight, took me awhile.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Where are you guys getting these tires?


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Germany has the best prices, best to go in with friends that need tires so you can split shipping.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

+1 to stopbreakindown's post. 

Bike 24, r2bikes, bike-discount have all been good for me. R2 is my latest go-to.


----------



## hece (Feb 27, 2017)

I ordered one from bike-components. I'll let you know how it fits my 2014 SID.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I think if I was doing enduro riding at high speeds where rocks would be involved I'd want something a little burlier and would definitely go with the DHF over the 2.6 Nic. Planning on Whistler this summer, but probably will be on different tires. Waiting to see what pops up in the next few months. I hope we will see more options in this size soon.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

JACKL said:


> I think if I was doing enduro riding at high speeds where rocks would be involved I'd want something a little burlier and would definitely go with the DHF over the 2.6 Nic. Planning on Whistler this summer, but probably will be on different tires. Waiting to see what pops up in the next few months. I hope we will see more options in this size soon.


I'm hoping for a 2.6 magic mary. My brain can't comprehend how much grip that'd be. My 2.35 is ridiculous, the added cushion of a 2.6 would just be awesome


----------



## hece (Feb 27, 2017)

hece said:


> I ordered one from bike-components. I'll let you know how it fits my 2014 SID.


Well, I pulled the trigger for 34 29 boost Fox so I will be using my 650b+ wheels/tyre instead. No need for this 29x2.6 Nobby Nic.

But got the tire already and a friend of mine tried it with 25mm ID Flow Ex. Fits 2013 Fox 32 CTD Performance 100mm nicely even with Mucky Nuts style short mudguard.

Rock Shox Recon Silver TK 100mm -12 Solo Air is a no go. Only few mm of space at the sides and rubs if leaned at all. Tested with a tube and 2.5 bars.


----------



## ALC0R73Z (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone tried this on a '17 specialized enduro?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

To satisfy my own curiosity I mounted the NN to my i39 Velocity Dually. At ride psi, about 20-21, the casing measures 2.65, the knobs are still barely over 2.5. 
It looks reasonably round, but those sidewalls. Yikes. I feel like they're asking to get shredded.
IMO, under 30mm inner is definitely the sweet spot for these.


----------



## ALC0R73Z (Jun 2, 2014)

So this would fit in an enve 60 HV with Id of 26mm??


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

I have Stans Rapid 25. Ideally want to rebuild my wheels but anyone try 2.6 NN on them? I have Cdale FSi, so lots of propriety stuff to deal with on wheels.


----------



## wmcneace (Sep 9, 2009)

Clobber said:


> I have Stans Rapid 25. Ideally want to rebuild my wheels but anyone try 2.6 NN on them? I have Cdale FSi, so lots of propriety stuff to deal with on wheels.


I've got them mounted to Rapid rims on my rigid single speed and they fit great. The knobs sit well outboard of the sidewalls. I have about 150+ miles on them in very rocky terrain and they show very little wear, which surprised me for Trailstar compound. I'm about 180 lbs. and run them 18psi front/ 22.5 rear, they have absolutely transformed the bike comfort and handling wise. Also they roll like a train uphill and on rolling terrain. I'm also going to put another set on my geared hardtail El Mar which has 20mm rims, hopefully with similar results. Will post pictures later as I am at work right now.


----------



## velib (Nov 26, 2015)

That sounds good, I was hoping to put these on my 22.5 id rims. I've been running 2.4" Ardents on 19mm id rims without any problems.


----------



## wmcneace (Sep 9, 2009)

A few shots of my 2013 El Mariachi SS with the new Nics. Inside shots were just taken, so that is how much wear the tire is showing after 150 plus miles. Also I'm not seeing the wet spots all over like most of my previous Nobby Nics.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

wmcneace...I have the same bike, same year. Haven't ridden much the last year since I got a 27.5+ HT. But I keep thinking about upgrading the SS.

Then I see your bike, looks great. How does it ride after changing to the 2.6 tires? How far back is the hub to fit this big tire? Clearance? , Air pressure?

I know lots of questions, but I really want to reinvent my SS El Mar.

Thanks


----------



## wmcneace (Sep 9, 2009)

These tires changed the bike dramatically. They really seem to aid in maintaining momentum, almost like a tailwind. The thuds from drop offs is a lot less shocking. No spin outs when climbing standing. As far as clearance my drop outs are back maybe 5mm, in the same spot I had for the previous 2.4 tire. There is about 8mm clearance at that point. I've been taking it on some pretty long rides through the mountains lately and am staying comfortable for a lot longer than before. I like so many others am also setting a lot of PR's on Strava, maybe due to renewed enthusiasm, but I really think it's the tires.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

phreeky said:


> Once the sidewalls stick out past the tread then sidewall cuts become a real risk. I'm fairly happy with it on a 29mm rim as a result (mine is a 27.5), however it's crazy to think that a 35mm rim would be too wide - Schwalbe probably should have spread the tread out further.
> 
> Was the cut on the rear? Thankfully I have a Rocket Ron 2.6 on the rear that has tread reaching further out to the sides. Tread out past the sidewall is more important on the rear IMO.


How has the Ron been as a 2.6 rear tire? Been looking for a ride report on this one as well....thnx!


----------



## seewhatididther (Oct 3, 2010)

So if you were going to build a wheel to go with this tire, would you go with a 26i or 29/30i rim?

It's starting to sounds like 26 is the way to go. Then you could also run any 2.35 you wanted...


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd go with an i29 or i30. I think i26 would be fine and would give a bit more rock protection. It's just that you are getting into a situation where the tire will be a little more floppy at low pressures.

I've run 2.35 Dampfs on i25.5s and i35s. With the i25.5s, they work great overall, but it's right on the edge of what I consider slightly floppy...at least compared to how they feel on i35s. So with the 2.6 Nic having a bigger casing, I'd prefer to have a little wider rim to go with it. No matter the rim size, there is going to be a compromise between stability and rock protection with these tires. That being said they are probably the best all-around tires I've ever had, as they provide great rollover and traction, with no apparent penalty in speed.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

seewhatididther said:


> So if you were going to build a while to go with this tire, would you go with a 26i or 29/30i rim?
> 
> It's starting to sounds like 26 is the way to go. Then you could also run any 2.35 you wanted...


I've run 2.25s on i30 rims. it was fine. I used a Geax Goma 2.25, a Vittoria Barzo, and a Maxxis Ardent 2.25.

The only reason (IMO) to use an i26 or less rim is for weight-conscious race applications. For everyday general use, 28-30mm is the sweet spot. more traction, better handling, more durable.


----------



## sagetek (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Noah,
i have a switchblade and wonder if the Dt rims will work at 25mm
29” spec’d with 25mm inner width DT rims. I just ordered to see if they will work and will get them on friday.
thanks sage


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

What is the width on the NN 29x2.6? if its the same as a panaracer b nimble 29x3, I will go with these.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Slow poke said:


> What is the width on the NN 29x2.6? if its the same as a panaracer b nimble 29x3, I will go with these.


I used what may be the cheapest calipers to measure my 29x2.6 NN (on LB 35/30mm carbon rims), and they measure right at 2.6. If I squint, it may actually be 2.57. They are also sitting at about 17psi.

On my Rigid Gnarvester SS, I replaced my Surly Knards (3.0) with WTB Rangers (3.0), and now replaced the Rangers with the NN 2.6. I won't be swapping back. The combination of traction and control on the rocky, loose over hard, loamy, leafy, sandy, clay-ey? (read varied) terrain makes these tires ideal.

On a side note, I never did weigh the tires, but my bike is ~20.5lbs (as ridden) with these mounted, and that is pretty damn good.

edit: If anyone in the Auburn Area wants my Knards, they can have them for a case of beer.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Slow poke said:


> What is the width on the NN 29x2.6? if its the same as a panaracer b nimble 29x3, I will go with these.


I show 2 9/16" width on a 35i rim. Maxxis 2.5 is slightly under 2.5 on that rim, as is Trail King 2.4.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

I have an arc40 rim so pretty comparable. Thanks.


----------



## seewhatididther (Oct 3, 2010)

I recently upgraded to dt 481 rims (30i) on 240s hubs on my anthem 29er. As you can see below, the NN 29x2.6 fits great up front, but was very tight in back so I'll likely stick with 2.35/2.4 rears. 2.35 NN rear shown in bike shot.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Does it rub?


----------



## seewhatididther (Oct 3, 2010)

Slow poke said:


> Does it rub?


(I assume you're asking about the 2.6 in the rear) It didn't rub when tooling around the yard, but unfortunately I'm injured so i won't get to really ride it for couple months. Do you think it would based on how it looks? Some days I'm tempted to order another one in pacestar and try it, but it seems silly based on the trails i ride here in Minnesota! I'd be better off waiting for a 2.5 ikon or something similar.

In front there seems to be plenty of clearance in the Fox 32 float fit whatever from that year:


----------



## paulcd (Jan 17, 2012)

I see the 2018 version of the 29 x 2.60 tyre comes in only one compound (Addix Speedgrip) with Apex sidewalls and comes in at 950 g.

https://www.schwalbe.com/en/offroad-reader/nobby-nic.html

According to Singletrack Magazine | Schwalbe Unveils New ADDIX Rubber Compound, Speedgrip is the new version of PaceStar.

"Compared to PaceStar, ADDIX Speedgrip offers slightly lower rolling resistance (for the same tread pattern and tyre size), while offering 115% of the damping and 135% of the grip. So it's more comfortable to ride and grippier overall. The biggest difference between ADDIX Speedgrip and PaceStar however is durability. Schwalbe claims ADDIX Speedgrip is 162% more durable*than the old compound, which means you'll get more wear life out of it too."

I'm not sure how much more grip TrailStar has over PaceStar but going forward there's only one option.


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

good to heart they fit fine on an El Mar. I've tried 27+ on my El Mar and didn't like it. Way to sluggish on a SS. Went back to 29. Hoping these 2.6 tires are the best of both worlds.


----------



## seewhatididther (Oct 3, 2010)

paulcd said:


> I see the 2018 version of the 29 x 2.60 tyre comes in only one compound (Addix Speedgrip) with Apex sidewalls and comes in at 950 g.
> 
> https://www.schwalbe.com/en/offroad-reader/nobby-nic.html
> 
> ...


So my Trailstar will be a collectors item???


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

Just mounted one on the rear of my Jones Ti Spaceframe. I'm using a i30 rim, tubeless. It's slightly taller than the Ardent 2.4 or original RR 2.4 that were on previously - anyway at 20psi it's measuring at 61.5mm on the casing. Wil have to wait to tomorrow for a ride


----------



## brogo (Sep 4, 2013)

Is there a list of full suspension 29er frames that will fit these tires floating around out there? Or, a list of full suspension 29ers with the most tire clearance? Would love to see that.

Seems like the following will: 

17 Fuel EX
Hightower
Deadwood
Ibis Ripley V3


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It would be great to have a separate thread with photos, rim width (int. mm), clearance with the current bikes that can fit NN 29x2.6 tires.

After seeing the Ibis Ripley V3 reviews this week, I would guess more bikes are coming out soon that will fit these 2.6 tires.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tallboy 3 will fit but its tight.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

brogo said:


> Is there a list of full suspension 29er frames that will fit these tires floating around out there? Or, a list of full suspension 29ers with the most tire clearance? Would love to see that.
> 
> Seems like the following will:
> 
> ...


I've got one on my Ponyrustler, slight rub on complete bottom outs.


----------



## dyg2001 (Jul 31, 2004)

grizzler said:


> I've got one on my Ponyrustler, slight rub on complete bottom outs.


They fit in the Pivot Switchblade (size XL)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Great to hear that they are improving their compound, but to bad they only offer most tires in one version now.

One of the great thing about Schwalbe has always been that their tires were available in a wide range of casings and compounds.

Tall knobs are good for soft soil, soft rubber is good for wet conditions, but less of a deal on dry hardpack etc, etc. it was nice to be able to mix and match knob profile, compound and casing.


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

grizzler said:


> I've got one on my Ponyrustler, slight rub on complete bottom outs.


So you still use them?

I'm looking for something lighter than stock for my PR, and still want very wide, but don't really want a BB height penalty. Can't decide to get 650b+ rekons or maybe try a wide 29er tire.

I'd love to hear your experience with this or see some pics. Also what rim width are you using? Thanks!


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

jtaylor996 said:


> So you still use them?
> 
> I'm looking for something lighter than stock for my PR, and still want very wide, but don't really want a BB height penalty. Can't decide to get 650b+ rekons or maybe try a wide 29er tire.
> 
> I'd love to hear your experience with this or see some pics. Also what rim width are you using? Thanks!


Yeah, of the last 6 rides I've done it has rubbed twice. Once when I jumped off a rolling bit and another on a steep g-out. It doesn't rub the frame, it hits the linkage bridge (i think). I'll post some pics when I get home.

They're on 27mm ID rims and I'm really happy with them. I had a 2.35 hans dampf and 2.35 ikon before, running 18psi and 24psi without issue.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

You can see the rub mark on the linkage in the third pic


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

grizzler said:


> You can see the rub mark on the linkage in the third pic


Well, crap. Now I'm REALLY conflicted on whether to go with the NN 2.6" or Rekon 2.8"...

Why do you prefer the 29er setup?

Going with LB wheels either way. It seems both weight and cost will be the same.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

Any idea on diameter of NN on the i27 rims? I can just fit a Goma on my new Jet 9 on i22 rims. It has a diameter of about 29.5" and width of 2.44". Plenty of room on the sides, but diameter will be the issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

jtaylor996 said:


> Well, crap. Now I'm REALLY conflicted on whether to go with the NN 2.6" or Rekon 2.8"...
> 
> Why do you prefer the 29er setup?
> 
> Going with LB wheels either way. It seems both weight and cost will be the same.


I think it fits my riding style on the FS better, I really like both (I have 27.5+ on the SS) but getting BB a little higher, better rollover (lots of rocks in the desert), and climbing performance may be what swayed me.


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

grizzler said:


> I think it fits my riding style on the FS better, I really like both (I have 27.5+ on the SS) but getting BB a little higher, better rollover (lots of rocks in the desert), and climbing performance may be what swayed me.


Well, this is the route I'm going. I'll put lighter 3.0" tires on the B+ wheels I've got down the road.

Just curious, have you stretched your tires, or are they still getting larger for you?

I'm getting LB wheels that are 31.6mm inner, which may flatten out the profile a hair eliminating that rub. My trails are not hard on sidewalls, so I should be ok.

I'd be curious of your measurements as far as diameter (guessing 29.5") and width you're currently at.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

jtaylor996 said:


> Well, this is the route I'm going. I'll put lighter 3.0" tires on the B+ wheels I've got down the road.
> 
> Just curious, have you stretched your tires, or are they still getting larger for you?
> 
> ...


I'll get some measurements. They're as stretched as they'll get for sure, last I checked I had 2.58 for both casing and knobs. Should be really rad on the LB rims i've been trying to pinch pennies to get some too!


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone put these new NN 29 x 2.6 tires on a 29er HT?


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

rushman3 said:


> Anyone put these new NN 29 x 2.6 tires on a 29er HT?


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Tjaard said:


> Great to hear that they are improving their compound, but to bad they only offer most tires in one version now.
> 
> One of the great thing about Schwalbe has always been that their tires were available in a wide range of casings and compounds.
> 
> Tall knobs are good for soft soil, soft rubber is good for wet conditions, but less of a deal on dry hardpack etc, etc. it was nice to be able to mix and match knob profile, compound and casing.


I wonder if they're reducing some options this first year, just to get the tires pumped out. TBH, I'm amazed that they hit this so head-on, and didn't slowly release one model (or compound) at a time. Their factories must be working overtime.

If so, we'll see more options in the future.


----------



## SBirch (Jun 11, 2006)

rushman3 said:


> Anyone put these new NN 29 x 2.6 tires on a 29er HT?


I've got one on the front of my 1st gen carbon highball. Fits in a 120mm Reba Boost with plenty of space. Combined with a 29x2.3 in the back (i would have bigger but that's already tight on clearance).
Really liking it so far. Good grip in mixed conditions and on the front it's not too draggy. Running it on a Flow mk3 at 17psi. I'd like to try it on the back but I think it might be a bit draggy for the riding I do.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

rushman3 said:


> Anyone put these new NN 29 x 2.6 tires on a 29er HT?


----------



## deepwat3r (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm running 2.35's currently on 24ID/30OD rims, I'm REALLY tempted to try one of these on the front. Yeah I know it's questionable... anybody out there try one on a similarly narrow rim?


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

deepwat3r said:


> I'm running 2.35's currently on 24ID/30OD rims, I'm REALLY tempted to try one of these on the front. Yeah I know it's questionable... anybody out there try one on a similarly narrow rim?


Yes, I rode them on 23.4 ID I9 rims. Worked fine.


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

deepwat3r said:


> I'm running 2.35's currently on 24ID/30OD rims, I'm REALLY tempted to try one of these on the front. Yeah I know it's questionable... anybody out there try one on a similarly narrow rim?


I wouldn't. Have my 2.6NN on 30I wheels and they seem about perfect. Stuck one on my stans flow 25.5 and was just too much. IMHO would lead to handling issues.

FWIW, the 2.35 NN on the 25.5mm flow measures 2.45 @ 40 and the 2.6 measures 2.62 40 on the 30mm.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

40 psi!? But why!? That's gotta ride like a cement truck.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

ATXZJ said:


> I wouldn't. Have my 2.6NN on 30I wheels and they seem about perfect. Stuck one on my stans flow 25.5 and was just too much. IMHO would lead to handling issues.
> 
> FWIW, the 2.35 NN on the 25.5mm flow measures 2.45 @ 40 and the 2.6 measures 2.62 40 on the 30mm.


You wouldn't? Why, tire going to fly off the rim? Not.

They work fine. They are 2.6 not 3.0


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

if you drop the pressure low enough to actually use all of the contact patch, it squirms. I base this on the experience of running both 2.35s and 2.6 NN on the same bike with the same rims.


The 40 psi measurements was an easy point of reference. They both get quite a bit smaller at trail pressure.


----------



## deepwat3r (Aug 20, 2013)

ATXZJ said:


> FWIW, the 2.35 NN on the 25.5mm flow measures 2.45 @ 40 and the 2.6 measures 2.62 40 on the 30mm.


Thanks for this info! Not an awful lot of difference.


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

deepwat3r said:


> Thanks for this info! Not an awful lot of difference.


NP

IMHO, the 2.6 shines at eating gnar at high speed. On the slower stuff, the 2.35 is just as good.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Zerort said:


> You wouldn't? Why, tire going to fly off the rim? Not.
> 
> They work fine. They are 2.6 not 3.0


I had issues running a 2.35 nic on a first Gen flow (23mm iirc)... At a pressure just south of what I liked, took a hard corner, and ate **** hard. After investigating, found dirt and twigs between the rim and tire bead - it had folded.

The 2.35 nics (last gen) were quite large, almost 2.45. I do think the 2.6 tread would be fine though (it's almost too square on my 33i rims)

Edit: just saw ATXZJs post confirming measurements.


----------



## paulcd (Jan 17, 2012)

brogo said:


> Is there a list of full suspension 29er frames that will fit these tires floating around out there? Or, a list of full suspension 29ers with the most tire clearance? Would love to see that.
> 
> Seems like the following will:
> 
> ...


17 Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29 (plenty of clearance front and rear)


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

telejefe said:


> Any idea on diameter of NN on the i27 rims? I can just fit a Goma on my new Jet 9 on i22 rims. It has a diameter of about 29.5" and width of 2.44". Plenty of room on the sides, but diameter will be the issue. Thanks in advance.


I had them on my wife's bike for a while.

2015 Jet 9 Carbon - Small
29x2.6 Nobby Nic
30mm internal rims
No clearance issues


----------



## jfboat (Feb 10, 2016)

dyg2001 said:


> They fit in the Pivot Switchblade (size XL)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the Switchblade with the 29/2.6? I have an XL too and have been considering these to replace my High Rollers.


----------



## dyg2001 (Jul 31, 2004)

jfboat said:


> How is the Switchblade with the 29/2.6? I have an XL too and have been considering these to replace my High Rollers.


With my Switchblade (since stolen) I only used 27.5x2.8" tires and 29x2.6" Nobby Nics (also tried front 29x3.0" DHF); never tried normal 29x2.35" tires. Compared to High Rollers I would think rolling resistance would be less with the NNs. I liked the 29x2.6" NNs enough that I want to get a hardtail built to fit them, for bikepacking and trail riding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

dyg2001 said:


> With my Switchblade (since stolen) I only used 27.5x2.8" tires and 29x2.6" Nobby Nics (also tried front 29x3.0" DHF); never tried normal 29x2.35" tires. Compared to High Rollers I would think rolling resistance would be less with the NNs. I liked the 29x2.6" NNs enough that I want to get a hardtail built to fit them, for bikepacking and trail riding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the 2.6 fits in the rear on the switchblade with room?

I want to do this also, just want to make sure they fit.


----------



## rajcoont (Jun 19, 2014)

installed a set on my 2016 remedy, room to spare front and back. first ride was awesome! tons of grip and nice and responsive, very pleased so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

They're on my Pony Ruslter! First ride tomorrow. What pressures do y'all run on these things?


----------



## LorenzoP (May 10, 2014)

I have NN 2.6 on my 2014 Stache 8 (non 29+) and they fit front and rear. Bike is size XL if that matters. I did swap out Duster rims with WTB i29's


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

These tires are officially "the ones" for me. Damn they roll great and have awesome traction. Still figuring out pressures, though. Dropping them into the teens next (and I'm significantly over 200# at the moment). They have awesome potential. So happy with this setup.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

paulcd said:


> I'm not sure how much more grip TrailStar has over PaceStar but going forward there's only one option.


I called up the Germany headquarters and they wouldn't tell me either. It's kinda hard to believe that there's not direct successor to the Nobby Nic Trailstar, even worse, there's no 2.6 tire announced with Addix Soft compound yet.

There's is also no direct comparison between the old Trailstar and the new Speedgrip, however, when they say that Speedgrip has 35% more grip than PaceStar I think that Trailstar will still "outgrip" the new Speedgrip compound with probably twice the wear and lots of more drag. Still undecided if I should order the old Trail/PaceStar combo or wait for the new Addix tires next month.


----------



## JJN (Nov 23, 2005)

> 17 Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29 (plenty of clearance front and rear)


2013 Stumpjumper FSR Expert EVO 29 as well!

Going to try on the trails tomorrow.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

All Addix Nobby Nic tires have the apex reinforcement too. Adds 100 grams to each tire.


----------



## drdocta (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone compare these to a 27.5x3.0 set-up? Riding impressions? 

I am dreaming of swapping between 27.5x3.0 and 29x2.6 NN depending on my mood or trail of the day.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

alexbn921 said:


> All Addix Nobby Nic tires have the apex reinforcement too. Adds 100 grams to each tire.


Nobby Nic 2.6 Addix Speedgrip are available with and without Addix


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Steel Calf said:


> Nobby Nic 2.6 Addix Speedgrip are available with and without Addix


Nope. Not in 29er according to the main website.


----------



## JJN (Nov 23, 2005)

drdocta said:


> Anyone compare these to a 27.5x3.0 set-up? Riding impressions?
> 
> I am dreaming of swapping between 27.5x3.0 and 29x2.6 NN depending on my mood or trail of the day.


Last fall I tested Specialiced Fuse with the standard 3.0" Ground Control tires - and fell in love. The tires were absolutely great on our slimy/rooty, wet autumn trails. Note that our trails are generally flattish but still quite technical...slow(ish) but lots of obstacles/features - and as said roots everywhere.. So, grip and good bike geometry is IMHO more important that e.g. the difference between hardtail/full sus. EDIT: high speed cornering also doesn't happen that often, more like slow crawling over/around stuff.

After riding the Fuse I wanted to test my own Stumpjumper 29er (2013 Expert EVO) with meatier tires...and I'm happy I did. I'd say it's almost there...on dry (spring time) trails with good grip the Nobby Nic 2.6":s were super good and gave lots of added confidence too. I still had quite high pressure though (maybe 25psi) - will test lower pressures soon. I guess on the slimy roots the plus tires will still have some benefits but overall the 29er 2.6" will maybe be a tad faster? Plus tires felt significantly slower on the road/flat gravel - where the 2.6" 29ers didn't felt any slower than say around 2.35" tires. Interesting to see how the wet stuff will go.

Of course that depends on the conditions (and tire design too) but anyway here the difference was so small that I am happy to continue riding the Stumpy (as 29er) for now. I was so impressed about the plus tires after Fuse test ride that I was pondering buying it immediately! Still - I probably want a 27.5+ hardtail with new school geometry at some point but that can wait some time...N+ 1 

Probably no news here but I guess if you just want to be fast everywhere - (traditional) 29ers. If you just want fun and confidence on challenging terrain - 27.5+. Nobby Nic 29x2.6" is then maybe something between those two?


----------



## beachbum1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone try these tires on a Stans Hugo rim? I have a 29er hardtail with these rims and was thinking it might be nice to play around with scaling back the tire size. Not sure if it would leave the rims too exposed and/or the tire being too squared off. Thanks.

Internal rim width 49.9
External rim width 53.1


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

beachbum1 said:


> Anyone try these tires on a Stans Hugo rim? I have a 29er hardtail with these rims and was thinking it might be nice to play around with scaling back the tire size. Not sure if it would leave the rims too exposed and/or the tire being too squared off. Thanks.
> 
> Internal rim width 49.9
> External rim width 53.1


IMO the tread would be far too square on a rim that wide. 35mm is as wide as I'd go personally.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

beachbum1 said:


> Anyone try these tires on a Stans Hugo rim? I have a 29er hardtail with these rims and was thinking it might be nice to play around with scaling back the tire size. Not sure if it would leave the rims too exposed and/or the tire being too squared off. Thanks.
> 
> Internal rim width 49.9
> External rim width 53.1


I tried it on a Sun Duroc 50. Sidewall is exposed too much, and tread is not rounded enough.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

30mm is the sweet spot with 35mm being the max I would and do run. Just to much sidewall exposure beyond 35mm.


----------



## drdocta (Feb 10, 2017)

JJN said:


> Last fall I tested Specialiced Fuse with the standard 3.0" Ground Control tires - and fell in love. The tires were absolutely great on our slimy/rooty, wet autumn trails. Note that our trails are generally flattish but still quite technical...slow(ish) but lots of obstacles/features - and as said roots everywhere.. So, grip and good bike geometry is IMHO more important that e.g. the difference between hardtail/full sus. EDIT: high speed cornering also doesn't happen that often, more like slow crawling over/around stuff.
> 
> After riding the Fuse I wanted to test my own Stumpjumper 29er (2013 Expert EVO) with meatier tires...and I'm happy I did. I'd say it's almost there...on dry (spring time) trails with good grip the Nobby Nic 2.6":s were super good and gave lots of added confidence too. I still had quite high pressure though (maybe 25psi) - will test lower pressures soon. I guess on the slimy roots the plus tires will still have some benefits but overall the 29er 2.6" will maybe be a tad faster? Plus tires felt significantly slower on the road/flat gravel - where the 2.6" 29ers didn't felt any slower than say around 2.35" tires. Interesting to see how the wet stuff will go.
> 
> ...


Hoping to pick up a new Fuel Ex 9.8 (crossing fingers wifey will allow it) and that they 2018 comes with i30 rims so that these new NN hit the sweet spot of checking all the boxes for benefits of both a 29 and a 27.5+.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

beachbum1 said:


> Anyone try these tires on a Stans Hugo rim? I have a 29er hardtail with these rims and was thinking it might be nice to play around with scaling back the tire size. Not sure if it would leave the rims too exposed and/or the tire being too squared off. Thanks.
> 
> Internal rim width 49.9
> External rim width 53.1


Adding my input:
I put them on i39 Velocity Duallys, I thought those were just a shade too wide. I would imagine that on a Hugo, a NN 2.6 would be suuuuuuppppeerrrr square.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Will the Nobby Nic 29x2.6 fit in a Fox 32 fork?
I have a Niner SIR9, currently running Nobby Nic 29x2.25's. Rims are 30mm internal. I'm considering putting a 29x2.6 up front to add some cush and slack it out a hair, with a 29x2.35 in the back.

Also, which compound would you recommend for this setup? Riding east coast rocks and roots.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

It should fit a Fox 32. will add .15 on the sides and .25 on top. Trailstar is super grippy but doubles the rolling resistance. Only worth it on the front if you really need the grip. Pacestar is a better all around compound especially for the back.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

jabrabu said:


> Also, which compound would you recommend for this setup? Riding east coast rocks and roots.


With the current tires, probably best to stick with PAcestar in the rear, as rolling resistance goes up a LOT for Trailstar.

In the front, Pace star if you only ride dry trails, but if your rocky and especially rooty trails are ever wet, absolutely go trailstar on the front, and maybe even in back.

Every British article I have ever read complains about the (lack of) wet grip of the Pacestar compound.

"_The PaceStar rear tyre grips as well as the front in soft ground, but the hard compound slips like soap on wet rock and roots. We suggest going for the superior TrailStar compound front and rear if given the choice_"

Now, the new Addix versions are only available in one compound, supposedly offering almost the rolling resistance of Pacestar, but with much better grip.

If you mostly ride dry:

*Pacestar rear, Speedgrip front*.

If you sometimes ride wet trails:

*Speedgrip front and rear*.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Are there any US suppliers of 29 x 2.6 Addix?


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

I really want to like this tire, but at trail pressures, it's almost identical to Bontrager's 2.35" XR series. I measure 61mm at the casing and 61.5mm at the tread on an i29 rim at 20 PSI for my XR2 team. It appears the NN is 61.5-62mm. Purely for size, I'm not seeing a strong argument for the NN over, say, an XR3 2.35.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just measured mine today on a 35i ibis 942 rim at 15psi and it's 2.59 or 65.7mm.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

My PaceStars measured 65mm (2.56) or even just a little more on an i30 rim at ride pressures. 

It's odd yours measure so narrow.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

ARandomBiker said:


> My PaceStars measured 65mm (2.56) or even just a little more on an i30 rim at ride pressures.
> 
> It's odd yours measure so narrow.


Sorry, my last post wasn't clear. 61/61.5 was my XR2. Two other folks higher up have posted 61-62mm for the NN. Surprised there's so much variance.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

alexdi said:


> Sorry, my last post wasn't clear. 61/61.5 was my XR2. Two other folks higher up have posted 61-62mm for the NN. Surprised there's so much variance.


There really isn't that much variance. On rims 30i to 35i they are measuring true to size +-.1 inch. The only people having trouble installed them on smaller rims.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

My NN 2.6 (27.5) measures around 62mm on a Flow Mk3, unless I pump it way up to make it bigger which is just silly. Very little difference when it's mounted on a 25mm rim. Even so, on the Flow Mk3 the sidewall is wider than the tread so no way would I want to run it on anything wider in the sharp rocks I regularly encounter.


----------



## paulcd (Jan 17, 2012)

Addix First Ride Review: Schwalbe ADDIX tire compound first ride - Mtbr.com


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Tjaard said:


> With the current tires, probably best to stick with PAcestar in the rear, as rolling resistance goes up a LOT for Trailstar.


agreed. Rolling resistance doubles with TrailStar



Tjaard said:


> If you mostly ride dry:
> 
> *Pacestar rear, Speedgrip front*.
> 
> ...


I'd rather go with Speedgrip rear, Trailstar front.
Remember the PaceStar compound was the weak link here due to its horrible wet grip.

If Addix Speedgrip has "only" 30% more grip than the old PaceStar compound I'd consider it to be an improved rear tire compound with nearly the same low rolling resistance PaceStar had but certainly no match for the old TrailStar as a front tire. I find it very unfortunate that Schwalbe doesn't offer the popular Nobby Nic in Addix Soft which is supposed to be the real TrailStar successor here. (I've heard this was a pure cost saving decision)

On a side note, Addix Speedgrip tires do cost roughly twice of the old PaceStar/Trailstar versions right now, you pay 100% more for a tire with 50% better wear, do the math.


----------



## gwtbike (May 24, 2017)

Mounted to a 2016 RIP with only 27mm rims and fit like a glove. Rounded out the profile with the narrow rim. LOVING IT.

Was looking for an alternative to the Minion DHF 2.5 since it's a bit heavy and this tire fit the bill! Lighter and only just slightly larger than my Ardent 2.4. I have a video review of it here:


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice review gwtbike! Thanks!


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

gwtbike said:


> Mounted to a 2016 RIP with only 27mm rims and fit like a glove. Rounded out the profile with the narrow rim. LOVING IT.
> 
> Was looking for an alternative to the Minion DHF 2.5 since it's a bit heavy and this tire fit the bill! Lighter and only just slightly larger than my Ardent 2.4. I have a video review of it here:


I dig your video of both the tire and also the 2017 Jet 9 plus. I have the 2017 alloy jet 9. Do you know if the Nobby Nic will fit in that frame? I am running a 2.4x29 goma right now on the stock niner rims (22mm) and they measure out to 62mm and diameter of about 29.5". I would like to try the nobby nic...hoping you might have feedback if they fit. I also would be getting a 27mm rim to pair. Thanks a bunch....


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

gwtbike said:


> I have a video review of it here:


Yep, nice review and w/o drama. Oh, except when you went OTB...must have been Pace Star's!


----------



## cschuetta (Jun 6, 2017)

How are the tires doing on your Pony Rustler? Curious because I have the same bike and am debating running the same setup. Trying to decide between i29 vs i35mm Asym with this tire. Thanks


----------



## cschuetta (Jun 6, 2017)

jtaylor996 said:


> These tires are officially "the ones" for me. Damn they roll great and have awesome traction. Still figuring out pressures, though. Dropping them into the teens next (and I'm significantly over 200# at the moment). They have awesome potential. So happy with this setup.


How are the tires doing on your Pony Rustler? Curious because I have the same bike and am debating running the same setup. Trying to decide between i29 vs i35mm Asym with this tire. Thanks


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

Just replaced some Maxxis DHF and DHRII 2.3 with a Trailstar 2.6 and 2.35 on my Tallboy 2.

Installed on i9 24.5 rims. Fox 32 could easily handle wider. Rear Tallboy could run 2.6, but a little too close for comfort for me.

29x2.6 - 834g 65mm tread 64.5mm casing

29x2.35 - 773g. 59mm tread 59mm casing

Profile looks great. I prefer a rounded profile to the more square profile of the minions.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

AVLthumper said:


> Just replaced some Maxxis DHF and DHRII 2.3 with a Trailstar 2.6 and 2.35 on my Tallboy 2.
> 
> Installed on i9 24.5 rims. Fox 32 could easily handle wider. Rear Tallboy could run 2.6, but a little too close for comfort for me.
> 
> ...


I'm running the same setup on my tallboy 3. I have the Pacestar compound in the rear as the Trailstar is much slower and only good for 300-500 miles as a rear tire.


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

cschuetta said:


> How are the tires doing on your Pony Rustler? Curious because I have the same bike and am debating running the same setup. Trying to decide between i29 vs i35mm Asym with this tire. Thanks


So far so good. I trimmed 2mm off of the rear knobs (for clearance), and don't seem to have lost much traction doing so. But there is a subtle difference I can feel sometimes. For me though, I'm going from 2.8" B+ tires, so overall it's reduced traction for me.

My rims are lightbicycle i31.6mm and that makes a perfect profile with this tire. I wouldn't go any wider than i35.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

NN2.6 square off real quick IMO. i29 gives a nice profile. Other 2.6s like RR less so. So it depends on what other tyres you may run.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

phreeky said:


> NN2.6 square off real quick IMO. i29 gives a nice profile. Other 2.6s like RR less so. So it depends on what other tyres you may run.


I'm running the NN2.6 on a i29 rim, and I think it makes a nice profile too. The 31.6 might be perfect though.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

So, given that the ADDIX is a unicorn in 29-2.6, which compound would you suggest for the front, PSC or TSC? gracias!


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=228108;menu=1000,2,103,212;mid[6]=1
instock


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

alexbn921 said:


> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=228108;menu=1000,2,103,212;mid[6]=1
> instock


only twice as expensive as the old ones and inferior grip to previous Trail Star Compound tires


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Where are people buying these from? LBS says they can't get them through the usual channels. Are people buying from europe? I want one, actually two, NOW!! I'd prefer the tubeless EXO casing. thx


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I think pretty much everyone is getting them from Europe, yes.
I bought my pair from bike discount.de, the $25 shipping cost is a bitter pill to swallow, but actual tire price isn't bad at all (right now they're $43 each for PaceStar, $41 for TrailStar). 

I think I paid like $105-110 for a pair to my door, which when looked at it like that, $100 for a pair of quality tubeless, folding bead tires isn't out of line. I just paid almost $100 EACH for a pair of 3.0 plus tires.

Split the cost of shipping 4 tires with a buddy and it's actually pretty reasonable.

Shipping took like 5-7 days.

Edit: Just for giggles, I checked bike24 and it's actually a fair bit cheaper than bikediscount, like $90 to the door.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cool, thx


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I was in ashland Oregon last week and the bike shop had 29x2.6 addix in the store.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

alexbn921 said:


> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=228108;menu=1000,2,103,212;mid[6]=1
> instock


Thanks!



Steel Calf said:


> only twice as expensive as the old ones and inferior grip to previous Trail Star Compound tires


Not only that, but what I saw was they are over 100 gms heavier.



alexbn921 said:


> I was in ashland Oregon last week and the bike shop had 29x2.6 addix in the store.


Which shop?

Now, back to my question of which compound for front tire, PSC or TSC, or does it matter? I know they are about same weight, and yes the TSC is grippier, but do you think they roll the same? I'm asking because I was sent a PSC by mistake and wondering if I should return it, or will it matter that much on this wide of a tire. Riding western Colo trails.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

TSC is significantly slower and it has a lot more grip. I run a TSC front and PSC rear. The TSC has close to double the Rolling resistance.


----------



## hacker12 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am giving this a try....NN 2.6 on Trek Stache 9.8 (41mm internal).....here are some pics for your reference


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

How big do the casing + tread measure? That sidewall looks awfully exposed, and they're not the toughest of tyres either.

FYI Rocket Rons still suffer from the weak casing but the tread wraps around much further.


----------



## hacker12 (Aug 16, 2012)

phreeky said:


> How big do the casing + tread measure? That sidewall looks awfully exposed, and they're not the toughest of tyres either.
> 
> FYI Rocket Rons still suffer from the weak casing but the tread wraps around much further.


68mm casing, 64 mm tread......isn't a big issue on my local trails, but I will be riding Rossland and Nelson BC soon so I was trying to figure out a tire for proper mountain trails....


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Simplemind said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not only that, but what I saw was they are over 100 gms heavier.
> 
> ...


For dry trails and rock, and especially if you are a heavier rider, I'd go Pacestar. So for Western CO, I personally would not be returning it.


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

I think that i41 rim is too wide for this rubber. 
I'm having same wideness (knobs /casing @ 66mm) with an i32 rim.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Guys, I have been running Maxxis tires on my 29er (Shortie 2.5 front and DHR & DHF rear)and been happy with them except I just mounted a rear Addix Hans Dampf rear and am LOVING the slight decrease in traction, but with monumental improvements in rolling resistance. It was a great trade off.

I still love my Shortie 2.5 front on rocky dry trails but am considering trying the new Nobby Nic 2.6 x 29er in Addix SpeedGrip up front. Will I experience a loss in control and side knob traction for straight up Enduro type riding? The idea of further rolling resistance reductions is VERY appealing to me.

I know this isn't really a PLUS tire question but any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

What are you guys running for tire pressure? 

I'm just setting mine up running 20 front, 22 rear, and wondering if I should try lower? I'm rolling them on 34mm (inner) rims, the Ibis 938.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

I started off kinda fond of the 2.6" NN, but honestly I think they did a disservice by changing the tread pattern. Look at the stagger of the side knobs compared to a 2.35" NN - it's not more like a meatier XC tyre rather than a well thought out aggressive front tyre. Not a bad aggressive rear, but I can't see me putting it back up front again.

As for the Shorty, that's much more chunky than a NN. That's more like Magic Mary territory, and you'll probably find that the Magic Mary 2.35 is actually almost as big as the NN 2.6 (it's quite close in 27.5 land).


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm about 200lbs

I started at 20 and felt like I wasn't getting enough cush. Lowered to 15 and was getting some rear tire rollover (but no rim strikes). 18psi keeps the roll in control and gives a nice ride.

I'm loving these tires front and rear on a 2015 Trek Remedy


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm a fat ass at 19.5 front 23 rear. Both coming down as I ride more.


----------



## paulcd (Jan 17, 2012)

FishMan473 said:


> What are you guys running for tire pressure?
> 
> I'm just setting mine up running 20 front, 22 rear, and wondering if I should try lower? I'm rolling them on 34mm (inner) rims, the Ibis 938.


Currently 15 front and 17 rear. Around 190 lbs on a Stumpy FSR with 29 mm internal rims.

Edit: 14 front and 16 rear yesterday


----------



## BMWRider (Jun 13, 2016)

Well I have a set of these on the way to try. Currently I have a 2017 Fuel EX 9.8 with a set of DT XMC Spline 1200 29er wheels, and a set of Bontrager Line Pro 40 650b+ wheels. I have some Bonti XR4/3 in a 2.35 on the 29ers and Maxxis Recon+ 2.8 on the 650b wheels. For nearly everything I ride here in Oregon I prefer the Plus wheels, though the increased pedal strikes are aggravating. Going back to the 29ers the bike gets a little more ground clearance but feel squirrely since I've gotten used to the plus tires contact patch. Hoping the NN 2.6's split the difference. Gonna try them first on the DT wheels (24mm I.d.) I may try them on the Line Pro 40's later. I'll post up some pics when they show on Tuesday


----------



## hoboscratch (Apr 26, 2005)

BMWRider said:


> Well I have a set of these on the way to try. Currently I have a 2017 Fuel EX 9.8 with a set of DT XMC Spline 1200 29er wheels, and a set of Bontrager Line Pro 40 650b+ wheels. I have some Bonti XR4/3 in a 2.35 on the 29ers and Maxxis Recon+ 2.8 on the 650b wheels. For nearly everything I ride here in Oregon I prefer the Plus wheels, though the increased pedal strikes are aggravating. Going back to the 29ers the bike gets a little more ground clearance but feel squirrely since I've gotten used to the plus tires contact patch. Hoping the NN 2.6's split the difference. Gonna try them first on the DT wheels (24mm I.d.) I may try them on the Line Pro 40's later. I'll post up some pics when they show on Tuesday


I have a similar setup from a tire/rim size/width and am anxious to hear your report

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_burras (Mar 17, 2011)

Anybody knows or have tried to fit the NN 29 x 2.6 using a Fox 32, 29ER, non boost with a 35mm inner width rim?

How about in the rear of a 2016 Lynskey Ridgeline 29, 12x142 spacing, same rim


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been riding the NN 29x2.6 for about 6 months now and generally am pretty happy with it. Two downsides are:
(1) on a 35mm internal rim, it has a nice rounded profile on the tread and doesnt unduly expose sidewalls, but wow are the side walls on this thing weak! I am used to Conti Trail King with much more robust sidewall, I was really sweating it on some recent rides where there were sharp rock channels to navigate thru. I am pretty sure the NN is not the right long term tire for this reason.
(2) it's the perfect width, but with i35 rim it is just a hair too "tall" in the back, especially for terrain where there is any sort of small rocks or shards of rock.

What else is out there? What I find with Trail King 2.4 and Minion 2.5 is they are way too squared off on an i35 rim. So you have a flat patch of tire causing too much drag, really exposed side walls and no knobs on the sides for cornering. What other tires mount up like the NN 2.6 on an i35 rim?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

backinmysaddle said:


> What else is out there?


Nothing, YET....


----------



## BMWRider (Jun 13, 2016)

Got them mounted up tonight easily enough. Inflated tubeless without drama thanks to my high zoot Bontrager pump. Currently at 40psi they're measuring 2.4" from sidewall to sidewall with a nice rounded profile. Ride report tomorrow. Probably start pressures near where I do my + wheels at 14/16, or 15/17 (I'm kinda a fatass at 240# loaded) I need to figure out to load photos for you all to see. They fit with loads of room on the Fuel Ex, and they'll work on my Stache if I want something faster than the 29x3 Chupacabra monster truck tires it has


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

@BMWRider

Your DT XMC Spline 1200 rims with a 24mm inner width may be a bit narrower than ideal for the NN 2.6, but it will be interesting to see how the combo works out. The NN 2.6 tires I have on 30mm inner width rims measure 2.50-2.55mm wide and have a nice round profile with the knobs just a shade wider than the casing.

The pressures you mention starting with may be too low for someone your size. I'm about 70 lb. lighter and find that 16/18psi f/r to work well. Below that I feel a little too much squish and sense some vagueness in the handling. I'd also worry about rim strikes on rocky sections at the lower pressures. For comparison, I ran 27.5x2.8 Rekons at lower pressures, 13/14psi f/r. I think you'll also want to run the NN 2.6 tires 3-4 psi higher than you do the Rekon 2.8s especially on the narrower rims.

Whatever you settle on, let us know how things turn out.


----------



## BMWRider (Jun 13, 2016)

A few pictures, if they work:

Library Slideshow by TrekRider850 | Photobucket

Theres a photo of the 27.5+, 29x2.6, and 29x3.0 side by side. The 29x3 does not remotely fit on the bike. There's a couple photos of the 2.3's for reference. I know the wheels may be a but narrow, but it's what I have and they're dirty light so I'll give them a go.


----------



## BMWRider (Jun 13, 2016)

levity said:


> @BMWRider
> 
> Your DT XMC Spline 1200 rims with a 24mm inner width may be a bit narrower than ideal for the NN 2.6, but it will be interesting to see how the combo works out. The NN 2.6 tires I have on 30mm inner width rims measure 2.50-2.55mm wide and have a nice round profile with the knobs just a shade wider than the casing.
> 
> ...


Well normally I run 18.5f/22 rear on the 2.3's and I've never burped or flatted a tire yet so who knows? I'll probably start there and reduce as I go


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Been trying to order the Nobby Nic Addix 29 x 2.6 that just became available on Schwalbe's website but it won't seem to calculate my Schwalbe points and apply the discount, and I want my $10 off!

Just waiting till they get the website corrected I guess.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Just ordered a new 29 x 2.6 NN Addix.

Little tip guys, type in 'addix' for a discount code for 1 more day, get 25% off your Schwalbe order.


----------



## BMWRider (Jun 13, 2016)

First ride in tonight and a few thoughts, the ride was a mix of a long Single track climb (about 45 min worth) followed by some rolling flow trail with intermittent rock gardens and jumps. Many switchbacks and then a bomber downhill. The trail was pretty dry with a loamy surface over the top. A few observations:
-Maybe I was having a good day, but this setup felt super fast uphill. Certainly no slower than the Bontrager Xr4/Xr3 combo I'd been running on my 29er wheels. 
-My initial pressure settings of 18psi front/ 20psi rear were a little high, but pretty close. I didn't slide around much, but I felt like I didn't have as much grip as my 650b+ Recon 2.8's do. 
-After leaving the tires at 45psi overnight- they're still only 2.4" wide at the casing on my wheels. Some say they stretch. I say, mine haven't yet. They did, however, seal up nice and tight with nary a sealant bubble along the rim. 

I think my next ride, inlower the pressure a bit and see where that gets me. I will also add, as a first time Nobby Nic user- that's a legit tread pattern. Fast rolling and grippy when leaned over. Better than my recons. Infinitely better for climbing than my Minion DHF/DHR2 combo, but not as good downhill (what is?) Pretty freaking stoked about them anyway, even if they are on the narrow side with my uber light wheel set


----------



## BMWRider (Jun 13, 2016)

Second ride in- still loving them. Tried 16/18psi- felt some sidewall squirm/knuckling over in hard corners. Too low. Next time I'll try 17/19 while I contemplate kicking my DT wheels to the curb for some 30mm wide ones. Tempted to leave as is because I have a set of 27.5+ wheels and tires. I am enjoying the additional height (no more pedal strikes!) and they're no doubt fast. Such decisions...

Oh yeah- they still haven't stretched. Sitting solid at 2.45"


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

After three weeks with these tires, I really can't complain too much about the performance. They roll a little slow for my liking, but great traction. Overall, it's a bit much for the mostly hard pack conditions around here, but we're great for rocky Marquette MI. 

I will say the tires may not be very sturdy. I put a hole in a demo bike's NN2.6 that made me walked out of the woods, and now mine has a hole at the rim interface that isn't sealing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

FishMan473 said:


> They roll a little slow for my like, but great traction.


NN are very low rolling resistance. Lower than anything except Rocket Ron.

Schwalbe Nobby Nic SnakeSkin Rolling Resistance Review


----------



## BMWRider (Jun 13, 2016)

rsilvers said:


> NN are very low rolling resistance. Lower than anything except Rocket Ron.
> 
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic SnakeSkin Rolling Resistance Review


They roll as fast or faster than nearly anything I've ever ridden


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

FishMan473 said:


> I will say the tires may not be very sturdy. I put a hole in a demo bike's NN2.6 that made me walked out of the woods, and now mine has a hole at the rim interface that isn't sealing well.


Yep, the Schwalbe Snakeskin 2.6 casings just aren't beefy enough. The sooner Schwable realise this and make them 100g-200g heavier the better. As it is I ride these very carefully through rockgardens.

As for holes near the rim interface, mine at that spot have been from pinch flats so I've prevented more with some higher pressures, however I had to repair the existing holes by glueing on patches from the inside.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

228 miles on my 2.6 so far, Trailstar front and Pacestar back. I love them and I have not noticed wear, but now I want Addix blue front/rear.


----------



## defy1 (Jul 9, 2017)

just got these so will post measurements and comparison to my current WTB Rangers 2.8
Weighed them and were at ~770grams each, which I like as my DHF minion 2.8 were at 990grams and you certainly feel the weight difference.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Was out on some rugged back country yesterday and slit the sidewall pretty good. Took almost an hour to get it resealed. It was a tough rock garden, this just confirms this is the wrong tire for me.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

rsilvers said:


> NN are very low rolling resistance. Lower than anything except Rocket Ron.
> 
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic SnakeSkin Rolling Resistance Review


These 2.6 tires are not exactly your daddy's NN's. They definitely roll slower than Bontrager XR3, XR2 (2.35), and Conti X-King (2.4), all of which are pretty solid tires for my local terrain.

I'm running the Addix blue FWIW.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Just to clarify: My Addix Blue tires came in at 825g and 830g. As mentioned, casing seems a bit fragile, so they have some improving to do yet. I'm the kind of guy who does NOT shred tires, so if its fragile for me, well, YMMV.


----------



## MindEyeSight (Nov 19, 2013)

Just wanted to add my data point. I am running the Trailstar 2.6 up front on my non-boost RockShox Reba and a 2.35 Pacestar rear on my Airborne Goblin on 19mm internal rims. Set up tubeless. The rims are fairly narrow and require higher pressures to prevent squirm, but definitely something I can live with instead of spending multiple hundreds of dollars on a new wheelset. I have used these tires for XC/trail in the Midwest and Arizona and they are great!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

FishMan473 said:


> After three weeks with these tires, I really can't complain too much about the performance. They roll a little slow for my like, but great traction. Overall, it's a bit much for the mostly hard pack conditions around here, but we're great for rocky Marquette MI.
> 
> I will say the tires may not be very sturdy. I put a hole in a demo bike's NN2.6 that made me walked out of the woods, and now mine has a hole at the rim interface that isn't sealing well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting. I've been riding one up front for about 300 miles now, in Marquette, and I'm very pleased with the tire. Mine came in at 800g.

It does very well in the rocks and loose sandy conditions here. Breakaway traction during cornering is lower than I expected (Pacestar), but is extremely predictable, so I find myself riding faster.

I do not find it to be slow rolling at all (again, Pacestar). I had a Nic Liteskin (2.25) in the garage that I though I would throw on the back, just to give it a shot. Fingers crossed, no flats yet.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I just received my Addix NN 29 x 2.6. All I can report is that the bead 2 bead measurement on the new NN is a solid 1/4" wider than a well used Shortie 2.5 I removed. 
When aired up the NN has a much rounder profile which I'm excited about although I can't say if it remains that round under load. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWRider (Jun 13, 2016)

I think I've settled on pressures (for my narrow-ish 24mm I.d. DT Swiss wheels) at 17.5F and 19 rear. Today I felt like I was flying and didn't have any squirm at all. Debating trying my 27.5+ wheels on the same loop Sunday to see if I notice a dramatic difference with the wider contact patch


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Anyone try a 29x2.6 NN in a 27.5+ Manitou Magnum fork?


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Just in case anyone is interested, I mounted these tires on 35mm LB rims on my 2012 Tallboy LTc and they are a game changer! On climbs they are a little more work, especially at low speed, but they roll over everything. On DH they are amazing. Gave my back the grip and confidence on DH.

Am finding that 18f and 20r psi is the sweet spot.

They are 29.5 inches tall which really is a new wheel size. We should have our own forum for 29-er and a half-er tires.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

SJDude, how much clearance do you have on the rear frame parts? 

I have been thinking about a new Tallboy with 35mm int. rims and 29 x 2.2.6 NN tires.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

rushman3 said:


> SJDude, how much clearance do you have on the rear frame parts?
> 
> I have been thinking about a new Tallboy with 35mm int. rims and 29 x 2.2.6 NN tires.


It fits, but there is no room for flex,mud,rocks. the 2.35 is a better bet on the rear.


----------



## Chubb (Jun 27, 2011)

FishMan473 said:


> Just to clarify: My Addix Blue tires came in at 825g and 830g. As mentioned, casing seems a bit fragile, so they have some improving to do yet. I'm the kind of guy who does NOT shred tires, so if its fragile for me, well, YMMV.


I received two 29x2.6 Addix NN's from Schwalbe North America last week. One weighed 914 g and the other 933 g, which is reasonably close to Schwalbe's published 950 g weight. 825 g sounds way too low. That is closer to what the Trailstar and Pacestar versions were running.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got two hard and fast enduro type rides on the Addix NN Speed-Grip 29 x 2.6. It's a cool tire that rolls great but doesn't have the absolute traction of a Maxxis DHF or Shortie 2.5, not by a good ways.

Like most things, it's a trade off.

I do really like the Apex feature. Even at 20-22 psi the tire felt solid and didn't try and squirm. Of course it is traction limited so more traction might cause it to fold.

I'd like to try the exact same tire in the soft Addix compound up front.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

I just punctured a 29 x 2.6 NN PSC on my second ride going DH on a mildly chunky trail. I did hit a rock, but it didn't look very gnarly. Maybe it was worse than it looked, but generally I've put other tires though much worse without failing. That's a real bummer because I really love the size and tread pattern. So it looks like I'm going to be trying the Minion DHF 2.5".


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

TNTall said:


> I just punctured a 29 x 2.6 NN PSC on my second ride going DH on a mildly chunky trail. I did hit a rock, but it didn't look very gnarly. Maybe it was worse than it looked, but generally I've put other tires though much worse without failing. That's a real bummer because I really love the size and tread pattern. So it looks like I'm going to be trying the Minion DHF 2.5".


I just had the same thing happen, see about a dozen posts up...

I agree, I have never torn a sidewall like this and otherwise this is my perfect tire, so I am really bummed.

If you can fit the 2.6 NN then try out the Conti 2.4 Trail King, especially if you have wider rims. The conti is not quite as voluminous as the NN 2.6 but it is close and my experience is that it doesnt square out on wide rims as badly as the Minion does. I am so bummed, I really wanted to keep the NN on, but with the snow melting I am now getting up into higher altitudes where there is less dirt and more rock gardens. The NN is a dangerous proposition on those rides, I had to spend nearly an hour getting the tear to seal back up...


----------



## rcclass (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm running a 29x2.6 NN in a 2014 120mm Fox 32, non-boost 29r fork, on a Velocity Dually (39mm internal). It fits fine, plenty of room... I plan on building up a set of ~35mm internal rims in the near future, as I want something a little lighter...


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Ah, just looked in more detail at the Schwalbe Nobby Nic Addix Snakeskin and it looks like that has a protective weave on the sidewalls. Not as beefy looking as the Conti Trail King, but better than the v1 NN I bought last year. I spent the lunch hour at a local bike shop looking for other higher volume options in 29er around the size of the NN and found, there is still nothing else. I guess it's v2 of the NN 2.6... will see if that is more resistant to sidewall punctures.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

Mine didn't even puncture on the sidewall but right between the lugs. Maybe the lugs spaced out too far to protect the casing well.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

backinmysaddle said:


> Ah, just looked in more detail at the Schwalbe Nobby Nic Addix Snakeskin and it looks like that has a protective weave on the sidewalls. Not as beefy looking as the Conti Trail King, but better than the v1 NN I bought last year. I spent the lunch hour at a local bike shop looking for other higher volume options in 29er around the size of the NN and found, there is still nothing else. I guess it's v2 of the NN 2.6... will see if that is more resistant to sidewall punctures.


Maybe wait for the Teravail Kennebec 29x2.6?


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> Maybe wait for the Teravail Kennebec 29x2.6?


Spent some time at my local bike shop at lunch yesterday and one of the guys made some calls. It looks like Teravail has 2 different 29x2.6 tires in the pipeline, but he was quoted "the fall" when he asked for availability. Ugh, if true.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

backinmysaddle said:


> Spent some time at my local bike shop at lunch yesterday and one of the guys made some calls. It looks like Teravail has 2 different 29x2.6 tires in the pipeline, but he was quoted "the fall" when he asked for availability. Ugh, if true.


That's a bummer, last I heard they were saying July. But I guess July is almost over


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

The Teravail website and many of the stores still say coming in July, but I am doubtful based on what the store guy was hearing... Bummer, they look like another good option. Will have to try the NN w snakeskin for the rest of the summer, I found one on Amazon w one day delivery.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

That Teravail is an interesting looking tire.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Ordered what I thought was an Addix NN to replace the one I trashed w a sidewall slit and the vendor sent me a 2016 nonAddix. Even paid for expedited shipping. Back to using the German sites, paying half as much and just dealing with the wait...


----------



## tekhna (Oct 5, 2008)

noot said:


> I believe the Reba and Revelation share the same lowers/arch. The 29x2.6NN fits my Revelation just fine on a 33i mm rim after stretching. You should have no problem with your setup.


Awesome to hear the 2.6 fits in a Revelation!


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally got my hands on an Addix NN 29x2.6. Mounted it up and wow, outside diameter is conveniently a bit less than the 2016 model I had. I have a noticeable amount of clearance now on the rear bottom bracket area of my SC Hightower. Perfect!


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

backinmysaddle said:


> Finally got my hands on an Addix NN 29x2.6. Mounted it up and wow, outside diameter is conveniently a bit less than the 2016 model I had. I have a noticeable amount of clearance now on the rear bottom bracket area of my SC Hightower. Perfect!


It'll grow a bit


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I have the addix NN 2.6 up front, and the HD Addix in the rear. They are both very fast tires, great trail tires in my opinion. They just don't offer enough absolute traction for my application. Also the rear HD not being a gravity casing really squirms a lot on me unless I up the air pressure, like through the turns and whatnot. 
I haven't ridden them that much because we're in the Texas heat right now I'll probably just sell them off when I get some new tires here.
Tires sure are a balance. I think if the front Nobby Nic with the soft compound and the rear HD was a gravity casing and maybe also soft compound, I'd be very pleased with them. But I'm not willing to spend another $220 to find out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

GRPABT1 said:


> It'll grow a bit


I guess I should have noted I have mounted up many of these (4 I think of the 2016 model) and I have a 2016 model that I mounted the same day and there is a noticeable difference between the 2017 when first inflated and the 2016 model when first inflated. The 2016 model when first mounted is a solid 1/8" or maybe even 3/16" larger in diameter than the 2017 that I just mounted up. So even if the 2017 does grow, it will not be as large as the 2016, or at least it would have to grow significantly more than a 2016 to make up that difference. A couple of days in and there is still much more distance between the tire and my BB, so whether it is all or just mine, this Addix tire is a much better fit.


----------



## seewhatididther (Oct 3, 2010)

backinmysaddle said:


> I guess I should have noted I have mounted up many of these (4 I think of the 2016 model) and I have a 2016 model that I mounted the same day and there is a noticeable difference between the 2017 when first inflated and the 2016 model when first inflated. The 2016 model when first mounted is a solid 1/8" or maybe even 3/16" larger in diameter than the 2017 that I just mounted up. So even if the 2017 does grow, it will not be as large as the 2016, or at least it would have to grow significantly more than a 2016 to make up that difference. A couple of days in and there is still much more distance between the tire and my BB, so whether it is all or just mine, this Addix tire is a much better fit.


Interesting! So the Addix may fit where the non-addix was just a pinch too big?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys, $65 shipped (I paid $116 shipped new 2 weeks ago) for a 29 x 2.6 Addix in essentially brand new condition. PayPal accepted.
It's a super fun, fast and forgiving tire, it just doesn't have the absolute side grip that I require. It was a good experiment for me, but it wasn't a trade-off I'm willing to make at this time.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

If you're looking for the best absolute side grip, go with the Magic Mary. The 2.35 tire measures over 2.42 when stretched and has knobs like a mx tire. Truly a great front tire in the mud, gravel, dh or anything you can throw at it. Smaller than the 2.6 but still beefy to hold its own!


----------



## OliSS (Feb 14, 2011)

Just bought one for the front running on WTB Asym i29 rims, this tyre is a revelation compared to the Forekaster I was running previously


----------



## SHICKS (Jun 3, 2009)

What are the thoughts on running the 2.6 on a 40mm internal width rim? Is 40mm too much?


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

SHICKS said:


> What are the thoughts on running the 2.6 on a 40mm internal width rim? Is 40mm too much?


Probably.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Unless you're trying to maximise volume for soft stuff (i.e. on sand), then yes 2.6 on 40mm is getting silly. Casing will be heaps wider than the knobs and rims sucseptible to direct rock strikes too.


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

alexbn921 said:


> It fits, but there is no room for flex,mud,rocks. the 2.35 is a better bet on the rear.


Sorry for late reply, it fits great. The odd small rock ends up bouncing around in my rear linkage and eventually falls out or gets sucked through. No damage yet. It has been by far the dryest summer ever so I can't comment on how they are with mud. But no rub, the odd time the chain rubs when DH ing on rough stuff but it can't catch on the tire, I tried to get it to in the stand.


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

SHICKS said:


> What are the thoughts on running the 2.6 on a 40mm internal width rim? Is 40mm too much?


40mm should be fine, might be a bit square and expose the rim to rocks that might otherwise hit the tire mounted to a 35mm internal rim. I met a guy with a High Tower running 40mm internal rims on 29x2.5 DH tires. They were slightly wider than my 2.6 NN's on 35mm Light Bicycle hoops. Mabe .1" wider, but he had no issues with rim contact.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

seewhatididther said:


> Interesting! So the Addix may fit where the non-addix was just a pinch too big?


Schwalbe says that they use the same mold. I think that is just individual production variation.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

FishMan473 said:


> These 2.6 tires are not exactly your daddy's NN's. They definitely roll slower than Bontrager XR3, XR2 (2.35), and Conti X-King (2.4), all of which are pretty solid tires for my local terrain.
> 
> I'm running the Addix blue FWIW.


X-King has slightly more RR than NN, but is not as wide, so it needs higher pressure and probably has less grip.

https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/mtb-reviews


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I own both of these tires, though in different diameters and widths, and I am sure that there rolling resistance data is based on a very different version of the NN. The gaps between treads are wider on the 2.6 than on other sizes, among other differences. I have no doubt the X-king 2.4's roll faster than the 2.6 NN, based on my experience.


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

Running a 29 x 2.6 NN Pacestar on the front of my Pivot 429 Trail, with a Maxxis Aggressor 2.3 in the rear. So far I'm liking this combination (but would love a cushier tire in the rear). Summary of front tires I've run recently: 

WTB Ranger 29 x 3 Fast Light version. Great volume and float, rolls well but feels "sticky", reasonable $, light, but wears quickly and lacking in the cornering knob dept. 

Maxxis Minion 29 x 2.5. Rolls much better than I expected, great grip in the corners, heavy, stiff sidewalls make for stiff ride. 

Schwalbe NN 29 x 2.6. In between the other two here for cornering grip. Plenty of grip for slow speed tech. Better volume than the Maxxis (visibly bigger, a true 2.6 on 35mm internal rims) and softer sidewalls = cushier ride. I'm running these around 16 psi on Ibis 938s. So far so good.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Little resurrection here... So does anyone know where these unobtanium 29x2.6 NN's can be found? Looking for the newest addix version.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Tiller15 said:


> Little resurrection here... So does anyone know where these unobtanium 29x2.9 NN's can be found? Looking for the newest addix version.


German site is out of stock, Jenson USA is around 1 to 2 weeks out,
I put a pair of Nobby Nic Addix Compound tires on my Trek Stache. Mounted them up on my Mulefut 50mm wide rims. Had to put a tube on since they wouldn't seal up tubeless on me initially. After I did that no problems sealing up.
Tires measured almost 2.7 inches at the casing and still had a rounded profile.
Seems to roll well. Have put over 400 miles on them in mixed terrain from pavement to very rocky and rubbly to sandy. Run around 15 to 17 PSI and much less in the loose stuff. 
I am very pleased with their performance, rolling speed, and durability to far.
Better traction than my 29er with 2.35 and 2.4 tires and similar rolling performance.
This tire as should be expected performs right between a regular 29er tire and my 3.0 tires.
Still got a long endurance ride I am going to do so they will stay on til after that but once that is through I am going to remount my 3.0 tires for more control and our upcoming desert season.


----------



## LocoMarc (Sep 28, 2004)

Tiller15 said:


> Little resurrection here... So does anyone know where these unobtanium 29x2.6 NN's can be found? Looking for the newest addix version.


As of this moment I believe fanatikbike has at least one Addix s-skin version...if you need a pair give them a call or shoot them an e-mail because in my experience their website is sometimes conservative regarding their inventory.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

The current Addix tires (which I have on my bike) have some durability issues. Its pretty easy to put holes in these tires with sharp rocks. Lets hope this stock depletion means they're reworking them to be more durable, and will release a better version soon.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Bit of a dupe post, but does anyone have a weight for the 29x2.6 NN Addix? Schwalbe lists 950g. Seems high given that the last two NNs in this size were 790g and 840g or so.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Mine averaged 827 grams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

FishMan473 said:


> Mine averaged 827 grams.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## SHICKS (Jun 3, 2009)

I mounted the 2.6's on a i40 rim and yes too wide. Sidewalls were even with the tread. I'm looking for a 29er wheelset and I'm thinking Arch MK3 which is i26. Is anyone running an i26 rim with 2.6 tire? Is it a good fit?


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

I have an i25 and i29 and have run a NN 2.6 on both. Sidewall on either is just a little less than knob width (bit of a strange tyre for that - knobs have a spacing I don't really like). I didn't feel like the tyre moved around a whole lot on either. Regardless, ended up measuring 2.5" on both.

Rocket Ron is a less aggressive (appearing) tyre but has knobs wrapping further around, so seems like it would cope better with wider rims.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

hacker12 said:


> I am giving this a try....NN 2.6 on Trek Stache 9.8 (41mm internal).....here are some pics for your reference


 that's not quite as bad as I thought they would be on 40's. Were these tires "stretched" like Schwalabe reccomends before the pic?


----------



## chingfordmarin (Feb 25, 2012)

Useful thread thank you all. 

I have just fitted the Addix version to my Stache and it held overnight without any sealant! Great start! 

So how much sealant are you all using?


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

chingfordmarin said:


> Useful thread thank you all.
> 
> I have just fitted the Addix version to my Stache and it held overnight without any sealant! Great start!
> 
> So how much sealant are you all using?


It a high volume tire, so i think that merits some extra, but once you knick a sidewall you will hope you have tons of it in there. I think i am putting 3-4 oz in mine after almost bleeding dry trying to patch a sidewall on a ride this summer.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

These recent posts have been helpful regarding sidewall strength on the 2.6's. I'm running 27.5x3.00 NN Front and Rear on my Stumpy Expert 29/6Fatty. I've been impressed in their performance and sidewall strength in comparison to the 2.35's I have run on the rear for a couple years. I like most everything about the tire for my typical haunts and have just come to deal with the occasional early sidewall death as a price we pay. I buy in bulk from Germany, anyway.

With that said, I also have a 29 wheelset for the same bike and I want to tire these wheels for my occasional jaunts to our local downhill and more gnarly, rocky trails. I don't ride that area a whole lot but might start hitting it a bit more. Minions are the predominant tire for this reion but I'd love to keep it in the Schwalbe family if possible. I was really hoping to go with a 2.6 tire and was about to pull the trigger on a set of Nobby Nics but now I'm concerned about the whole sidewall issue again. I sure wish they did a Magic Mary in 2.6! I'd do a soft Addix up front but what's a good Schwalbe equivalent for the rear? If I blow off the NoNi's and do a 2.35 MagMar in front, what;s a good rear in the Schwalbe line up that'll hold up? Is a MagMar in Speedgrip compound appropriate? Anyone with experience?


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought I had read somewhere that a 2.6 Magic Mary and Rock Razor is coming, but now I can't find the reference.

I run a 2.35 Mary/Razor combo and it's awesome. The Razor has more grip than you'd think, and the fast rolling nature of it balances nicely with the Mary.

Magic Mary grip is bananas. Like velcro, and I've only tried the Trailstar version.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh My Sack! said:


> These recent posts have been helpful regarding sidewall strength on the 2.6's


It's not so much the sidewalks, all of my holes are through the tread zone.

I'm finding that Dynaplugs are perfect for quickly repairing these holes.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, Dyna plug is shiny and fancy but ridiculously priced. My Slime rep friend gives me hand-fulls of the Genuine Innovations plug kits. I've used them twice on the trail and they work excellent. Ran a Nobby Nic with a sidewall plug for it's last 200+ miles of it's tread life. Never had a problem. I have a Rock Razr on my singlespeed with one in the sidewall, too.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

OTHER 29 X 2.6-INCH TIRES

- Vittoria Mezcal TNT (available)
– Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6-inch (available)
– Teravail Kennebec & Cumberland 29 x 2.6-inch (announced)
– Maxis Rekon 29 x 2.6-inch (announced)
– Vee Flow Snap 29 x 2.6-inch (announced)
– Kenda Saber 29 x 2.6-inch (announced)


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

NH Mtbiker said:


> OTHER 29 X 2.6-INCH TIRES
> 
> - Vittoria Mezcal TNT (available)
> - Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6-inch (available)
> ...


Also the following from Specialized:
Butcher GRID 2Bliss 29x2.6 975g
Hillbilly GRID 2Bliss 29x2.6 1010g
Purgatory GRID 2Bliss 29x2.6 930g


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

noot said:


> Also the following from Specialized:
> Butcher GRID 2Bliss 29x2.6 975g
> Hillbilly GRID 2Bliss 29x2.6 1010g
> Purgatory GRID 2Bliss 29x2.6 930g


Except those Spec tires are only measuring 2.3-2.4............


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Yeah, Dyna plug is shiny and fancy but ridiculously priced.


Good tools are worth the money.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I took the 2.6 nobby nics off my Stache and put on some 3 inch tires for our desert season. Thought I would try to put them on my Ti 29er. Fit fine front and rear on Velocity P-35 rims. However the casing width is narrower than on my 50 mm Mulefut rims that I run on my Stache.
Initial impressions on the Ti 29er are very favorable. Great rolling tires and they are the widest tires I have ever run on this bike which has tens of thousands of miles on it. Hit the dirt tomorrow with them.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Puzman said:


> Running a 29 x 2.6 NN Pacestar on the front of my Pivot 429 Trail, with a Maxxis Aggressor 2.3 in the rear. So far I'm liking this combination (but would love a cushier tire in the rear). Summary of front tires I've run recently:
> 
> WTB Ranger 29 x 3 Fast Light version. Great volume and float, rolls well but feels "sticky", reasonable $, light, but wears quickly and lacking in the cornering knob dept.
> 
> ...


Whoa, glad to know. I've been on the fence on this tire for months since I can't find 2.6 anywhere...I don't want a stiffer tire than my xr4.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/schwalbes-26-inch-nobby-nic-for-29ers-review.html


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

FYI, Merlin has the older? Pacestar and Trailstar versions available for a ridiculously low price. I'd been waiting to try these out on my 2017 Rip 9 RDO, so bought a Trailstar for the front and Pacestar for the rear.

https://www.merlincycles.com/schwalbe-nobby-nic-folding-snakeskin-tl-easy-29-x-260-106819.html


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, I'm done here:










After 200 or so miles, I just was never happy with the grip level on these, and now losing the rear to what appears to be a defect at the rim (like 3" long) doesn't give me any confidence in schwalbe products.

I'll likely go maxxis 2.5WT tires next. Mainly because I won't have to trim the rear tire to fit my frame like I did on the NN. Thinking DHF/Aggressor combo. I liked DHF/Rekon+ in B+, just too low for me.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I just ordered another one of these, Addix. I killed my rear NN on a massive rock strike going over a creek bottom. It was operator error, not the tire's fault. Rim took a real hard hit too and required a crescent wrench and a grinder to fix it. Sharp edge on the rim cut the tire right by the bead, patch won't hold.

I'm not aware of a better tire for my purposes right now. These tires offer a really good mix of speed, cush, and traction. Would still prefer the tread be a little wider, but they have held up better than I initially expected.


----------



## spunkmtb (Jun 22, 2009)

Too lazy to read through the entire thread. Considering trying this as a front tire on my Yeti SB95C. Have been using the 2.35 Hans Dampf on LB 38mm rims. The HD measures to about 2.5 on my calipers. The wight according to the Schwalbes website are essentially the same. Anyone have a direct comparison for me? I ride in So. Cal. Essentially hardpack & steep lose rocky ruts.


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

spunkmtb said:


> Too lazy to read through the entire thread. Considering trying this as a front tire on my Yeti SB95C. Have been using the 2.35 Hans Dampf on LB 38mm rims. The HD measures to about 2.5 on my calipers. The wight according to the Schwalbes website are essentially the same. Anyone have a direct comparison for me? I ride in So. Cal. Essentially hardpack & steep lose rocky ruts.


IMO, these tires are bad in loose stuff. In TX I ride loose stuff over hard pack, and until you're on the hard pack itself these tires skid around way more than something like the DHF does.

YMMV, but the 2 places I didn't like these tires were in loose stuff (worse than any tire I've ridden), and bouncing around on hard pack descents (where the tire comes off the ground, it will skid a little before it grips when it comes back down).

I mean, the tire works, and is better in other ways (it's fast rolling), but it's not optimal for what you're describing.

I'm on LB i31.6 rims.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

spunkmtb said:


> Too lazy to read through the entire thread. Considering trying this as a front tire on my Yeti SB95C. Have been using the 2.35 Hans Dampf on LB 38mm rims. The HD measures to about 2.5 on my calipers. The wight according to the Schwalbes website are essentially the same. Anyone have a direct comparison for me? I ride in So. Cal. Essentially hardpack & steep lose rocky ruts.


I went directly from Dampfs to Nics. I do want to note that IMO Dampfs don't have a high amount of leaned-over grip, certainly not as much as a DHF. From page 4:

For now I'm going to just compare the Nics to 2.35 Hans Dampfs since that is what I was on immediately before going to this tire. As far as the overall performance of the tire, it's very good. The Nics roll very well, without a doubt at least as good as my 2.35 Dampfs. Traction is a little better than the Dampfs in all situations, and rollover on big chunk is better, so a pretty good record as far as I'm concerned.

I thought it might be weak on leaned-over grip, but that is not the case at all, even on i35s. Even though the tread doesn't extend as far toward the sidewall as I would like, I was able to lean the bike over on a fast loose over hardpack corner and it stuck nicely.

Handling feel is subjective, but it is not as good as the Dampfs in that area. No big deal, but at higher speeds it feels a bit more bouncy, and not as precise in regard to steering. Also in high-G dips the bike mores around a little more. I'm sure that is all par for the course with bigger tires.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

About 4 rides in on my 2.6 Nics now. On a Trek Stache with Spank Oozy Trail 395+ rims (35mm internal).

I really like the profile on these rims, but would not run them on a wider rim. So far, I REALLY like them here for the East Tn area. I feel they roll better than the Chupas and provide better grip. Just last night leading my buddy through a twisty section (also on a stache but with stock Chupas) said "those tires must be hooking up good, i'm back here dying"...

I'm very happy with them so far. They are still high volume enough to run a lower pressure to still get some cush damping, but not as much as I got with the Chupas, so it did harshen the ride back up a bit, but not as much as a standard HT with skinny 29's


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone have any idea if Schwalbe plans to continue in the 29+ market? I'd really like to see Nobby Nic / Ron / Ralph in 29 x 2.8 - 3.0 to raise my BB a bit on the fat bike I'll be running them in.


----------



## Wines of WA (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone know when the 29 x 2.6 Addix Speedgrip will again be available in US shops?


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Schwalbe got a shipment in on Monday of last week and they were all fulfilled / sold out by Tuesday. Another shipment is slated for Dec 16th or so. (I'm waiting for the 29x2.6 up front and 2.35 in the back.)


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a lightly used pair if anyone is interested. I am running the 2.8 McFly instead of these so I do not need them any longer.


----------



## hoboscratch (Apr 26, 2005)

jfkbike2 said:


> I have a lightly used pair if anyone is interested. I am running the 2.8 McFly instead of these so I do not need them any longer.


PM'd ya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

hoboscratch said:


> PM'd ya
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got an email from Schwalbe - tires are back in stock.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Decent review here if you're on the fence with these tires. Worth a look until other 2.6 tires begin to surface....


----------



## kakachi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6 vs Maxxis Minion DHF 29 x 2.3*









Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6 Addix on the right. 
Maxxis Minion DHF 29 x 2.3 which came stock on my bike on the left.

Mounted on standard Raceface ARC 27 29er rim.

The Maxxis looks burlier!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

kakachi said:


> The Maxxis looks burlier!


Check out the Maxxis site for why the placement of those side knobs on the 2.3 aren't the best: Wide Trail (WT) Design | Maxxis Tires USA

TLDR: Looks burly, but breaks loose early.

But I'd be very interested to see a Maxxis 2.5 WT tire next to the Nobby Nic.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

kakachi said:


> The Maxxis looks burlier!


Let the Schwalbe stretch out a bit - consider letting it sit it at 40psi to accelerate. Mine grew quite a bit over the first few days.


----------



## kakachi (Dec 1, 2008)

noot said:


> Let the Schwalbe stretch out a bit - consider letting it sit it at 40psi to accelerate. Mine grew quite a bit over the first few days.


Oh yes, that's a good tip! I've pumped it up to 40 PSI and let's see!


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

With measurements of this tire coming in typically just under 2.5”, it seems like the biggest Nobby Nic is a tad smaller than the Maxxis Rekon 2.6”, which folks are measuring as just under 2.6” on most rims, but really close to 2.6” or even slightly bigger with i35 rims. Anyone have experience with both of these tires and can confirm or give any observations?


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

I only have them in 27.5 variety - NN 2.6 Pacestar and Rekon 2.6 Dual Compound. I've found the opposite, that the NN is every so slightly bigger.

On 29mm IW rims the NN is just over 64mm and the Rekon is 63.5mm. This is for the widest knobs. I didn't bother measuring the casing size.

IMO it's close enough that I wouldn't bother worrying about it, you can't tell the difference by eye either.


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I’m trying to see if either will fit in the back of a Lynskey Ridgeline 29er, the newer frame has the boost rear axle and the Lynskey sales rep says they measured would fit up to a 2.5” tire with 5mm of clearance on either side, and he says he thinks they did it with a i31 rim. But you never know... Only one way to find out I guess because I can’t seem to find anyone on any of the forums with a real world tale to tell...


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Boz - It should fit if you can handle 2.5" with 5mm clearances. My 29x2.6 NN measured 2.55" wide on a 29mm inner width rim at 16psi. (I squeezed it into my Stumpjumper 6Fattie.)


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

If anyone has a 29x2.6 they want to sell....


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I hav 2 29" 2.6 Knobby Nics. I don't care for how they handle in the desert. Very low miles.


----------



## spunkmtb (Jun 22, 2009)

I apologize if it's been asked already. Thread is too long to read the whole thing (Or lets be real, I m too lazy). Anyone know if this will fit in non-boost fork. Or I should say my fork is a 1st gen RS Pike 29er 150 travel. I am running a LB 38mm OD rim (I believe the ID is 32).

I ride in so-cal so mud isn't an issue. Just need clearance. Thanks ahead of time if anyone can answer my question


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

spunkmtb said:


> I apologize if it's been asked already. Thread is too long to read the whole thing (Or lets be real, I m too lazy). Anyone know if this will fit in non-boost fork. Or I should say my fork is a 1st gen RS Pike 29er 150 travel. I am running a LB 38mm OD rim (I believe the ID is 32).
> 
> I ride in so-cal so mud isn't an issue. Just need clearance. Thanks ahead of time if anyone can answer my question


non boost pike here with 2.6 NN on 31mm internals and plenty of room.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

ATXZJ said:


> non boost pike here with 2.6 NN on 31mm internals and plenty of room.


Ditto here on 35mm internal. My Non-Boost Pike was purchased in 2014.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

JACKL said:


> Ditto here on 35mm internal. My Non-Boost Pike was purchased in 2014.


Hi Folks,

Not only did I fit a 2.6" NN on my 2014 non-boost Pike I am also able to run a 2.8" Terrene McFly as well. I've got months of positive experience with both tires in this fork. They were both mounted on a carbon Derby 29mm internal rim. Given the clearance the 2.8" Terrene McFly is the largest tire I would personally try to use in this fork.

Good luck with your upgrade!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## ChillyWilly20 (Feb 7, 2017)

Got two Nobby Nic Evolution ADDIX Speedgrip SnakeSkin 29 2.60's for my Fuel EX 9.8. Weights are 885 and 920 grams. Currently running 15/17 psi f/r. Rolling faster than the stock Bontrager XR4 Team Issue TLR 29x2.4's.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/OZbFqTsWPrkUkOr23


----------



## Wines of WA (Mar 9, 2010)

The global and US Schwalbe websites only show the Apex protection, not the Snakeskin. Is the Snakeskin version now cut from their offerings, or is this temporary?


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, I thought the snakeskin version may have been discontinued and had to search vendors to find a set in stock. The benefit was that they were marked down in price, and the pair I received were 792 and 824g, ~100g lighter than the Apex version.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

As more people get the Addix versions, are they for the most part the same size or any smaller than the previous ones? Saw one person previously saying he thought they were a tad smaller....?


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

I have been running NN 29x2.6 Addix Speedgrip tires F/R for about 4 months now and I love them. I had them wrapped to Spank 395 Plus rims (I35). Before the tires stretched I thought they were a little squared and now after the tires are fully stretched the tires still do not have the profile I am after. To fix the problem I swapped out rims to Spank 350s (I30.5). Now, I feel the tires have the proper profile. 

These tires are awesome. I like these tires so much that I decided to change out the rims versus changing out the tires. 

Since the rim swap I have noticed they roll faster with no drop in cornering performance. The fact that I dropped over 100 grams of rolling weight per wheel by swapping out the rims may have a small part in this too.

After my tires fully stretched they measure 65mm wide at the widest point of the tread. When I first bought them they measured 63mm wide. I did not take a bead-to-bead measurement, but I can tell you the casings are big. Gratefully, my Foes Alpine swallows them up with plenty of clearance.

Another thing I am pumped about. I have been running NN for many years. The new casing and compounds works great. After 4 months of heavy riding the tires are wearing pretty good, in my opinion better than the older version. At the price I paid for these tires they better last a while. 

Seriously, these tires are rad.

Cheers,


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

MTBforlife said:


> I have been running NN 29x2.6 Addix Speedgrip tires F/R for about 4 months now and I love them. I had them wrapped to Spank 395 Plus rims (I35). Before the tires stretched I thought they were a little squared and now after the tires are fully stretched the tires still do not have the profile I am after. To fix the problem I swapped out rims to Spank 350s (I30.5). Now, I feel the tires have the proper profile.


Good to hear. My previous Trailstar NN grew to exactly 2.6 (casing width, which was the widest point) on my Arc30, which was just a tad too big. I may have to try another and see if the Addix is holding slightly smaller after stretch, as otherwise I was very happy with the tire.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

So yourselves a favor a take the NN off the front 
I ran it for a season thinking all was well. Unpredictable when it wants to let loose.

Just put a high roller 2 on, so much better tire.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Selling a set of 29 x 2.6 Nics if anyone is interested.

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6 tires - MTBR Classifieds


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

Shark said:


> So yourselves a favor a take the NN off the front
> I ran it for a season thinking all was well. Unpredictable when it wants to let loose.
> 
> Just put a high roller 2 on, so much better tire.


The HR2 is a good tire but in my opinion the DHF is a way better tire for the front. There are so many factors that play into it though. What ever floated your boat, so to speak.

I would not classify the HR2 and the NN in the same class of tire.

The HR2 is a way more aggressive than the NN. The tire is great in situations when you need a full blown tractor tire to get the job done. It rolls pretty slow. In my opinion the NN is a jack of all trade and master at none. So far all the terrain I hit out here in Colorado the NN works great. It corners great and rolls fast. I think the HR2 will definitely out corner the NN at top speeds but the sacrifice of rolling resistance.

On my Enduro Bike Yeti SB6 I have been running a DHF 2.5 WT up front and so far my experience with this tire compared to the 2.6 NN Addix Speedgrip has been pretty comparable. Both tires display a similar personality. The only front tire I have found that works better is a Magic Mary.

Of course terrain and riding styles differ from rider to rider


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

hey all, any suggested PSI starting points for these? Running on i30 rims. 185lb rider, semi-aggro xc/trail riding in the NE.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

bad andy said:


> hey all, any suggested PSI starting points for these? Running on i30 rims. 185lb rider, semi-aggro xc/trail riding in the NE.


Running tubeless, 20-22 psi


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

bad andy said:


> hey all, any suggested PSI starting points for these? Running on i30 rims. 185lb rider, semi-aggro xc/trail riding in the NE.


Same weight but more trail/enduro riding, 32 inner carbon rims, I'm @ 1,1 bar at front and 1.4 /1.5 back


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm 190 pounds: 16f, 18r.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Did they figure out how to keep the knobs from breaking off and do these current NN last more than a few hundred miles ?
I used to blow through three Schwalbe's In the same time I'd half way wear out one Bonty XR 4.
They performed great but the cost and very short longevity made me Stop using them 4 seasons ago, Curious If the brand ever got better..


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

The Boz said:


> With measurements of this tire coming in typically just under 2.5", it seems like the biggest Nobby Nic is a tad smaller than the Maxxis Rekon 2.6", which folks are measuring as just under 2.6" on most rims, but really close to 2.6" or even slightly bigger with i35 rims. Anyone have experience with both of these tires and can confirm or give any observations?


Wow, good to know, Been on the Rekon 27.5 x 2.8 that measures 2.7 wide after a stretching out on my 35mm ID rims. This tire in 3c bla bla comes in at 820 grams.

If the 2.6 wide Rekon comes in at 2.5 I think loosing the .2 inch could be worth it considering the tire is 730 grams.
Dropping almost 10% In tire weigh and loosing only 7% In width,, Yeah I'm gonna put one on the back and see...
(At's getting kinda geekie, I know, I know but wu~tu~fu)


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anyone compared the measurements of NN2.6 with Panaracer fat b nimble? Its very narrow for being labeled as 29x3.0 tire and it is only a couple of mm too wide for my frame. Maybe the NN2.6 would fit perfectly...


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

What forks are guys using with this tire. I have a 2011 fox float 32 100mm on a trek HiFi Pro. Looks like there should be no issues with it up front but wondering if anyone has experience there. Been trying to search for the answer but haven't found it.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

G-Live said:


> What forks are guys using with this tire. I have a 2011 fox float 32 100mm on a trek HiFi Pro. Looks like there should be no issues with it up front but wondering if anyone has experience there. Been trying to search for the answer but haven't found it.
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


I have a 2011 Fox 32 100mm Terralogic fork, and it fits fine.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

jabrabu said:


> I have a 2011 Fox 32 100mm Terralogic fork, and it fits fine.


Thanks! Is there room for anything bigger or is that about it? Been riding my fat tire bike and I really like having a wider tire and would like to go about as large as I can.

G


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

G-Live said:


> Thanks! Is there room for anything bigger or is that about it? Been riding my fat tire bike and I really like having a wider tire and would like to go about as large as I can.
> 
> G


There is still some room for something bigger in the fork. This is on my old Niner SIR9. I'm running a 2.35 on the rear, which is about the limit on this bike, so I wouldn't want to go bigger than the 2.6 on the front. Also, my rims are 30mm internal width, and I'd want wider rims for anything bigger.


----------

